# The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim



## NVIDIAGeek (May 9, 2011)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/15/The_Elder_Scrolls_V_Skyrim_cover.png

*Developer:* Bethesda Game Studios.
*Publisher:* Bethesda Softworks.
*Engine:* Creation.
*Platforms:* Consoles & PC.
*Release Date:* November 11, 2011.

[YOUTUBE]PjqsYzBrP-M[/YOUTUBE]

Looks darn good. This might be Bethesda's big release after Fallout 3. A new engine in an already awesome series is a big win. This might be my RPG game this year. Vast lands and new weather system simply adds greatness to this game. And oh, DRAGONS!


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

Yeah after Bioware delayed ME3. This would be the best RPG. Bethesda always come with a bang and this might be that.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

Well, I wish Bethesda could come up with a gameworld as huge as Daggerfall , but that'll probably occupy like 10 DVDs in the present scenario  .


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*



			
				Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> Well, I wish Bethesda could come up with a gameworld as huge as Daggerfall , but that'll probably occupy like 10 DVDs in the present scenario


Its not about the area of the map. Its about what you can do in that map and Bethesda truly excels in that. They give you complete freedom to do whatever you want and whenever you want.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

^^
agreed.
Bethesda gets RPGs right and there is no reason they wouldn't this time. ♥Oblivion and Fallout 3 ♥


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

Well I can't say about reason but I guess no developer want to screw the game but they just do it but Bethesda is not like that. Every time they come with a RPG they come with a big bang many gets GOTY award in RPG so I say lets wait and watch.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

Well my b'day is on 1st november and am thinking to get a new PC then so this would be the best game to test it out. Regardless, I was a HUGE fan of Oblivion. Clocked in 150+ hours in it. I hope they don't ruin it like BioWare ruined the Dragon Age series with Dragon Age II.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

^^ Be sure to get a powerful beast because this game is gonna be resource hungry as per my assumptions.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*



gameranand said:


> ^^ Be sure to get a powerful beast because this game is gonna be resource hungry as per my assumptions.



Yeah it will be. When Oblivion came it out, it brought the best machines of that time to their knees... and I think (and hope) that so will Skyrim.


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*



			
				Psychosocial said:
			
		

> Yeah it will be. When Oblivion came it out, it brought the best machines of that time to their knees... and I think (and hope) that so will Skyrim.


I hope that this time they change their minds and bring us a game which would run even on mediocre PCs.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*



gameranand said:


> I hope that this time they change their minds and bring us a game which would run even on mediocre PCs.



It ran on mediocre pcs but the gfx were crap.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Let's talk about Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim*

^Ermh... hold on to your horses. There's Bulldozer and Ivy Bridge comin' up, make a good decision!


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Well I sincerely hope that it should run on mediocre PCs with good graphics. This is gonna be one of the best RPGs.


----------



## baccilus (May 11, 2011)

As long as games are being developed for the present generation consoles along with the PC, the system requirement will never be too high.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Yeah thats true in most cases and also present gen consoles don't have powerful hardware than PC so yeah we can be secure.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 12, 2011)

baccilus said:


> As long as games are being developed for the present generation consoles along with the PC, the system requirement will never be too high.



completely agreed, and if they want the $$ they are gonna keep consoles in mind too.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> completely agreed, and if they want the $$ they are gonna keep consoles in mind too.


Well you know Oblivion made a lot of $$ even though it was heavy on resources and all that. Its about game how good is that.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 12, 2011)

Wonder how it would be if Skyrim had the V.A.T.S from Fallout? 

*One-shot critical from a bow through the NPC's eye , arrow lodges itself into a tree along with eyeball.*


----------



## Psychosocial (May 12, 2011)

baccilus said:


> As long as games are being developed for the present generation consoles along with the PC, the system requirement will never be too high.



The sys reqs won't be high but playing a game on low settings isn't that fun. Personally, I am not the one who minds graphics much. I still play a lot of Mario and Contra on emulators and love arcade-ish games whose sole objective is fun so definitely graphics aren't the focal point for me but what I think is if you wanna play a modern game, play it as it was meant to be. The thing is consoles will always get the dumbed down version. For example Crysis 2. It's impressive on the console but if you play it on a good rig with settings on High, you will see the difference.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 12, 2011)

I hope Skyrim has a more er.."living" world. In Oblivion , you seldom met someone while traveling between cities. Of course, there was a mod that improved traffic between cities and also gave NPCs  "jobs"  . But it would be nice to have this by default in Skyrim. Also , more tools for the thief would be nice (similar to the Thief series , I'm talking blackjacks, water arrows e.t.c) with the ability to climb rooftops and sneak in through the top floor.

Maybe even letting the player run his own trading store would be nice , with NPC adventurers buying stuff from you and going on suicide runs to dungeons. But eh... I think I'm asking too much here. Bethesda would probably bug the AI coding for this


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> I hope Skyrim has a more er.."living" world. In Oblivion , you seldom met someone while traveling between cities. Of course, there was a mod that improved traffic between cities and also gave NPCs "jobs" . But it would be nice to have this by default in Skyrim.


According to what we know about Skyrim yet this would be default. They do want to make a more living world.



			
				Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> Also , more tools for the thief would be nice (similar to the Thief series , I'm talking blackjacks, water arrows e.t.c) with the ability to climb rooftops and sneak in through the top floor.


Climbing on rooftope and stuff like that now that would be too much to demand from a RPG which would be less than 5GB in size.



			
				Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> Maybe even letting the player run his own trading store would be nice , with NPC adventurers buying stuff from you and going on suicide runs to dungeons.


This may be possible to hire someone to assist you in your mission or just do some side quest for you. This is possible as we have already seen its glance in ACB.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> I hope Skyrim has a more er.."living" world. In Oblivion , you seldom met someone while traveling between cities. Of course, there was a mod that improved traffic between cities and also gave NPCs  "jobs"  . But it would be nice to have this by default in Skyrim. Also , more tools for the thief would be nice (similar to the Thief series , I'm talking blackjacks, water arrows e.t.c) with the ability to climb rooftops and sneak in through the top floor.
> 
> Maybe even letting the player run his own trading store would be nice , with NPC adventurers buying stuff from you and going on suicide runs to dungeons. But eh... I think I'm asking too much here. Bethesda would probably bug the AI coding for this


Sounds extremely tempting . but i doubt they would include the trading store stuff  after all i wont be as exciting as running in the wild fighting monsters,dragons, bandits and stuff..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 14, 2011)

I wish another badass, spookier-than-Fallout-3 Fallout game with this engine developed by Bethesda Game Studios, not devs. of New Vegas. *drools*


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> I wish another badass, spookier-than-Fallout-3 Fallout game with this engine developed by Bethesda Game Studios, not devs. of New Vegas. *drools*


Yeah right. Bethesda game studios are better than Obsidian studios. I also liked F3 more than NV.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah right. Bethesda game studios are better than Obsidian studios. I also liked F3 more than NV.



Bethesda really suck when it comes to bug fixing. Look at Oblivion for instance. The modders released an unofficial patch that fixed almost 1000+ bugs in vanilla Oblivion since Bethesda didn't do anything about it. Hope they do a better job with Skyrim.

As a publisher , I don't really have much faith in them after their fiasco with Star Trek : Legacy. The game promised a lot of features (mostly RPG elements), but Bethesda forced the developers (Mad Doc Software) to release the game early. End result? The game got ravaged by critics and fans alike.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:
			
		

> Bethesda really suck when it comes to bug fixing. Look at Oblivion for instance. The modders released an unofficial patch that fixed almost 1000+ bugs in vanilla Oblivion since Bethesda didn't do anything about it. Hope they do a better job with Skyrim.


Bro I was talking about just game nothing else.  I know that they don't release many patches and made kind of buggy game but Fallout 3 was good didn't had bugs or maybe I didn't found any.

Can you give me link to that unofficial patch which will fix 1000+ bugs.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Bro I was talking about just game nothing else.  I know that they don't release many patches and made kind of buggy game but Fallout 3 was good didn't had bugs or maybe I didn't found any.
> 
> Can you give me link to that unofficial patch which will fix 1000+ bugs.



Here you go :

Unofficial Oblivion Patch at The Elder Scrolls Nexus - Oblivion mods and community

And it looks like I was wrong, it doesn't fix 1000 bugs...it's 1800 according to the description 

Fallout 3...well , compared to Oblivion it was less buggy yes , but I still found a couple of annoying ones. Nothing that totally killed gameplay though.


----------



## gameranand (May 15, 2011)

^^ Thanks a lot mate you really made my day. I was having the bugs that these guys have fixed in their patches.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

*Elder Scrolls 5 to have unlimited no. of Dragons.*
Ohhhhhhhhh......I love dragons..


----------



## Psychosocial (May 18, 2011)

Hell yeah!

And gameranand, I don't think the game will be less than 5GB. Is there any announcement made by Bethesda officially yet ? Because I think the game will be at least 8GB.


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2011)

Yeah...developers themselves said that it would be similar in size to Oblivion.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 19, 2011)

Well...that's a bit shocking. Let's hope they don't sacrifice anything to fit it in a DVD.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 19, 2011)

It'll probably be compressed to fit on one DVD. Installing it might push it up to 6-8GB.


----------



## gameranand (May 19, 2011)

Well lets just hope that game will be good no matter whats the size.


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Here Is The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Box Art:-

*thumb-culture.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/skyrim.png


Source:-
Here Is The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Box Art â€” Thumb Culture


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 18, 2011)

Resumed playing Oblivion. Should complete expansion packs as well.

@skud, That will be my new wallpaper. Simple and bad ass.


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah almost forgot about Oblivion. thanks vamsi for reminding me. 


			
				Vamsi said:
			
		

> @skud, That will be my new wallpaper. Simple and bad ass.


Resolution is too low.


----------



## Skud (Jun 18, 2011)

Wait a couple of days.


----------



## Soumik99 (Aug 23, 2011)

Previously I umm spoke some things about Skyrim, regarding how it might fail.... but the game looks cooler everytime new stuff is revealed..!! 
And I think it will most probably surpass Witcher 2(like I said, Witcher 2 is the benchmark in my case) when it comes to core RPG elements and of course the huge world its set in.


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

Frankly speaking, I think Witcher has taken over them. A much better series IMO.


----------



## Alok (Aug 23, 2011)

Currently playing Oblivion. I love that water effect and waving grass


----------



## gameranand (Aug 23, 2011)

Every series has its own identity. I love Witcher series and also Elder Scrolls series. They both have their merits and demerits. As for RPG bethesda is still one of the best RPG developer IMO.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2011)

Batch of characters revealed by Bethesda
*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/28c8a8b038c5217d80cd8cf8edcf93df05046ff5.jpg__576x324_q85_crop.jpg

*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/983bddc167a18fc4b08f4417e0535e10dff5bc8b.jpg__576x324_q85_crop.jpg

*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/b61b2adc11471c331cd318f667e36a52a7f6042d.jpg__576x324_q85_crop.jpg

*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/fc840db7836590d7d0607e4819445555172fc972.jpg__576x324_q85_crop.jpg

*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/67f024f2a6bbc0a7a54610ed916db3f9126e79a9.jpg__576x324_q85_crop.jpg

*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/c21b7d8ed9157fb8968242d626c9023d0b7fa9f9.jpg__576x324_q85_crop.jpg

*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/beaac4b9f511a951079d1a2e370cca082fe64b2f.jpg__576x324_q85_crop.jpg

*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/3e8a4dc419fc01191f5c0ac6eef5374d48e806fd.jpg__576x324_q85_crop.jpg

*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/84e8f5cbb718ea8f6e6ef41efb6571573b50953a.jpg__576x324_q85_crop.jpg

*c3333424.r24.cf0.rackcdn.com/cddd30f72f85466c8dfcd031dd8108cfe2f6d231.jpg__576x324_q85_crop.jpg

Source --> gamesradar.com


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2011)

What the hell ?? All of them looks extremely ugly. Ewww.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2011)

lol furries


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 26, 2011)

New update from the director(Todd Howard) as quoted by Edge magazine>
“We track how every person and faction feels about you, and their own limit for how many illegal things they will do. You can get followers and command them, and they may like you enough that no matter who’s attacking you they will join in, even if it’s the guards.” 
The game’s story manager will decide whether you become a celebrity or an outcast with NPCs: 
“The story manager is looking at everything you do and then making things happen. So if you set a chicken on fire, or you drop an item, or pickpocket somebody or if you kill a dragon in town and absorb its soul, how people react all goes through the story manager.” 

AMAZING!! Isn't it?


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 28, 2011)

Important question, Bethesda still does not sell the PC versions of their new games in India and I don't have a credit card so I can't buy it from steam(Not to mention my download speeds aren't the best around).  
Anyone knows if ES5 for pc will be available in India in retail?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Important question, Bethesda still does not sell the PC versions of their new games in India and I don't have a credit card so I can't buy it from steam(Not to mention my download speeds aren't the best around).
> Anyone knows if ES5 for pc will be available in India in retail?



I guess HDFC debit cards can be emulated as Credit card. I am not very sure about it though or you can ask someone having credit card to make the purchase and then you pay that guy.


----------



## Soumik99 (Sep 29, 2011)

^^^Thanks for the advice, will consider it...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 29, 2011)

The game is just 6GB of size. 

And guess what did the PR guy said..



> "content doesn't take lots more space if you know how to build an open world game, which we do."


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 29, 2011)

yes.. pete hines says they are good at compression. this certainly raises questions about textures and other aesthetics.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 30, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> And guess what did the PR guy said..
> 
> 
> 
> > "content doesn't take lots more space if you know how to build an open world game, which we do."



this sums it up


----------



## Alok (Oct 30, 2011)

^ why don't they teach gta guys to manage size


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

First 23 minutes leaked:- 


Watch The First 23 Minutes Of Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, Right Here | Kotaku Australia


----------



## Soumik99 (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for the info skud!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 31, 2011)

I will keep myself away from that video. When I am playing this game, I want it to be first hand.


----------



## Skud (Nov 1, 2011)

Looks like the tides are turning:-

*The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Leaked on X360 10 Days Before Official Release | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 3, 2011)

It's no surprise, since Modern Warfare 3 is already out on the 360 as well.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2011)

The game is awesome. The only gripe is that on the X360 the textures are really poor. IMO, it doesn't look even as good as Fallout NV. It more than makes it up with the beautiful scenery. Played for about a couple hours. The game just sucks you in . Got 4 side quests in the span of 15 mins from the first town itself which ain't even that big. The voice acting is great as ever. The game has immense depth and content. Unfortunately, my exams are going on otherwise I wouldn't stop playing this. After finishing Batman Arkham City 100% (yeah, am proud of it ), I think I have found another game that will keep me glued for hours and months on end. As a big Oblivion fan, I think this game is a more than a worth successor!


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2011)

Now cry about pc piracy, goddamn publishers putin DRM.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 6, 2011)

weren't they just going to use steam?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2011)

they are using Steam too
59.99$ pre-order


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 6, 2011)

^yes. even if you buy the hard retail version for pc in india it will be around that price since its a bethesda game.... and skyrim is available at nextworld but its imported.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah bethsda don't lower prices for India like EA.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 7, 2011)

First review of Skyrim out , click the images for a closer look. They gave it 95%.

*Skyrim Review - Platform Nation*


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 7, 2011)

^they wrote developer-id software  and publisher -bethesda softworks.. 
i will wait for the pc gamer review though.. can't read clearly


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 7, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> ^they wrote developer-id software  and publisher -bethesda softworks..
> i will wait for the pc gamer review though.. can't read clearly



Just click an image and then use the "View Full Size" option at the bottom of each image. You won't even need glasses at that size 

Edit : Oops , I posted the link to the last page accidentally. Edited it now


----------



## gameranand (Nov 7, 2011)

This game is gonna epic for sure. Right now playing Oblivion and its damn good.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> This game is gonna epic for sure. Right now playing Oblivion and its damn good.



you just made me to install this game again after a long time


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2011)

Piyush said:


> you just made me to install this game again after a long time



Thats nice. Now I have someone who is playing with me. Also get the unofficial patch which fixes a lot and lot of bugs and glitches.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2011)

Bethesda is planning a day one patch. This should ease some people.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Bethesda is planning a day one patch. This should ease some people.



Considering their previous buggy games its an relief.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2011)

For the people who never played an Elder Scrolls game and are thinking about playing Skyrim.


[youtube]NHERd30ihHU[/youtube]


----------



## Lord073 (Nov 10, 2011)

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim reviewed at IGN

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Review - PC Review at IGN

They gave it 9.5/10.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 10, 2011)

So.. they too are saying combat at close is still awkward..  thats a turn-off for me..


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> So.. they too are saying combat at close is still awkward..  thats a turn-off for me..



Go the magic way


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 10, 2011)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/393656_305557656122233_100000040028691_1233716_1459758265_n.jpg


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice 3-in-1 effect.


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 11, 2011)

i want to play this game but i am new to RPG......so will i be comfortable playing skyrim directly or should i play from morrow mind and oblivion?

i want to understand how to play the game.....

2002 	The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
2002 	The Elder Scrolls III: Tribunal
2003 	The Elder Scrolls III: Bloodmoon

2006 	The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
2006 	The Elder Scrolls IV: Knights of the Nine
2007 	The Elder Scrolls IV: Shivering Isles

2011 	The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 11, 2011)

your wish.. if you want to know more about the story play them first, if you can enjoy what is being served right from the start of skyrim with a short review of the past facts, start with skyrim.... the gameplay is not drastically different(thats what the reviews say).


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 11, 2011)

Is anybody watching this....

*www.youtube.com/user/gamespot?feature=feedlsb#p/l/aav33J_3T-k


----------



## deepak8286 (Nov 11, 2011)

i will start from oblivion......does it have tutorial to learn as game progresses



v.Na5h said:


> Is anybody watching this....
> 
> gamespot's Channel - YouTube




what is this?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> i will start from oblivion......does it have tutorial to learn as game progresses



Yes it does have tutorials and game real good. I am also playing it nowdays.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 12, 2011)

Game is awesome so far for me. I have only played 3 hrs so far, but the game seems huge. 
I am definitely gonna play this for weeks. (Probably months. )
I am having some weird issues sometimes, it just lags at times. Don't know why!!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2011)

Guys one quick question for those who are playing the game.
Is this game worthy enough to compete for GOTY or not ??


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 13, 2011)

^IMO, yeah!! it is. 



Spoiler



Now I am off to do some side quests, In main storyline, I have progressed upto where it's revealed the character is dragonborn and do shouts! I have been summoned by some priests called Greybeards on top of the mountains which is called Throat of the world.
I have killed one dragon so far, it was easy as I was focusing on magic to kill it. Once it was on ground, I conjured a blade to finish it.


----------



## jayantr7 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm gonna get Skyrim in a few days. I've never played fantasy-RPG games, so will it cause a  "learning-curve" issue? Does choosing a race effect our magical abilities?


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 13, 2011)

^ You get 10 races to choose from, but you can master all skills in any race. You get some initial benefits for a race though.

For example, I chose Nord.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2011)

mysticjr7 said:


> I'm gonna get Skyrim in a few days. I've never played fantasy-RPG games, so will it cause a  "learning-curve" issue? Does choosing a race effect our magical abilities?



Well it does have a learning curve and for 1st time gamer of this game it might be over too much but once you start understand the game its really enjoyable.

Yes class does have effect on magical abilities and elves are best magician.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 13, 2011)

Watching only videos so far...speechless :O

Tweaks for those who have it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2011)

Just met Mr.Dragon. Now, in the dungeons escaping.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 13, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Just met Mr.Dragon. Now, in the dungeons escaping.


It had many similarities with Oblivion.
You are a prisoner. Escaping from Dungeons etc.


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 13, 2011)

Started with Skyrim
Plan to play it daily for 1.5 hrs through my study leave and exams(almost 1.5 months)..

hope the daily 1.5 hrs doesnt get extended...

damn this game is highly engrossing...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2011)

3 Hours into the game. This is definitely some great piece of art.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 13, 2011)

So uh.. how does the melee feel? Any serious bug you guys encountered yet? Just curious.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 14, 2011)

^Fighting feels great! Bashing a skeleton's head with a Mace is satisfying!! 
I haven't encountered any serious bugs yet. Just plain open world game related issue where your companion may get stuck behind rocks,doors occasionally. But nothing game-breaking.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dual wield magic spells...lovely.
But I saw i one video that you can take a horse but your companion doesnt :/

And is it like in fallout where you can give items(armor,weapons) to your companion and he/she will use it.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes you can give them items, and they will use. It doesn't shows their weight limit, but when limit is close, heavy item begins to appear disabled in transfer menu. It's good but a single text with their limit shown wouldn't have hurt. 
Also they need companion wheel from new vegas..


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 14, 2011)

So, uh..where did you guys buy the game from? I don't see the PC version on Flipkart.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 14, 2011)

^Nextworld has the pc version. -.- Steam has the pc version. xD


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 14, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> Yes you can give them items, and they will use. It doesn't shows their weight limit, but when limit is close, heavy item begins to appear disabled in transfer menu. It's good but a single text with their limit shown wouldn't have hurt.
> Also they need companion wheel from new vegas..



That's nice then.

As for the weight limit indicator for the companions I am damn sure someone must be working on making a mod for that.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 14, 2011)

Torn between classes.Going for a Breton mage with a bit of sword skill.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 14, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> ^Nextworld has the pc version. -.- Steam has the pc version. xD



Ah crap, looks like Bethesda doesn't slash prices for India. 3000 bucks!!! :O


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2011)

3000 bucks is way too much, better give that dragon figurine and cloth map too dammit !


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Well yeah Bethsda don't slash prices at all. Did fallout 3 even got released in India or not ?? AFAIK it didn't.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 15, 2011)

^ nextworld has fallout 3. close to 3000rs.  bethesda pc games don't "release" officially in india. They are mostly imported and so the high price...


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 15, 2011)

^ Fallout 3 was not released officially due to use of 'Brahmins' name in the game.

Btw, has anybody been rushing to finish the main story? I want to know how long is it.
I want to do all side quests first. From what I have observed in the game so far, there are two distinct main story progressions.
1. Dragons!!
2. War between the Imperials & the Stormcloaks.

Has anybody sided with Imperials? I went with Stormcloaks. Is there any difference in the loot you get? (That's the only thing I am interested in. )
Also what's the side one should choose for a positive karma/reputation. I haven't seen any impacts from my choice to go with Stormcloaks, but surely there will be. 
Also by helping killing the dragon in Whiterun, you get awarded the title of 'Thane', and a companion. 
Also is there support for Item/Weapon/Armor dismantling to raw materials? I think not, but correct me If I am wrong.
Also will 'dragon scales' will be of any use? I saw one perk for Dragon armor in Crafting skill menu. Should I keep the scales safe. I have sold the Dragon bones though.
I literally pick everything and then go sell it.  That's what I did in Fallout 3/NV. 

Er.. crap, so many 'also's


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2011)

lo(a)lso


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah that much also will be there because this is a bethsda game and they offer too many options. Just too many.


----------



## Skud (Nov 15, 2011)

Found this:-

Bethesda’s Skyrim: classic, funny video footage continues | KitGuru

Another: Skyrim Guide - How to get Married:- 

[YOUTUBE]7mgRQZrkA7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 15, 2011)

lol.. I remember this girl. She is the sister of Riverwood trader in the game. From what i learned in the village, she already had two NPCs wooing her. Gonna watch this later when I get home.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

So we can marry in Skyrim, and what about my family I mean children ??


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 15, 2011)

I already have got permission from Jarl of Whiterun to buy property there to settle down.
Perhaps, that will be a good place for peaceful growing up for your children. Err.. I mean your character's. 
But be aware of the impending Dragon threat!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

So you can have babies of yours ??


----------



## revolt (Nov 15, 2011)

can we fly in this one.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> So you can have babies of yours ??



I suppose not. I haven't read anywhere which says you can have babies. 


Spoiler



Imagine fighting with dragons with a female character who is close to delivering. 



From what I have heard, you can adopt children through a orphanage. need to confirm though.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> From what I have heard, you can adopt children through a orphanage. need to confirm though.



Where is fun in that.  Anyways marriage is a nice addition in the game. Someone waiting for you in your house would give you nice feeling. I would have liked addition of your children also. In a good way guys.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 15, 2011)

Vampirism - Skyrim Wiki Guide - IGN
Everytime I try not to think about skyrim, these articles tease me.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 15, 2011)

vampirism was the worst case in oblivion.If you get affected you are screwed.It took me hours to get the cure for it for my character.


----------



## joy.das.jd (Nov 16, 2011)

Played for 3-4 hours and the game is superb. I had completed oblivion twice and skyrim feels simply awesome. 
The game is not as resource hungry as i expected it to be. Running it at ultra high @ full HD with a mere MSI 560 Ti hawk.
BTW the carrying capacity of the character is low. Any mods to increase that?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> Vampirism - Skyrim Wiki Guide - IGN
> Everytime I try not to think about skyrim, these articles tease me.



I think bethsda love vampires because vampirism is there in many of their games. Fallout 3, new vegas, oblivion. It could be present in other games also but I have confirmed it in above games, not tested in NV though.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 16, 2011)

^ Cannibalism is there in new vegas but not distinctive vampires like there were in Fallout 3's Arefu quest.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ Okey dokey. 

I don't think there are other open world games which gives you this much options. If a bethsda game is someone's first RPG game then player may get confused first, what to do what not to do.


----------



## Lord073 (Nov 16, 2011)

Playing Skyrim (PC) since yesterday morning. Skipped both BF3 and MW3 to save money for this one as both of their SP campaign were panned by critics and users alike (mentioned only SP because I can't go MP thanks to my slow net connection, hence can only play SP ).

So, coming back to Skyrim, I'd say the game is great (as expected), yet heavily flawed - Low quality textures, frequent framerate drops and occasional freezes, difficult-to-use menus are some of the problems that I'm facing (don't know about others).

First, I'd like to talk about the graphics. Graphics, as expected, are good but don't expect it to be anything like The Witcher 2, which is IMO the best looking RPG till date. The game world is beautiful but the low resolution textures make it look dated. The character models and animation has improved from what we've seen in Oblivion but still are not as good as we (at least I) expected.

Next comes performance. I'm playing the game at the 'High' preset with 4XAA @1600*900. Most of the time the game runs smoothly at around 45-60 FPS but at times it suffers from sudden huge drop in framerates which as a result makes it laggy, although it picks up again to normal in some time. Also, as mentioned earlier there are occasional freezes (especially when loading a savegame).

Lastly, coming to the UI, I'd say that it is not well optimized for the PC. The menus are a pain to navigate with keyboard and mouse. Non-responding key hits and mouse clicks have been giving me headache since the time of character creation.

It is sad that again PC gamers have been betrayed and this time by Bethesda which was least expected, although they are working on a patch to address these issues. Hope it arrives soon.

Other than that, the game is as good and immersive as you'd expect from an Elder Scrolls game .

Regarding my progress, I'm in Whiterun and have just joined up with The Companions.


----------



## revolt (Nov 16, 2011)

i am flying a dragon.


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 16, 2011)

WTF cool trick gonna try this now.....

[YOUTUBE]PBbGxEb6YrA&fmt=5[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]a6s8bNowEcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone else found the dragon way too easy to kill? I killed it in 4-5 swings. My build is a dual-sword (both Skyforge Steel) at level 6.


Also, kinda surprised my laptop can churn out 1080p @ high with 2xAF. Haven't tried using AA though


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2011)

*www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/images/354-1-1321469073.jpg


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fIYOlEJ6lRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## revolt (Nov 17, 2011)

Faun said:


> *www.skyrimnexus.com/downloads/images/354-1-1321469073.jpg



wtf .  
Anyways just learned how to fly the dragion effectively.Awesome!!


----------



## northzone13 (Nov 17, 2011)

revolt said:


> wtf .
> Anyways just learned how to fly the dragion effectively.Awesome!!



Are u really serious or just trolling? There is no way in skyrim to fly a dragon


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2011)

This game is absolutely huge!May even go on for weeks.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2011)

is it true (gameplay)

Skyrim>>DA:O ?


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2011)

Piyush said:


> is it true (gameplay)
> 
> Skyrim>>DA:O ?


They are quite different games honestly.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2011)

ico said:


> They are quite different games honestly.


hmmm...was curious about the length of the gameplay of both games


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes it's very satisfyingly long. 
And you can compare it to other Bethesda games. Fallout will fall closest in game-play, despite different game settings (one fantasy, other post-apocalyptic).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 18, 2011)

Beast mode is fun 



Piyush said:


> hmmm...was curious about the length of the gameplay of both games



DAO is a very long and satisfying game in itself.But Skyrim is in a different league altogether.Easily 100+hrs of gameplay.
The only thing in common though is the fantasy medieval setting.


----------



## revolt (Nov 18, 2011)

northzone13 said:


> Are u really serious or just trolling? There is no way in skyrim to fly a dragon



just trolling. but still you can fly it just jump on its back.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 18, 2011)

i've been watching you revolt for sometime(xD i am talking like a mod)... anyways, you troll pretty good. **takes notes**. This is a forum so don't troll here.. your one-liners are really pointless a lot of the times and irrelevant(like the one you just posted at the screenshot channel).  just saying.


----------



## revolt (Nov 18, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> i've been watching you revolt for sometime(xD i am talking like a mod)... anyways, you troll pretty good. **takes notes**. This is a forum so don't troll here.. your one-liners are really pointless a lot of the times and irrelevant(like the one you just posted at the screenshot channel).  just saying.


i have mastered the art of trolling from some guys over here.Its you(no not you in particular) guys who have taught me this.Therefore i want  to congratulate you all.
For many years i was a silent observer only posted when it made a complete sense or if there is really a point to do so.But i observed some guys just post for the sake of doing it.Then i thought why not try it too.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2011)

btw if dragon flying was possible in this game, then it'd have been an epic experience for us all(just imagining the view of land from above and also burning down the foes while flying on our pet dragon  )


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2011)

He he "how to train you dragon"


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 18, 2011)

You can become a Werewolf in this game, as well as a vampire. Interestingly , becoming a Werewolf after turning vampire removes the vampire disease


----------



## northzone13 (Nov 18, 2011)

guys, where to buy this game for xbox 360? It seems that flipkart and game4u  are out of stock  ebay is selling it way too costly.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2011)

Nearly 10 hours into the game. Except some minor gameplay and stability issues, This game is epic.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 20, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Nearly 10 hours into the game. Except some minor gameplay and stability issues, This game is epic.



So its an AAA title .


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 20, 2011)

Game play issues are minor. But it's unstable for me sometimes. 
Frame-rate drops below 10 after 1 hour session. Maybe it's the drivers for me, I will try downgrading to a previous version.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2011)

Try reducing shadow quality. Worked for me and another friend.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 20, 2011)

I am now getting PC shutdown problem. It randomly shuts down the whole system while in-game (No BSODs though). On some forums other users have also reported this issue. It's happening with different hardware configs, so it should be the game's problem.

I had recently re-installed the OS and Skyrim is the only game I have installed on the whole drive.
Currently I am running it on almost low settings and windowed mode, it starts smoothly without any lags for first 30 minutes or so, after that it starts to lag, and only solution is to restart the system.  
Waiting anxiously for a patch..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 20, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> You can become a Werewolf in this game, as well as a vampire. Interestingly , becoming a Werewolf after turning vampire removes the vampire disease


Interesting! I'll definitely need to take some time out for this game.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 21, 2011)

I think as per stories or Van Helsing movie... A warewolf bite can kill vampire and a silver bullet or silver sword can kill warewolf...

So that is what they included....


----------



## northzone13 (Nov 21, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> I am now getting PC shutdown problem. It randomly shuts down the whole system while in-game (No BSODs though). On some forums other users have also reported this issue. It's happening with different hardware configs, so it should be the game's problem.
> 
> I had recently re-installed the OS and Skyrim is the only game I have installed on the whole drive.
> Currently I am running it on almost low settings and windowed mode, it starts smoothly without any lags for first 30 minutes or so, after that it starts to lag, and only solution is to restart the system.
> Waiting anxiously for a patch..


because of things like these, I'm getting a 360 . Nothing should come between a gamer and his game.


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 21, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> I am now getting PC shutdown problem. It randomly shuts down the whole system while in-game (No BSODs though). On some forums other users have also reported this issue. It's happening with different hardware configs, so it should be the game's problem.
> 
> I had recently re-installed the OS and Skyrim is the only game I have installed on the whole drive.
> Currently I am running it on almost low settings and windowed mode, it starts smoothly without any lags for first 30 minutes or so, after that it starts to lag, and only solution is to restart the system.
> Waiting anxiously for a patch..



Sounds like some memory leak kind of problem.. which is pretty understandable since it is a bethesda game and you have quested much deeper into the game with a lot of stuff happening in the game(maybe). 
See the ram consumption by opening task manager after 10 mins or so you are into the game..


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 21, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6048/6359503903_e2af17fd73_b.jpg

wow this guys image collection is awesome...

anyway to download whole flickr album at once w/o creating a account


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 21, 2011)

SuperH3art said:


> I think as per stories or Van Helsing movie... A warewolf bite can kill vampire and a silver bullet or silver sword can kill warewolf...
> 
> So that is what they included....


I have a silver sword in my inventory and it's special properties say 'Specially effective against the undead.' Haven't encountered any unfriendly werewolves yet, and have an active quest of vampire hunting. 



northzone13 said:


> because of things like these, I'm getting a 360 . Nothing should come between a gamer and his game.


I am now thinking the same. 



Soumik99 said:


> Sounds like some memory leak kind of problem.. which is pretty understandable since it is a bethesda game and you have quested much deeper into the game with a lot of stuff happening in the game(maybe).
> See the ram consumption by opening task manager after 10 mins or so you are into the game..


I tried a program called 'Large address aware' to let it use more than 2GB of RAM, but it didn't help with anything. I will track memory consumption with Task manager and another program called 'Process Monitor'.


Update:- I just played for 20 minutes and it started lagging in 5 minutes. Memory consumption in Task manager was 500MB for TESV.exe 
I also started RealTemp & GPUObserver. Maximum for CPU was 87' C and for GPU it was 96' C.   (GPU load was full at times and GPU memory never crossed 300MB)
One unusual thing was, as soon as I Fast-traveled, GPU load fell to 10% and CPU load was full.. It is still now idling at 60% even as I have quit the game. As soon as GPU load fell down, frames went down to a slideshow.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 21, 2011)

Became a vampire. FML.

Now in the hunt of black soul gem, which is needed to perform a ritual that will cure vampireism. Read that Enthir, who will be at college of magic has one for sale. So, got my self into college. Attended few magic classes, Flirted with couple of fellow chicks. Now searching for Enthir.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 21, 2011)

i want to play this game... and do not have PC....


----------



## nims11 (Nov 21, 2011)

i have just started this game and i am in those mines (don't remember the name) with bandits.


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 21, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> wow this guys image collection is awesome...
> 
> anyway to download whole flickr album at once w/o creating a account



why didn't you post the link to his set?  

And yes, use bulkr *clipyourphotos.com/bulkr


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

when I play RPG I look for story..so how is the Story in this game?
I m sure there must me alternate endings


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 21, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> why didn't you post the link to his set?
> 
> And yes, use bulkr Bulkr: Backup, download flickr photos & sets (Mac, Windows & Linux)



heres the link 
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim - a set on Flickr

btw why doesnt that site load... the server is not down either

wtf :

Requirements:
· *Adobe AIR*
· Flickr account
· Internet connection

any web-based app..like to provide link of the set and get a zip file to download


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> when I play RPG I look for story..so how is the Story in this game?
> I m sure there must me alternate endings


Surely multiple.  As I said before, there are two separate main quest lines.
You could side with either factions in a ongoing war. The choice is made pretty much early in the game.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 21, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Became a vampire. FML.
> 
> Now in the hunt of black soul gem, which is needed to perform a ritual that will cure vampireism. Read that Enthir, who will be at college of magic has one for sale. So, got my self into college. Attended few magic classes, Flirted with couple of fellow chicks. Now searching for Enthir.



[YOUTUBE]yl2fWiHhtIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 21, 2011)

Btw , is anyone able to rotate the inventory items in this game? I can zoom in with the C key but I can't seem to rotate. From what I've read , it seems to be a keyboard binding issue (fixed in next patch hopefully).


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Btw , is anyone able to rotate the inventory items in this game? I can zoom in with the C key but I can't seem to rotate. From what I've read , it seems to be a keyboard binding issue (fixed in next patch hopefully).



Keep your LMB pressed and rotate.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 21, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Keep your LMB pressed and rotate.



Tried that too a long while back , didn't work for some reason


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 22, 2011)

did u apply the day one patch ...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2011)

don liek skyrim im playing that other mmo u guiz all here


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 22, 2011)

Level 16-21 hours in and I have done the companion quests and a few misc. quests.Now doing mages college.Haven't even been to any other holds except whiterun and winterhold.


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 22, 2011)

Steam did an update this morning for me.

Skyrim PC Patch Kills +2GB RAM Stability, Graphics Mods - NowGamer

*www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/11/22/skyrim-patched-for-the-worse/


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

So much for automated update system. Frankly, I would rather like to have the control on my own hands.


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2011)

Bethesda is known for great but buggy games. I'd only buy this game next year when they release some GOTY edition and the game is patched properly.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

Veteran players of the series are rating it like this:-

Morrowind (III) > Daggerfall (II) > Oblivion (IV) > Skyrim (V)

It looks like the series is on a downward spiral. But for newbies, I think it doesn't matter.


----------



## ico (Nov 22, 2011)

Skud said:


> *It looks like the series is on a downward spiral.* But for newbies, I think it doesn't matter.


erm what?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2011)

ico said:


> Bethesda is known for great but buggy games. I'd only buy this game next year when they release some GOTY edition and the game is patched properly.



Same here. Playing Oblivion occasionally by applying many unofficial patches and mods.


----------



## Skud (Nov 22, 2011)

ico said:


> erm what?




Quality and scale are decreasing with each newer game, as per veteran players of the series.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 22, 2011)

v.Na5h said:


> did u apply the day one patch ...



Yes, I did. Rotation didn't work. It seems to be random with it working for some users and not for others. There was also a rumour going around that it wouldn't work for pirated versions , which is bullshit because even legit users have the issue.


----------



## Lord073 (Nov 22, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> Update:- I just played for 20 minutes and it started lagging in 5 minutes. Memory consumption in Task manager was 500MB for TESV.exe
> I also started RealTemp & GPUObserver. Maximum for CPU was 87' C and for GPU it was 96' C.   (GPU load was full at times and GPU memory never crossed 300MB)
> One unusual thing was, as soon as I Fast-traveled, GPU load fell to 10% and CPU load was full.. It is still now idling at 60% even as I have quit the game. As soon as GPU load fell down, frames went down to a slideshow.


87' C CPU and 96' C GPU  The temps are way too higher than they should normally be at full load (especially the CPU temp). I'm afraid that if you continue gaming at these temperatures it might damage your proccy. May be due to this reason only you are experiencing the heavy lag (telling from personal experience).


----------



## gameranand (Nov 22, 2011)

I read that bethsda are making new patch.  When its rolling out ??


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 22, 2011)

after thanksgiving.. (don't know what that festival is btw..  )


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 23, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> 87' C CPU and 96' C GPU  The temps are way too higher than they should normally be at full load (especially the CPU temp). I'm afraid that if you continue gaming at these temperatures it might damage your proccy. May be due to this reason only you are experiencing the heavy lag (telling from personal experience).


Yeah I know these are too much high. Well, have to clean the laptop perhaps. Can anyone suggest me a safe way to do this.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 23, 2011)

Soumik99 said:


> after thanksgiving.. (don't know what that festival is btw..  )



And when is this anonymous festival ??


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 23, 2011)

Expected date is 28-29 Nov. Thanksgiving is this weekend.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 23, 2011)

After being frustrated for nearly a week, I was able to play a session without any lags/issues. I was on lowest settings and windowed mode though. I don't know what changed but I reverted back to original dell drivers that came with system, and yesterday again clean installed the latest 285.79 beta drivers. Temperature is still same though. 

Anyways, Has anyone started installing any mods yet?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Install the borderless window mod.It will enable you to use your full screen but still in window mode.

Use the performance dll.

Search them on skyrimnexus.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, there's a mod that lets Skyrim use beyond the allocated 2 GB of RAM. It should improve performance a lot.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Even if you have 4TB of ram Skyrim will only use 4gb.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 24, 2011)

well 8GB RAM would be enough.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 24, 2011)

I have 6GB of RAM and i tried the 'Large Address Aware' fix, but I didn't get any improvements, if anything it increased the instability. 
Are you talking about the same?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2011)

Skyrim begins.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> well 8GB RAM would be enough.


this:


axes2t2 said:


> Even if you have 4TB of ram Skyrim will only use 4gb.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Found this somewhere.
*cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/632983753048859918/77FAB5C060D6ED0F62695F590C34A9D01E3624FC/



sameer.pur said:


> I have 6GB of RAM and i tried the 'Large Address Aware' fix, but I didn't get any improvements, if anything it increased the instability.
> Are you talking about the same?


No not that one.It was a simple d3d9 dll.Seems like they deleted it.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 24, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> No not that one.It was a simple d3d9 dll.Seems like they deleted it.


Oh! Looks like you are talking about that 'ENBSeries Patch' which has a modified d3d9.dll and a ini file in it. I have that but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 24, 2011)

OK is it only me or everyone having a problem while ALT+TABing the game back from desktop (or any other active window) ?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eh , once you alt-tab..simply alt-tab in back again. Apparently, clicking the window on the taskbar doesn't work. I believe there is a mod that lets you run Skyrim in a window , you can try that as well.

Also ,if you want to fly in Skyrim..simply get clobbered by a Giant. I'm not kidding , you WILL fly...several kilometers into the air.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2011)

chose wood elf



Tachyon1986 said:


> Eh , once you alt-tab..simply alt-tab in back again. Apparently, clicking the window on the taskbar doesn't work. I believe there is a mod that lets you run Skyrim in a window , you can try that as well.
> 
> Also ,if you want to fly in Skyrim..simply get clobbered by a Giant. I'm not kidding , you WILL fly...several kilometers into the air.



btw can you list some must have mods for this game?


----------



## Soumik99 (Nov 25, 2011)

Go to skyrim nexus.. dl all the hot files. =) there are abour 25 top rated.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 25, 2011)

after very long time i play now , especially this game ! after one year . This game is so interesting is it same lengthy game as FALLOUT 3 ?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 25, 2011)

hey will it run on my config??


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> after very long time i play now , especially this game ! after one year . This game is so interesting is it same lengthy game as FALLOUT 3 ?


may be lengthier than Fallout too
and I'm not joking   


abhidev said:


> hey will it run on my config??


pretty fine on HD resolution and with med settings at full HD
Though this game is not a major resource hogger, but its fairly more cpu intensive game out in the market

BTW chose wood elf and collecting stuffs from here and there


Spoiler



i seriously thank the dragon for its entry


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2011)

Killed the bear.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 25, 2011)

After cleaning the cooling vents and updating to latest beta drivers and applying some mods to Skyrim, i am back into playing this. 

Now running smoothly @30-35 fps on medium settings @Full HD.


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]N7qbCO1owcg&fmt=5[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 26, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> After cleaning the cooling vents and updating to latest beta drivers and applying some mods to Skyrim, i am back into playing this.
> 
> Now running smoothly @30-35 fps on medium settings @Full HD.



List the mods please 



damngoodman999 said:


> after very long time i play now , especially this game ! after one year . This game is so interesting is it same lengthy game as FALLOUT 3 ?



Skyrim = 5X Fallout 3


----------



## v.Na5h (Nov 26, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> List the mods please



The 10 Most Impressive Skyrim Mods So Far - Softpedia

The 3D Map one is awesome and one more not mentioned lock pick pro(actually a cheat) but saves a lot of time


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 26, 2011)

I am using-
1. No Intro Mod
2. Glowing Ore Veins
3. ENB Series Graphics Patcg and Bug fix
4. Extended Inventory (I think it's named as KD Inventory or something don't remember.)

I will tryout more mods later, for now I just wanna taste the vanilla game-play.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2011)

Faun said:


> Killed the bear.



killed my first bear too
it was looking small from far
but when it charged towards me i was just clueless what to do next
i'm glad my companion killed it quickly

will there be any method to increase the inventory?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 26, 2011)

By increase inventory , you mean carry more items? Increase the stamina stat.

And I killed my first giant , at level 9. Took a conjured flame atronach to do it and bit of kiting. Draining the giants stamina with frostbite spell helps a lot.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2011)

thanks tachyon

btw got killed by necromancer..( mine level 1)


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 26, 2011)

Level 15 now. Concentrating on side missions. Brought back Eldergleam Sap for Whiterun's priestess. I will have to buy a house now.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2011)

this horse is frightened
[youtube]ycbqPe8QXU0[/youtube]

btw many useful tweaks
Skyrim tweaks - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2011)

Golden claw and the gate puzzle.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2011)

btw i killed that guy who was running with golden claw
did i do it the way it meant to be?
and those skeletons are PITA
--lvl 4


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2011)

^^yeah,it was the only way. Closely inspect the claw in your inventory.

Second encounter with a dragon.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8dNOgi3-8rw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 26, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Skyrim = 5X Fallout 3




oh my god ! yes but gr8 art work & creative lands , looking so nice for eyes


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2011)

Some of the sounds are directly taken from Fallout 3.

Fought hagraven in Snapleg caves and lydia died on first try. Replayed the part to save her this time.

NSFW


Spoiler



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7014/6407012321_cf89e45159_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2011)

Is the new patch out ?? Coolpcguy  said it will come after thanksgiving.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> Some of the sounds are directly taken from Fallout 3.
> 
> Fought hagraven in Snapleg caves and lydia died on first try. Replayed the part to save her this time.
> 
> ...



There are better companions out there.


Spoiler



Lydia becomes very weak at latter levels(after 15)


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2011)

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/392022_10150482669066055_225079981054_10924482_1476254839_n.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2011)

^^  Man its real nice and ask skud and asingh about that. Just kidding.


----------



## Alok (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol . So Skyrim is for unmarried.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 27, 2011)

lol.. I leave early from work to give Skyrim more time


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 27, 2011)

And.. I'm thinking about leaving my home soon. So that I can get back to my PC and play this darn game.


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2011)

Got into a cave full of Falmer, long lost elves dwelling in the underground caves. Lost their sense of vision, pale skin. Look entirely like the enemies in The Descent movie. Now that was scary.

I am just exploring the world. No missions for now.

Another dragon, spewing frost. Bone chilling weather.
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6100/6413197229_8c4a3985ee_z.jpg


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 28, 2011)

being warrior & two handed sword is best for killing ! magika + one hand is taking very long to kill a troll . 

this is so tough not like fallout 3 , @ normal mode killing dragon is easy but killing troll is hard 

I used one cheat , i cant bear it 



Spoiler



used DEADRIC ARMOR



can anyone tell me wats the story line , i am playing more than 40HRS ?? wat am trying to achieve ?


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 28, 2011)

^ Frost troll? Use shouts + have your companion soak up the damage. Shout + swing, swing + run. 

/dual-sword-weilding  Redguard.

Ran into Barbas  and 3 dragons in a row while trying to complete my first Daedric quest :\

And no, Anand the patch is not yet out - the Americas are still in sleepy Sunday mode ;


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2011)

Or better use paralysis staff on trolls and beat the crap out of them. Defeated one Cave troll and another Frost troll this way. I am doing a lot more hit and run tactics.

Don't ever think of messing with Ice Giant with Mammoths. I was flung high up in the sky death.

It's tough to kill Falmers when they are in group of more than 3. Level 11.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 28, 2011)

For trolls, I recommend poisoning them. Since they have rapid healing , the poison should negate some of it. 

I've found the shout that pushes foes away (you get this in Bleakwater Falls , first Claw puzzle) useful for either running away like a little girl or attacking quite useful.

*ProTip* : Go to Azura's Shrine (Far North , near WinterHold) and do the quest. You'll get Azura's Star (same one from Oblivion) which can act as an unlimited soulgem (i.e never breaks). But this time, you have an option to convert it into a Black Star which can onlyhold Human souls (similar to a Black soul gem, except this one never shatters). I decided to go with Black Star


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2011)

Defeated Dwemer Steam Centurion
*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111120154133/elderscrolls/images/thumb/b/b5/Dwemer_centurion.jpg/216px-Dwemer_centurion.jpg


----------



## soumo27 (Nov 28, 2011)

In the search for the dragonstone in that underground temple...Retrieved the dragonstone  Now in the next gate puzzle


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> Defeated Dwemer Steam Centurion
> *images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111120154133/elderscrolls/images/thumb/b/b5/Dwemer_centurion.jpg/216px-Dwemer_centurion.jpg



Nice , I've yet to find Dwemer ruins. Then again, I'm hardly 7 hours into the game.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> Defeated Dwemer Steam Centurion
> *images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111120154133/elderscrolls/images/thumb/b/b5/Dwemer_centurion.jpg/216px-Dwemer_centurion.jpg



2 Frost Atronachs made short work of it.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wait, you can summon more than 1 atronach? Need a perk for it ?

Edit : Oh yeah, the Twin Souls perk. Damn, that's a long way off.

Btw , what character do you guys play? I play a Dark Elf who does a bit of Bow,Axe,Smithing and Magic (in Oblivion terms, he would be called a Battlemage).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2011)

No I had to summon a 2nd one after first got killed.
But yes you can summon two simultaneously as well if you have the last conjuration perk.


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Nice , I've yet to find Dwemer ruins. Then again, I'm hardly 7 hours into the game.


I am just exploring the world, the main mission is on backburner.

The room was deep deep underground, before that encountered Falmers.




Arsenal_Gunners said:


> 2 Frost Atronachs made short work of it.


I had only Lydia and a frost axe that would stun the Centurion for a while.

Where do you find the Astronachs summonig powers.



Tachyon1986 said:


> Btw , what character do you guys play? I play a Dark Elf who does a bit of Bow,Axe,Smithing and Magic (in Oblivion terms, he would be called a Battlemage).



Nord. Fighting for homeland


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2011)

Bought from mages college.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry if posted already.

[YOUTUBE]xE4uzGaQDQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2011)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/781678_700b.jpg



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Bought from mages college.



Thanks.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/781678_700b.jpg.



Sounds reasonable.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Z_vi06iiTeE[/YOUTUBE]

**wolf whistle**


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2011)

Where do I get a safe house ? Got loads of stuff but nowhere to stash.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 28, 2011)

46 hours in and level 27.I am not even halfway through.Not even bothering to pick up the loot anymore.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> Where do I get a safe house ? Got loads of stuff but nowhere to stash.



I think you have to buy a house because this was the case in oblivion.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2011)

^^Free Dragon inn (Riverwood) or the Higher Hrothgar (where I am stashing everything now).

Onto the dragon burial site now. My character customization:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7161/6420107765_efb376309c_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7008/6420131983_b602232006_z.jpg


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

great costume designing .


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 29, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Sorry if posted already.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]xE4uzGaQDQg[/YOUTUBE]



I gotta admit, that was quite pro. Now all we need is for the player to shoot himself in a similar fashion.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 29, 2011)

oh man the items look sick... pity im involved in another mmo atm  might jump haha, is it casual? how many hours of gameplay do you need to get to level cap?


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2011)

^^it's fun, intense and the weather effect are nothing short of awe inspiring. I am at level 14 now. 

Killed four dragons and 1 ice giant.


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 29, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Free Dragon inn (Riverwood) or the Higher Hrothgar (where I am stashing everything now).



Bad idea. All containers outside your house get reset from time to time.



Faun said:


> Where do I get a safe house ? Got loads of stuff but nowhere to stash.



Buy a house. Speak to Proventus Avenicci in Whiterun/Dragonsreach or other Jarl's stewards to purchase one. Costs 5000 septim.


----------



## sameer.pur (Nov 29, 2011)

Just bought the house. You only get one chest to store the equipment. Furniture has to be bought separately from Avenicci. 

Also it seems you companion gets a separate room, which is stocked properly by default.
Anyways, I will go to High Hrothgar now, been concentrating on side missions all the time


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol even in oblivion the cheapest house costed me 5000 gold. But house was awesome after a side quest and no need to purchase furnitures. I guess this came from fallout 3.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anorion said:


> oh man the items look sick... pity im involved in another mmo atm  might jump haha, is it casual? how many hours of gameplay do you need to get to level cap?



Might I ask what MMO is keeping you occupied?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 29, 2011)

Faun said:


> Where do I get a safe house ? Got loads of stuff but nowhere to stash.



Do the Winterhold college quests.


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> Bad idea. All containers outside your house get reset from time to time.



I don't think Hrothgar containers will reset, i'll just reload then. Lets see.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6422778227_72820b3e45_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6422700857_4692542405_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7029/6422658781_caaefe34db_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7032/6422637291_2e7099430a_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7162/6422619155_84d0df4809_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6048/6421855871_bedb0c5c5a_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7155/6421879301_10e8da158c_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7007/6422345413_ff350f83c0_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6239/6422336439_936190dc04_z.jpg


----------



## Alok (Nov 29, 2011)

^amazing effects , fingers crossed.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2011)

These days,

Skyrim players on Steam = more than 2x CS players.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 29, 2011)

True that , the gameworld is not as big as Daggerfall but very engrossing with random encounters. Saw an elk galloping past me , was wondering wtf was going on until two hunters suddenly appeared behind it. Nothing beats Daggerfall in terms of gameworld size , except maybe Frontier and Frontier : First Encounters.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2011)

New companion, 5th dragon slain.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6426373409_5c3e0296ef_z.jpg


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 30, 2011)

Faun said:


> New companion, 5th dragon slain.
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6426373409_5c3e0296ef_z.jpg



I see you've finished Azura's Star , great!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Nov 30, 2011)

I got the black star,went back to Azura's shrine and slaughtered her.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> I see you've finished Azura's Star , great!



Not yet, I am no free roam and exploration. Dragon slayer count reached 7. Current level 21. So many places to explore 

Got the Dawnbreaker sword.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7162/6430494405_10a4a9c129_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6430470283_45d8a8a2c8_z.jpg

Illia's magic skills saved my ass more often in the wake of mortal dangers
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6056/6430450931_557c614303_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6213/6430415457_8a23362e78_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6106/6430525007_9351a6f6db_z.jpg


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Nov 30, 2011)

Faun said:


> Not yet, I am no free roam and exploration. Dragon slayer count reached 7. Current level 21. So many places to explore
> 
> Got the Dawnbreaker sword.
> 
> ...



Ouch , sorry Faun ,my bad! She looks a lot like the companion when you finish Azura's star (Aranea Ienith) , hence the mixup. 

Funny thing is , just as I was about to give her the Star , a Dragon comes out of nowhere and starts attacking the shrine. She nearly got killed , but the dragon died in the end.


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 30, 2011)

1.2 patch, released on 28th, yet to get on Steam.

1.2 update - Bethesda Softworks Forums

... and get some new bugs 

Skyrim patch 1.2 has resistance-breaking bug.... And makes dragons fly backwards.

(PS: @GamerAnand I was on target about the release date  )


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2011)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Ouch , sorry Faun ,my bad! She looks a lot like the companion when you finish Azura's star (Aranea Ienith) , hence the mixup.
> 
> Funny thing is , just as I was about to give her the Star , a Dragon comes out of nowhere and starts attacking the shrine. She nearly got killed , but the dragon died in the end.



I'd say complete two quests and get the chain of lightening staff and the fire ball staff. One mission (High Gate Ruins) involves a temporary companion Anska (Firball staff and mask of Vokun). Other require finding something for Goddess Meridia (acquiring the item is a tough job, it's creepy as hell and then a boss fight, I nearly shat myself passing through an ominous looking room but nothing happened there) and then reinstating the light (Malkoran boss fight). Beware, the boss fights are quite hard. Unless you have a mage as companion, these will be much harder.

You can find Illia just past the Riften village in Darklight Tower. Beware of the Hagravens there but the reward is another good staff (Hag's rath) and a companion. I prefer giving all the staffs to my companion.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 30, 2011)

Hardly getting time to play this game. 

But, when ever I do get the time, I just spend time, free roaming


----------



## reddead (Nov 30, 2011)

was concentrating more on warrior skills till now but now i am into ABRA KA DABRA
increasing MAGIKA and using perks for magic skills only....
i am on level 16


Spoiler



just recovered 3 books which were stolen from winterhold college


I don't know why but i tend to click spoilers more


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Make sure you use the spoiler tags.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2011)

Nothing is spoiled, just the teasers.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4scP_2aHTbQ[/YOUTUBE]



Faun said:


> Nothing is spoiled, just the teasers.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2011)

Hint for the secrets of this door ? 
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6096/6430394091_94a9a86f73_z.jpg


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 1, 2011)

Arrggghhh! Faun, all those juicy screenshots of the game makes me want to play it right now.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2011)

^^It's like Fallout but on a epic scale.


Troll
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6431976879_e92ab2d3b4_z.jpg

Meanwhile, in Rivenwood
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/6431109339_05409ee31a_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7024/6431900343_84ece559dd_z.jpg


Dragon Bridge
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6431731531_2f0319a94e_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7007/6431541079_05f9361dd9_z.jpg

Illia
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7142/6431362553_e6e8570b76_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6056/6431331011_e21e739c8f_z.jpg

Centurion - 2nd encounter
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6106/6430994215_830587caf3_z.jpg

Creepy Falmers
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7169/6430946481_e97d0836ae_z.jpg

Talos
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7142/6430719177_3ff8c1b03d_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6240/6430581699_a2306f5d36_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6039/6430462327_a945511a3a_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> 1.2 patch, released on 28th, yet to get on Steam.
> 
> 1.2 update - Bethesda Softworks Forums
> 
> ...



Yes you were just after thanksgiving.
Lol at patch with new bug.


----------



## reddead (Dec 1, 2011)

whom to marry?
someone who has a great house and earns money??
any suggestions??

i already have house in whiterun..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 1, 2011)

^ *ahem* Some one who loves you


----------



## revolt (Dec 1, 2011)

I think i was expecting too much the visuals as far as i am concerned is downright outdated.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 1, 2011)

revolt said:


> I think i was expecting too much the visuals as far as i am concerned is downright outdated.



stop playing at 640x480


----------



## revolt (Dec 1, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> stop playing at 640x480


Nice joke.

Anyways does this game supports that resolution.It may fit better in that resolution.The textures look blurry.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ *ahem* Some one who loves you



 Nice one.


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 2, 2011)

Applied 1.2 Patch. Performance is somewhat reduced, but haven't experienced any issues. Reached Level 20 now. 
Pursuing Winterhold Mages College Quests. Have to find the Staff of Magnus.


Meanwhile some screen-shots. 
Gotta kill this dragon for bounty. 

*i40.tinypic.com/idddao.jpg

Damaged it's right wing, can't fly now.
*i44.tinypic.com/2d8qh50.jpg

Finishing Moves. 
*i39.tinypic.com/14tdub.jpg
*i39.tinypic.com/2h5vbsj.jpg
*i39.tinypic.com/s5bu5k.jpg


And a Book called 'The Lusty Argonian Maid' Vol. 2.
Evidently there is pr0n literature in this game. 
Gotta find other volumes of this now 
*i39.tinypic.com/c3ptj.jpg
*i43.tinypic.com/14t7vis.jpg
*i44.tinypic.com/ofufkk.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 2, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> And a Book called 'The Lusty Argonian Maid' Vol. 2.
> Evidently there is pr0n literature in this game.
> Gotta find other volumes of this now


*That is the only volume in this game
*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2011)

Check out a letter on Haelga's table in Riften if you are feeling pervy.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Check out a letter on Haelga's table in Riften if you are feeling pervy.



Did you notice the chains/shackles on the bed


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha the letter had similar stuff.


----------



## reddead (Dec 3, 2011)

Now thats depressing
*i.imgur.com/MXfmy.jpg

Behold the new Arch-mage 
*i.imgur.com/8eACP.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2011)

At level 28

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6447848147_e96a977a0f_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6447561213_419663a762_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7029/6447117397_3122f1da45_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/6448349475_9a11617cec_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7007/6448275549_1ceb1e6d22_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7007/6448129227_71a45f7cde_z.jpg

Staff of paralysis 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6447819557_d55896cd1e_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7174/6447697757_4d5069bb3c_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7158/6447708431_70360b32d8_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6447413673_0e3b4e4490_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6447370081_3af9de4013_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6447363933_16ae0dd18d_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6447377241_1699ac6f66_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6447391603_d86eb97268_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6446607265_11d0db65c6_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6446595413_9ffc7ae5a3_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7021/6446827501_927c95d190_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7163/6446925231_6f5e3c575d_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7024/6446905267_62348e431f_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6447112773_c37fb1d071_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7009/6447060953_f27716ce34_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6447314567_b96a27584e_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6446706169_f83b988139_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6446774345_7c91cefa06_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7165/6446669545_6bc20d5689_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7004/6446702655_94b4f12efc_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6446789089_02896a5d68_z.jpg


----------



## Soumik99 (Dec 5, 2011)

*skyrim is on pre-order on flipkart!!!!! And much cheaper than nextworld. *


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 5, 2011)

This should sum it up for the people who are still thinking about starting the game.

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (Video Game 2011) - IMDb


----------



## Alok (Dec 5, 2011)

^^game's review on movie database


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2011)

Another Vampire Cavern, shat my pants and streaked backwards upon reaching the lowest room.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6458679333_c3065e822c_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6458681927_77dbc50f78_z.jpg


What is it ? Dragon ? No, just a Dragon got stuck by head.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6458548007_939b971162_z.jpg

Too busy playing drums in the midst of hostiles
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6458498023_c10998ddc5_z.jpg

This guy died standing
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6458481045_e8c1288bfd_z.jpg

Don't get too close to the Dragon:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7169/6458730187_fc371f855c_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7165/6458720557_42cd512863_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6458709331_66c64e6853_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6458714925_595dc6c16c_z.jpg

Fus Ro Dah, can be useful on higher elevations:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7143/6458627039_6fff6f9666_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/6458629859_81dd205a3a_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6458632791_40cac1ac3b_z.jpg

Draugr Overlord braved the Dragon, until I gave the coup-de-grace:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6458601949_14e17c03b3_z.jpg


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7149/6458370877_d9fef6bf62_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6458752355_918023d374_z.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 5, 2011)

Mace of Molag Bal ??


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2011)

^^yes


----------



## masterkd (Dec 6, 2011)

can you guys post some character builds..not impressed with my one handed warrior character..thinking of trying some dual mage or battlemage!!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 6, 2011)

masterkd said:


> can you guys post some character builds..not impressed with my one handed warrior character..thinking of trying some dual mage or battlemage!!



You will get bored playing as strictly mage.

My style is SnS with some destruction and restoration magic and my trusty Sanguine staff.


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2011)

It's better to up your conjuration skills (get Frost Atronach). Destruction spells suck badly.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree , conjuration is the best way to assault a mob. Flame atronachs are your best friends early on. Of course, you can also grab some Reanimate spells. Try resurrecting a Saber tooth tiger and watch it tear everyone to pieces.

Btw , anyone know where I can get some Fire salts? I heard they are left behind by Flame Atronachs , but killing your own summoned Atronach doesn't give it


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Destruction is good for early level enemies after that not so much.

and storm and frost Atronach are awesome.


----------



## masterkd (Dec 8, 2011)

did some skill farming..now with 80 light armor, 80 block and 50 restoration i started to like my character again!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 8, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Destruction is good for early level enemies after that not so much.
> 
> and storm and frost Atronach are awesome.



Get Conjure Dremora spell from the college when you have Expert level skill.You will forget atronachs.I sit back and enjoy the show after conjuring a Dremora.


----------



## sameer.pur (Dec 8, 2011)

It looks like another patch is out. Did anyone tried the new patch?
I will only be able to test after coming back from work.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]sAM4fFypknM[/YOUTUBE]



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Get Conjure Dremora spell from the college when you have Expert level skill.You will forget atronachs.I sit back and enjoy the show after conjuring a Dremora.



I have the Sanguine staff for that till I get the spell tomb.


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Ran into a bug mentioned here in the Walking Nightmare quest.

Spoilerless-version: If you're going to take up this quest, make sure you don't have any followers/companions with you. Even if you don't, make sure to be in for a glitchy quest 

Although I should mention, it's the first bug that I've ever run into the game.

(also, applied the patch. No visible differences. Not that I had any problems with the previous patches anyway)


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the warning *coolpcguy*.


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 11, 2011)

M on level 9, Nord, Using Bow n Sword-Magic too much !
Have killed 4 dragons yet ! Doing side quests 

Game is so deep


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh noes, he's gonna kill someone
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6491809561_f2f7e8b7ca_z.jpg

My weapons are ready:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7160/6491789175_053d7cc855_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7165/6491786591_234de21808_z.jpg

Sanguine Rose can summon Daedra
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7014/6491782765_2662491983_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7158/6491720131_dd014948de_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6491663877_63a091dedf_z.jpg

Someone's knocking on the door:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7001/6491594475_73380c0d26_z.jpg

Daedra heart in The Companion's Camp (Whiterun):
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7169/6491508563_359d0f8766_z.jpg

Oh my !
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7163/6491358371_508dd32abd_z.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7001/6491337053_a263e4f9ee_z.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2011)

^Nice Screenies...r u using gameplay tracker??


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2011)

^no, thats a nuisance. Didn't work in 64 bit win 7.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 12, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^no, thats a nuisance. Didn't work in 64 bit win 7.



I m using it in my win 7 x64 for tracking games....only thing is I have to run it as admin.


----------



## nims11 (Dec 12, 2011)

Spoiler



*www.addfunny.com/funnypictures/skyrim/62/onlyinskyrim.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2011)

*www.whompcomic.com/comics/2011-11-14-Straight-As-An-Arrow-Into-The-Marrow.jpg


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 12, 2011)

^ ? 

EDIT: got it 
didnt see the spoiler in previous post


----------



## aparash (Dec 14, 2011)

Guys did anyone complete the cornered rat quest? Whenever I go to free esbern the dialogue just skips and the door wont open. Is there a secret way to get into his cell?.. Or does it have something to do with the deaf guy who keeps blabbering in the background...PLZ HELP!


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 18, 2011)

You guys saw those little foxes here and there.

If you follow them they will lead you to a undiscovered location or some dead NPC with some loot or even some treasure.

*SkyUI mod*
[YOUTUBE]WA1sLQ55FII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Dec 18, 2011)

hi fellas
posting  after 3 weeks
was busy in exams and Skyrim too  

here are my current stats:


Spoiler



Race:Redguard
Playing style:Weapon master and spellsword
Level:48


Spoiler



Enchantment:97
Smithing:93
Sneaking:92
Lockpicking:90
One-handed:76
Archery:74
Light armor:72
Speech:66
Restoration:62
Destruction:54
rest all below 50


Fav weapon:Ebony Bow
Fav shout:Elemental Fury
Shouts learned:14
Dragons killed/soul absorbed:34/32

Main quests done:6
Side quests done:8
miscellaneous activities:many 
Most gold carried:39563



I have 2 questions

1>Whom should i marry?
2>Why I cant absorb souls from novice dragons?


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2011)

nice info axes2t2 about the foxes, I just discovered a dungeon and got the disarm shout.



Piyush said:


> I have 2 questions
> 
> 1>Whom should i marry?



1> Aela The Huntress(whiterun) or Ysolda(whiterun) or Camilla Valerius(Riverwood)

I am at level 35.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 18, 2011)

@axes2t2
hey nice info buddy 
i'm at lvl 48 and still didnt know this stuff, thanks a lot

@faun
if there are only these 3 girls to marry, then i'll go for aela


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2011)

^^nope, I only like these 3


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Piyush said:


> @axes2t2
> hey nice info buddy
> i'm at lvl 48 and still didnt know this stuff, thanks a lot
> 
> ...



Well since you are playing on pc you can marry anyone via console


----------



## Piyush (Dec 18, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Well since you are playing on pc you can marry anyone via console



hehehe....
thats funny
but it will spoil the fun
I'm trying to complete this game without any cheats or mods of any sort

whom did you marry?


----------



## nims11 (Dec 19, 2011)

i went for aela. 
there are about 50 NPCs (both genders) whom you can marry.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2011)

btw reached 100 lvl in enchanting...dual enchantment is fun
now aiming for 100 lvl in smithing for dragonscale armor


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Piyush said:


> hehehe....
> thats funny
> but it will spoil the fun
> I'm trying to complete this game without any cheats or mods of any sort
> ...



I will marry Mjoll the Lioness but I still haven't found the amulet of Mara 

She is also my companion/follower 

Who have you recruited as follower ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I will marry Mjoll the Lioness but I still haven't found the amulet of Mara
> 
> She is also my companion/follower
> 
> Who have you recruited as follower ?



Erandur ( dark elf ) from Nightcaller temple


Spoiler



yea...I didnt take Skull of Corruption staff



smithing 100 achieved 

Dragon scale armor + Daedric weapons + Dual enchantments =GODLIKE


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Dec 19, 2011)

Btw, you can do same-sex marriages in this game


----------



## Piyush (Dec 19, 2011)

BTW just ran into an annoying bug
Quest:Revealing the unseen

We have to focus the lenses with our frost/flame spells
and the thing is not working 



Piyush said:


> BTW just ran into an annoying bug
> Quest:Revealing the unseen
> 
> We have to focus the lenses with our frost/flame spells
> and the thing is not working



ok the problem is fixed
youtube video helped


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2011)

^^it was easy, use frost and flame to line up rays.

I like Daighre from Left hand Mine outside Markarth. She's already married though and with a kid :/

*images.uesp.net/0/0b/SR-npc-Daighre.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like Hroki ,the Markath innkeepers daughter 

:3


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> I like Hroki ,the Markath innkeepers daughter
> 
> :3



I an see why


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2011)

i too searched for hroki and got to know the reasons 

anyways my bounty in Markath is going high because of side quest:Conspiracy of ....

any idea to reduce bounty?


----------



## AmpleNM (Dec 20, 2011)

Piyush said:


> i too searched for hroki and got to know the reasons
> 
> anyways my bounty in Markath is going high because of side quest:Conspiracy of ....
> 
> any idea to reduce bounty?


settle a deal with any guard


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2011)

*i.cubeupload.com/ZX5P7v.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2011)

so true

Skyrim slays Modern Warfare 3 for Christmas number one

I'm not surprised at the news
I'm thinking why are they comparing it with COD MW3


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2011)

lolol
i asked my follower to take a giant club which was lying on the ground hoping that i'll take from him afterwards(because i was not able to pick it up)

now the funny thing is the weapon (giant club) is not being shown in his inventory but he is using that as a weapon  
take a look
*i.imgur.com/IJdGM.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2011)

oh great
he is not dropping it either...he's a mage and wielding that super weapon...crap


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2011)

haha, thats fun. I think you cannot have that weapon.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2011)

no i cant have that weapon
thats not the only problem
my follower is using that weapon only no matter who he was( he was a mage actually :/ )


----------



## Neuron (Dec 23, 2011)

Entering Skyrim now!

Encountered a frost troll on my way to High Hrothgar.Wasted about 30 mins trying to kill it.Then I scooted.

EDIT:It was actually easy.I didn't knew i had a 'flame throw' ability.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2011)

To all Skyrim veterans:

Is there any equipment (not a potion) too boost enchantment ?



Neuron said:


> Entering Skyrim now!
> 
> Encountered a frost troll on my way to High Hrothgar.Wasted about 30 mins trying to kill it.Then I scooted.
> 
> EDIT:It was actually easy.I didn't knew i had a 'flame throw' ability.



hahha
BTW in the beginning, the best combination for attack is to equip a offensive spell in left hand (like flames/frostbite/sparks/etc..) and a weapon on the other.

just use the spell on the opponent and walk backward(just be careful that the area behind you is secure) 
this will make it easy to finish off the enemy


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Entering Skyrim now!
> 
> Encountered a frost troll on my way to High Hrothgar.Wasted about 30 mins trying to kill it.Then I scooted.
> 
> EDIT:It was actually easy.I didn't knew i had a 'flame throw' ability.



I fall backward and got the pilgrim in the line of sight. Later, she was dead


----------



## Neuron (Dec 23, 2011)

Piyush said:


> To all Skyrim veterans:
> 
> Is there any equipment (not a potion) too boost enchantment ?
> 
> ...



Yep.I think i should increase my magicka a tad bit eventhough i'm a warrior.But swords seem to be better against some enemies.



Faun said:


> I fall backward and got the pilgrim in the line of sight. Later, she was dead



Lol, i usually use my horse and Lydia as a bate,they don't seem to die luckily.

Meanwhile,in Skyrim.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/cPwRr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/STbjh.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2011)

the best way to get away from enemy's fire


----------



## Neuron (Dec 24, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/45xDg.jpg
Me sits back and waits for the loot.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2011)

Dragons are lot easier to defeat compared to other creatures like Trolls, frost bear, chaurus etc.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 24, 2011)

lol nice

anyways love the night sky
*imgur.com/yYnq5.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Faun said:


> Dragons are lot easier to defeat compared to other creatures like Trolls, frost bear, chaurus etc.



True...I rather be a giant born


----------



## Neuron (Dec 25, 2011)

Killing a dragon doesn't make me proud.

Perhaps the best method or exploit.They don't dare come where i stand.
*i.imgur.com/eV0l9.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Dec 25, 2011)

^^ try killing it with a dagger or hands


----------



## Neuron (Dec 26, 2011)

nims11 said:


> ^^ try killing it with a dagger or hands



The dragon or the troll?

*i.imgur.com/fdAaC.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Dec 26, 2011)

dragon, or giant if you are feeling brave.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 26, 2011)

nims11 said:


> dragon, or giant if you are feeling brave.



I get it.But i take whatever i said back.Encountered a frost dragon on my way to somewhere.It killed my horse and i just managed to kill it in the end.

*static.fjcdn.com/pictures/I_86d3d9_3034496.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 27, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/JQg3Q.gif


----------



## Neuron (Dec 27, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/urfTE.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 27, 2011)

On level 24. Doing stromclocks missions.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/urfTE.jpg



I guess you are playing a lot these days 

btw completed college of winterhold quests


----------



## Neuron (Dec 27, 2011)

Piyush said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I guess you are playing a lot these days



Of course.Don't have anything else to do these days. 

Reached level 29.Maxed out the smithing skill and made a complete dragon plate armor set.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/mhza8.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GfB1e.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am level 36 and still haven't found any glass armor yet


----------



## Piyush (Dec 27, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Of course.Don't have anything else to do these days.
> 
> Reached level 29.Maxed out the smithing skill and made a complete dragon plate armor set.
> 
> ...


wow cool man
I managed to max out smithing and enchanting at lvl 45 or something
and you did it late 20s/.....awesome!!!



axes2t2 said:


> I am level 36 and still haven't found any glass armor yet



make yourself a set
requires only 70 smithing
or there is another way


Spoiler



the old gray mane lady(in whiterun) who gives you the quest to find her son
do that quest
you have to go to a prison/fort where Thalmor have the authority
all of them are wearing Glass armor sets and have glass weapons too
some of the guys are wearing Elven glided armor too (better than plain elven armor)
and that quest is not that difficult 
its 6/10 on the scale of difficulty


----------



## Neuron (Dec 28, 2011)

Improving smithing is pretty easy actually.Just gather plenty of iron ingots and leather strips and keep making iron daggers.7-11 daggers advances you to the next level in smithing.And i'm a complete noob in enchanment.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2011)

I miss this game. Will resume after 2 weeks.


----------



## nims11 (Dec 28, 2011)

i am currently at lvl 42 with
100 archery
70-80 2-H, enchanting, sneaking and lockpicking

mouse battery ran out while fighting alduin (the boss of the game i suppose!)  tried defeating him with trackpad but with no luck, going to sleep.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 28, 2011)

nims11 said:


> mouse battery ran out while fighting alduin



That's an omen.

*i.imgur.com/P0RQ1.jpg
He has been lying there like that for about a week(in skyrim calendar).Some dragon killed him.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2011)

^^Give him a proper burial, Dovahkiin


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Piyush said:


> make yourself a set
> requires only 70 smithing
> or there is another way
> 
> ...



Already did that quest when around lvl 25 and the soldiers were only wearing Elven armor set.Collected them all ,enchanted them and sold them for a nice profit.



Neuron said:


> Improving smithing is pretty easy actually.Just gather plenty of iron ingots and leather strips and keep making iron daggers.7-11 daggers advances you to the next level in smithing.And i'm a complete noob in enchanment.



Enchantment is also the same.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Give him a proper burial, Dovahkiin



Tried everything from flames to electric bolt.The best i could do was push him into the river using the firebolt spell.



axes2t2 said:


> Enchantment is also the same.



Will learn it soon.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 28, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Already did that quest when around lvl 25 and the soldiers were only wearing Elven armor set.Collected them all ,enchanted them and sold them for a nice profit.



hmmm.....quite strange
that means it depends on players level too
so thats the reason i was getting Greater and Grand filled soul gems from Dwarven spiders and spheres

_BTW which standing stone ability are you guys using?_
I used :
Lovers stone (all skills grow 15% faster):upto level 35
Steed stone ( +100 capacity) :upto level 45
Lord stone (50% damage resistance -both spells and physical) :beyond 45


----------



## Neuron (Dec 29, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Encountered a frost dragon on my way to somewhere.It killed my horse and i just managed to kill it in the end.



No.It was an 'Ancient Dragon'.They are hard to kill.




Piyush said:


> _BTW which standing stone ability are you guys using?_
> I used :
> Lovers stone (all skills grow 15% faster):upto level 35
> Steed stone ( +100 capacity) :upto level 45
> Lord stone (50% damage resistance -both spells and physical) :beyond 45



Warrior stone.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 29, 2011)

Defeated alduin in level 17.  Now thinking about visiting morrowind and collecting the 6 remaining dragon priest masks. I have to say,despite the glitches this game is epic.

Btw for anyone interested there is a nice one handed weapon called dragonbane(20 more damage to dragons) in the sky haven temple along with a set of blades armour.  In case anyone missed it.


----------



## chris (Dec 30, 2011)

If i buy CD and register with steam, i will be able to install the game even if i lose the CD ? Price go down if i wait few months ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 31, 2011)

chris said:


> If i buy CD and register with steam, i will be able to install the game even if i lose the CD ? Price go down if i wait few months ?



only if it is provided with steam key


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 31, 2011)

On level 30. Completed StormClocks' missions. Thinking about wrapping this game up. Or placing this on a hold. To complete other good games like LA Noire, Batman AC, AC Revelations.


----------



## noob (Dec 31, 2011)

I am very much tempted to buy this game.... Is it really worth it ? + xbox controller for this game....how much is the replay value  ? from reviews it seems to be a massive game...anyone finished this game ? if yes, how many hours of gameplay ?

also, will this game run on my PC ? config in signature


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 31, 2011)

noob said:


> I am very much tempted to buy this game....* Is it really worth it *? + xbox controller for this game....how much is the replay value  ? from reviews it seems to be a massive game...anyone finished this game ? if yes, how many hours of gameplay ?
> 
> also, will this game run on my PC ? config in signature



was that even a question


----------



## noob (Dec 31, 2011)

what about the other questions i have asked


----------



## Faun (Dec 31, 2011)

Play it with KB + mouse, and the gameplay hour can exceed 200hours if you search and explore everything.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 31, 2011)

noob said:


> what about the other questions i have asked



The SkyUI mod is a must have if you are getting this game.

And Skyrim = 5x Fallout:New Vegas


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Dec 31, 2011)

Spent too much time in the beginning doing every little quest. Got bored after 70 odd hours.Still got half of main quest and civil war questline left, along with tons of smaller quests.


----------



## chris (Dec 31, 2011)

Piyush said:


> only if it is provided with steam key



Buy The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.

This include steam key ? Or i should wait for price to go down on steam ?


----------



## noob (Dec 31, 2011)

is this game on WINDOWS GAMES LIVE ?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 31, 2011)

chris said:


> Buy The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.
> 
> This include steam key ? Or i should wait for price to go down on steam ?


it should
though cant say anything for sure


noob said:


> is this game on WINDOWS GAMES LIVE ?



yes


----------



## noob (Jan 1, 2012)

From where can i get it cheap  ?? i want a WINDOWS LIVE GAMES version and not STEAM.
links please


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2012)

noob said:


> From where can i get it cheap  ?? i want a WINDOWS LIVE GAMES version and not STEAM.
> links please



You mean you want to buy it from other stores....not steam?
If so, Flipkart.com: The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim: Game: PC


----------



## noob (Jan 1, 2012)

it does not matters from where i buy... I dont want a STEAM game..i want a windows live game...

also i dont have gfx card..will this game run ? see config in my signature


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2012)

noob said:


> it does not matters from where i buy... I dont want a STEAM game..i want a windows live game...
> 
> also i dont have gfx card..will this game run ? see config in my signature



Why so much hate for Steam version?


----------



## noob (Jan 1, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Why so much hate for Steam version?



no hate as such....but i love those live achievements..i have few frnds on xbox live and its fun...i know  achievements are there in steam too...still i dont want a steam game.

BTW, will this game run on my system ? check my sig.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2012)

noob said:


> no hate as such....but i love those live achievements..i have few frnds on xbox live and its fun...i know  achievements are there in steam too...still i dont want a steam game.
> 
> BTW, will this game run on my system ? check my sig.



you have a quite beast of a system but still graphic card would have turned the tables
anyways with onboard HD 2000 you can play this game at 1024*768 on medium settings


----------



## noob (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks..will purchase it then..my 1st purchase of 2012


----------



## chris (Jan 1, 2012)

noob said:


> I dont want a STEAM game..i want a windows live game...



What is the difference ?  In steam, you don't need to keep CD. I hate putting CD every time i play a game.

I installed steam, then installed Free games provided by steam "Team Fortress 2", i love playing this FREE game on steam. I  want my games on steam, so i don't need to put CD every time or use a NOCD crack (i used it for GTA EFLC). I will only buy skyrim, if i can play with out putting CD each time.


----------



## noob (Jan 1, 2012)

chris said:


> What is the difference ?  In steam, you don't need to keep CD. I hate putting CD every time i play a game.
> 
> I installed steam, then installed Free games provided by steam "Team Fortress 2", i love playing this FREE game on steam. I  want my games on steam, so i don't need to put CD every time or use a NOCD crack (i used it for GTA EFLC). I will only buy skyrim, if i can play with out putting CD each time.



or you can simply create the image and mount it in virtual CD ROM drive


----------



## mrintech (Jan 1, 2012)

I am currently playing this game on my Laptop and it's awesome

I am planning to buy a New Powerful Desktop PC soon, so is it possible to export the Game/Saved Data to the New One?

Currently using the :ahem: copy of the game , but as soon as I get the New PC, I will be buying it.

Pls lemme know is it possible to import/export? 

Thanks


----------



## Piyush (Jan 1, 2012)

save files will work


----------



## mrintech (Jan 1, 2012)

Piyush said:


> save files will work



Thanks


----------



## nims11 (Jan 1, 2012)

^^ copy the skyrim save game folder at documents/my games to the new computer to continue.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 1, 2012)

nims11 said:


> ^^ copy the skyrim save game folder at documents/my games to the new computer to continue.



Yep! Hope this works: *forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2227239

Thanks


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IL5K09mqwZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jan 3, 2012)

My retarded friend playing skyrim asks "whaddaya mean I'm a dragon 'bone' ?"


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 3, 2012)

I finished the game today. I mean the main campaign. AWESOME!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 3, 2012)

Neuron said:


> My retarded friend playing skyrim asks "whaddaya mean I'm a dragon 'bone' ?"





comp@ddict said:


> I finished the game today. I mean the main campaign. AWESOME!


nice


Spoiler



That part of the game is stupid that we can only use the shout OHDAVLING after defeating Alduin


----------



## nims11 (Jan 4, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]IL5K09mqwZc[/YOUTUBE]



awesome!! thanks for sharing...


----------



## Neuron (Jan 4, 2012)

Skyrim, level 1000.
*i.imgur.com/LWCtB.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Jan 4, 2012)

lvl 1000?!?!?!


----------



## Neuron (Jan 4, 2012)

Piyush said:


> lvl 1000?!?!?!



I think i've made myself clear in the picture


----------



## Piyush (Jan 4, 2012)

Neuron said:


> I think i've made myself clear in the picture



 ok

btw some nice screenies

*i.imgur.com/tDDRe.jpg
*i.imgur.com/InpN6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ttBUN.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Jan 4, 2012)

Whoa!!!You can get married in Skyrim! *Here* is how.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ i married aela the huntress and then got divorced through a mod.


----------



## Neuron (Jan 6, 2012)

nims11 said:


> ^^ i married aela the huntress and then got divorced through a mod.



lol.I've found someone,but it seems like i have to bribe her to marry her.

Meanwhile,made a complete daedric armor set.Till now I 've been thinking dragon armor was the best.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/1PyKA.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2012)

Just started playing this yesterday ( playing as a Nord )- any idea about how long the entire gameplay can take with all main and side quests possible


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Skyrim = 5x New Vegas


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> Just started playing this yesterday ( playing as a Nord )- any idea about how long the entire gameplay can take with all main and side quests possible



you can play for 200 hours and still not get bored.

I hate time constraints so had to finish the game. I was done with the main quest in just 12 hours.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> Just started playing this yesterday ( playing as a Nord )- any idea about how long the entire gameplay can take with all main and side quests possible



I'm familiar with the way you like to play rpg games(esp the ones by Bethesda) , it will take you 250-300 hrs


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Skyrim = 5x New Vegas





comp@ddict said:


> you can play for 200 hours and still not get bored.
> 
> I hate time constraints so had to finish the game. I was done with the main quest in just 12 hours.





Piyush said:


> I'm familiar with the way you like to play rpg games(esp the ones by Bethesda) , it will take you 250-300 hrs



thanks guys - I will explore each and every place and interact with every character possible


----------



## noob (Jan 7, 2012)

Killed Gerdur  and entire Skyrim turned up against me xD

playing Skyrim like GTA LOL


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2012)

noob said:


> Killed Gerdur  and entire Skyrim turned up against me xD
> 
> playing Skyrim like GTA LOL



oh stop please 
thats not the way it meant to be played



topgear said:


> thanks guys - I will explore each and every place and interact with every character possible



ok 300+ hrs it is


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> thanks guys - I will explore each and every place and interact with every character possible



I second Piyush here. If you would like to explore every aspect of the game 300+ hour for sure.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 7, 2012)

And kiss your social life goodbye


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2012)

Guys I know this is quite old news but still sharing.
Skyrim was the best selling game of 2011 beating all other games and breaking record after 8 years.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok.... for playing 300+ hours it will take around 5-6 months for sure


----------



## noob (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like i am the first to say that SKYRIM MAPS SUCKS....i find it hard to find locations and from functionality point of view MAP is not helping much....

OR 
I am missing something here... I see that on top we get markets + N W E S directions as we move...but still i dont get it how to use it. Any help ?

Also there is a spell/magic i have seen in YouTube vidoes which shows path when you cast it. where can i get it ?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2012)

noob said:


> Also there is a spell/magic i have seen in YouTube vidoes which shows path when you cast it. where can i get it ?


almost every general trader or court mage has it


----------



## Neuron (Jan 8, 2012)

The clairvoyance spell.It wasn't as helpful as i thought it would be.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 8, 2012)

Neuron said:


> The clairvoyance spell.It wasn't as helpful as i thought it would be.



you know what 
I read "GOAL" as "GOLD" in that spell description
and that was the only reason I bought it
and after using that spell....I was like "hein!!!"


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2012)

Got Wabbajack 

So I use on one of the Guards and the Guard explodes into gold coins.

Wabbajack (Skyrim) - The Elder Scrolls Wiki


----------



## Neuron (Jan 8, 2012)

Piyush said:


> you know what
> I read "GOAL" as "GOLD" in that spell description
> and that was the only reason I bought it
> and after using that spell....I was like "hein!!!"



lol.I found the spell to be very derpy.It used to point to walls and all.



Faun said:


> Got Wabbajack
> 
> So I use on one of the Guards and the Guard explodes into gold coins.
> 
> Wabbajack (Skyrim) - The Elder Scrolls Wiki



Don't sell it.You might need it later.


----------



## nims11 (Jan 8, 2012)

i sold my wabbajack long time ago


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Don't sell it.You might need it later.



I have all the unique weapons/armor/apparel safely stashed in Sleeping Giant Inn.


----------



## noob (Jan 8, 2012)

Piyush said:


> almost every general trader or court mage has it



haan but what is the name ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 8, 2012)

Clairvoyance.It's useless.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 8, 2012)

noob said:


> Looks like i am the first to say that SKYRIM MAPS SUCKS....i find it hard to find locations and from functionality point of view MAP is not helping much....
> 
> OR
> I am missing something here... I see that on top we get markets + N W E S directions as we move...but still i dont get it how to use it. Any help ?
> ...



Agree.
MODS are not helpful either
Even with road mod,remove clouds etc


----------



## Neuron (Jan 8, 2012)

nims11 said:


> i sold my wabbajack long time ago



You missed a small side quest because of that.Doesn't really matter.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> Ok.... for playing 300+ hours it will take around 5-6 months for sure



Depends on how many hours you give this game at daily basis.


----------



## gundappaswami (Jan 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2fxVeAVl2I8[/YOUTUBE] Sheogorath early days


----------



## Piyush (Jan 11, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/x08jI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/STZ67.jpg

watcha lookin' at fool....
*i.imgur.com/3c4Zs.jpg


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tlC6Z0iRoOA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2012)

*2.media.dorkly.cvcdn.com/76/92/c9672cf51431693f1106504bcca553bf.jpg


----------



## noob (Jan 16, 2012)

i am on level 14. These days i am playing side quests and exploring skyrim. Learning skills and pick pocketing same persons at night


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 17, 2012)

Resumed this game today. I feel like I played this game ages ago. Should again get use to environment. Or, probably I should never have paused this 

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Board Express


----------



## noob (Jan 17, 2012)

62 people you can marry in Skyrim  ?? Holy cow...how many you guys got ? i am on level 18 now,..wanna marry Hroki  She is gorgeous


----------



## ferris (Jan 17, 2012)

As a person who is just interested in some casual gaming for a few hours a week would you recommend skyrim to me?

Most articles I read talked about how much there is to do in this game, since I do not have that much time, is it still worth it or not?


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 17, 2012)

ferris said:


> As a person who is just interested in some casual gaming for a few hours a week would you recommend skyrim to me?
> 
> Most articles I read talked about how much there is to do in this game, since I do not have that much time, is it still worth it or not?



If you play Skyrim from top to bottom for only a few hours a week it will last you the whole year.

OR you can just concentrate on the main story.


----------



## noob (Jan 18, 2012)

ferris said:


> As a person who is just interested in some casual gaming for a few hours a week would you recommend skyrim to me?
> 
> Most articles I read talked about how much there is to do in this game, since I do not have that much time, is it still worth it or not?



this is my 1st RPG ..i am loving it...give it a try.



axes2t2 said:


> If you play Skyrim from top to bottom for only a few hours a week it will last you the whole year.
> 
> OR you can just concentrate on the main story.



yes..I am playing it this way...let us see how many months it take  Loving it.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 18, 2012)

noob said:


> yes..I am playing it this way...let us see how many months it take  Loving it.


just remember not to rush things


----------



## Desmond (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi all,

I am at level 14. I need to decide whether to join the Legion or the Stormcloaks. I actually want to choose neither since I don't follow either ideologies. Is it possible to choose both?


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am at level 14. I need to decide whether to join the Legion or the Stormcloaks. I actually want to choose neither since I don't follow either ideologies. Is it possible to choose both?



you cant choose both

Stormclocks are 



Spoiler



racist,unorganized, insane and their win over Imperials will help THALMORS....who are the greatest threat to Skyrim



Imperials are 



Spoiler



too dumb and have stupid laws....they rose up against Talos worshipers which was BAD imo



Guess what....I'm on lvl 56 and havent joined any of them


----------



## DDIF (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome game, so addictive. Long time since The Witcher that I am so obsessed with a game.
My girlfriend is angry that I spend so much time on PC, lol


----------



## Faun (Jan 21, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> My girlfriend is angry that I spend so much time on PC, lol



Pamela Handerson ?


----------



## DDIF (Jan 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> Pamela Handerson ?


Nope lol
But whenever she ask me what were you doing, my answer is "I was playing Elder Scrolls."


----------



## noob (Jan 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> Pamela Handerson ?



EPIC ha ha


----------



## RahulB (Jan 23, 2012)

Level 42... Maxed out my destruction spell tree.... God this game is huge... Playing in bits and pieces... I find clairvoyance spell very useful, ( Pure Mage ) I wonder why people dislike it... The map is indeed useless, pretty that's it.. I use the clear mod, along with SkyUI... Loving this game.... w00t!


----------



## DDIF (Jan 23, 2012)

RahulB said:


> Level 42... Maxed out my destruction spell tree.... God this game is huge... Playing in bits and pieces... I find clairvoyance spell very useful, ( Pure Mage ) I wonder why people dislike it... The map is indeed useless, pretty that's it.. I use the clear mod, along with SkyUI... Loving this game.... w00t!



Agree totally, wouldn't have found so many places if not for that spell. Finished the main storyline and just mostly kept the concentration on Smithing and One Handed Weapons.


----------



## noob (Jan 27, 2012)

How do i make the dead ones fight for me in a combat ?
Also can i have more than 1 companion with me ?



ManiDhillon said:


> Agree totally, wouldn't have found so many places if not for that spell. Finished the main storyline and just mostly kept the concentration on Smithing and One Handed Weapons.



Finished main story  ? How much time it took ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2012)

Use the undead scrolls or learn the art of conjuration of undead (from books or from a trainer in College of Winterhold or someplace like this)

You cannot have more than one 1 humanoid companion. You can buy a dog as follower along with an already existing humanoid companion.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 27, 2012)

noob said:


> Finished main story  ? How much time it took ?



I think more than 70 Hours, if you play honestly. Great game but abrupt ending.
But overall the game is awesome, so much you can do, really close to reality.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 28, 2012)

Edited


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 28, 2012)

^^ Spoiler tags please


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2012)

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6058/6422307975_e213dfff76_b.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 4, 2012)

Will be resuming this game tonight. I don't even remember where I left it off


----------



## Alok (Feb 9, 2012)

Bethesda reveals Skyrim dragon mounts, house-building, Kinect shouts, and more! | VentureBeat


----------



## sarthak (Feb 9, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Bethesda reveals Skyrim dragon mounts, house-building, Kinect shouts, and more! | VentureBeat



Skyrim game jam 2011. Thats a lot of cool stuff but its all experimental.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 9, 2012)

That would be awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2012)

Does that mean you can ride a dragon ?? I am talking about dragon mount.


----------



## Alok (Feb 10, 2012)

^^yeah but seems it is a paid dlc... But surely it worth money.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 10, 2012)

Btw , did anyone here download the HD texture pack that Bethesda released with the creation kit? Some users have actually reported improved frame rates.


----------



## chris (Feb 10, 2012)

I wanted it, but it need 1 GB graphics card, my only got 512 MB. Anyone know my card in signature work with HD texture pack ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2012)

Damn the HT pack is huge. I mean 3+ GB they really have improved the graphics for pc version.

As for dragon mount. Damn what would it be like to explore the map through sky and on dragon's back. Its hilarious.


----------



## chris (Feb 11, 2012)

I am doing "The Way of the Voice", when i reach High Hrothgar, he asked me to show "Unrelenting Force", but i can't do because it says Dragon Shout 0. Where can i get it ? After killing dragon with others i done it 2 times... Not sure i used it up or drop it some place.  What i do now ?


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 11, 2012)

chris said:


> I am doing "The Way of the Voice", when i reach High Hrothgar, he asked me to show "Unrelenting Force", but i can't do because it says Dragon Shout 0. Where can i get it ? After killing dragon with others i done it 2 times... Not sure i used it up or drop it some place.  What i do now ?



Go in to the shouts menu...select unrelenting force and shout at one of the greybeards.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 11, 2012)

chris said:


> I am doing "The Way of the Voice", when i reach High Hrothgar, he asked me to show "Unrelenting Force", but i can't do because it says Dragon Shout 0. Where can i get it ? After killing dragon with others i done it 2 times... Not sure i used it up or drop it some place.  What i do now ?



IIRC you dont even require a dragon soul to learn this shout from Graybeards (correct me if I'm wrong)

PS: Dragon mount would be cool thing to add


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

Any idea when the updated version of skyrim(fixed with all bugs) will be avail for less than 1200.rs?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 28, 2012)

I highly doubt they would lower the price that soon. Bethesda doesn't slash prices for the Indian markets like other publishers. Sad really , there's a fortune to be made here


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2012)

^^Thats bad...wont be allowed to get a game costing 2k


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd like to personally do a "FUS RO DAH" at Bethesda's Market Advisors


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 28, 2012)

I want a mod which replaces Fus roh dah with aaaccchooo


----------



## chris (Feb 28, 2012)

I got bored after playing like 1 or 2 week. Same happened with minecraft.  Not sure this is because i enabled console commands (skyrim), plenty of items (minecraft). I play a lot of Team Fortress 2 (free game).


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2012)

^^Yes, because using the console commands took away the motivation of getting new armor and weapons. It would have not been any more a challenge then.



Tachyon1986 said:


> I highly doubt they would lower the price that soon. Bethesda doesn't slash prices for the Indian markets like other publishers. Sad really , there's a fortune to be made here



I got Fallout 3 GOTY for $10 gifted to me via steam.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2012)

who said headshots are not possible in mythical rpg games?
*i.imgur.com/wjojW.jpg

wheeeee......
*i.imgur.com/x9v3O.jpg

perfect night to do some warewolf stuff
*i.imgur.com/05vgk.jpg

on the top of the world
*i.imgur.com/i1shX.jpg


----------



## Neuron (Feb 28, 2012)

^ So you know how to take a few screenshots,am I supposed to be impressed?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2012)

Neuron said:


> ^ So you know how to take a few screenshots,am I supposed to be impressed?



nah ... I was just getting bored


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2012)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3191360_460s.jpg


----------



## chris (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice cartoon. I am playing in "tgm".


----------



## Desmond (Mar 9, 2012)

Faun said:


> *d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3191360_460s.jpg



Open console, select the Draugr and type "kill"


----------



## abhidev (Mar 11, 2012)

At level 15...have become half vampire...and as soon as the guards see me...they are ready to kill me...how do get the cure...the guy who was gonna cure me is himself trying to kill me...any idea...or is it the part of the game?


----------



## Neuron (Mar 11, 2012)

abhidev said:


> At level 15...have become half vampire...and as soon as the guards see me...they are ready to kill me...how do get the cure...the guy who was gonna cure me is himself trying to kill me...any idea...or is it the part of the game?



Skyrim:Vampirism - UESPWiki


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 11, 2012)

abhidev said:


> At level 15...have become half vampire...and as soon as the guards see me...they are ready to kill me...how do get the cure...the guy who was gonna cure me is himself trying to kill me...any idea...or is it the part of the game?



You feed on a sleeping npc first.That will bring your vampirism down.When in that state quickly speak to that guy who gives you the quest for the cure.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 12, 2012)

npc??


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 12, 2012)

abhidev said:


> npc??




Non-playable character. A term used to refer to other characters that you interact with. Since you can't control them, they're called Non-Playable Characters (NPC).


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Open console, select the Draugr and type "kill"


is it cheat code?



abhidev said:


> npc??



u don't know NPC...read gamefaq.
u will find NPC in all the games


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2012)

Completed this game few days back clocked 100 hours. Nice game indeed.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 12, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Non-playable character. A term used to refer to other characters that you interact with. Since you can't control them, they're called Non-Playable Characters (NPC).



ohh..thanx...also how can i rapidly increase my level any trick??

Also has anybody got a Daedra armor or Dragon armor...man they are the best armors in skyrim.


----------



## chris (Mar 12, 2012)

You can level up or get any Armour using console commands

Skyrim cheats and console commands

But doing this will lose the fun ?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 12, 2012)

chris said:


> You can level up or get any Armour using console commands
> 
> Skyrim cheats and console commands
> 
> But doing this will lose the fun ?



yea i know the cheats n all...but i don't use cheats unless it becomes impossible for me to defeat a boss or pass a level. thanx anyways.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2012)

abhidev said:


> ohh..thanx...also how can i rapidly increase my level any trick??
> 
> Also has anybody got a Daedra armor or Dragon armor...man they are the best armors in skyrim.



if you referring the trick as "non cheating method"
then level up your smithing ,enchanting and alchemy since these can be leveled up so easily ( i leveled up my smithing and enchanting to 100 when my level was around 30s)

go in a cave full of ores
mine
smelt
craft
enchant sell (this increase your speech)

*PS:There is a spell Transmute which transforms your iron ores into silver ores and silver ores into gold (present in your inventory)
get this spell tome (it was in a cave north west of dragonsearch)*

so mine iron ores
transmute( this increase your alteration level )
smelt gold ignots
make jewelery( increases smithing rapidly)
enchant it ( increases enchanting skill rapidly)
sell (increases speech skill)


----------



## abhidev (Mar 12, 2012)

Piyush said:


> if you referring the trick as "non cheating method"
> then level up your smithing ,enchanting and alchemy since these can be leveled up so easily ( i leveled up my smithing and enchanting to 100 when my level was around 30s)
> 
> go in a cave full of ores
> ...



thanx for the tips man....also I can't instruct my companion to smith for me right?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 12, 2012)

abhidev said:


> thanx for the tips man....also I can't instruct my companion to smith for me right?



well i didnt try
but you can ask the companion to pick locks


----------



## reddead (Mar 12, 2012)

abhidev said:


> thanx for the tips man....also I can't instruct my companion to smith for me right?



AFAIK, nope


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2012)

Your companions will only fight with you. They won't do anything for you apart from that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 13, 2012)

abhidev said:


> thanx for the tips man....also I can't instruct my companion to smith for me right?



Long press E while looking at the companion.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 13, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Long press E while looking at the companion.



and then ??

Also i bought a horse...and i lost it somewhere


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Your companions will only fight with you. They won't do anything for you apart from that.



They can.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Your companions will only fight with you. They won't do anything for you apart from that.





Faun said:


> They can.


like lockpicking, picking up objects, etc



abhidev said:


> Also i bought a horse...and i lost it somewhere


just fast travel to any stable
if your horse is alive, you can find it there


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 13, 2012)

abhidev said:


> and then ??
> 
> Also i bought a horse...and i lost it somewhere



Then you go into command mode like *pick up this object *etc.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 13, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Then you go into command mode like *pick up this object *etc.



oh that i know...


----------



## Desmond (Mar 15, 2012)

Resumed playing today...killed my first Dwemer Centurion Master. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't know about you guys but I dont feel like playing this game anymore
maybe i rushed things
maybe i played it wrong way


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Don't know about you guys but I dont feel like playing this game anymore
> maybe i rushed things
> maybe i played it wrong way



Reasons ?? What happened you are finding it boring, monotonous or what ?? I thought you liked this game as its a great exploration game.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Don't know about you guys but I dont feel like playing this game anymore
> maybe i rushed things
> maybe i played it wrong way



Try travelling by foot instead of fast travelling. You might find it interesting. Also, discover new places.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 16, 2012)

any of you completed this game 100% (all missions,side-missions,unlocks,achievements,exploration etc)?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Reasons ?? What happened you are finding it boring, monotonous or what ?? I thought you liked this game as its a great exploration game.


may be I rushed up things
not the quests and story....but I guess I did a lot of exploration
as they say "Excess of anything is bad"


DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Try travelling by foot instead of fast travelling. You might find it interesting. Also, discover new places.



trust me bro......I always liked exploration
so I did walk all the way everywhere
i didnt even buy a horse until Frost

So....may be I should give it a try after a month or so


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2012)

Gimme some orsum mods peeps. Well, please.


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2012)

Piyush said:


> may be I rushed up things
> not the quests and story....but I guess I did a lot of exploration
> as they say "Excess of anything is bad"



Maybe because you married early


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2012)

Faun said:


> Maybe because you married early





In the real world. Once you marry, your adventuring days are over.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 18, 2012)

Guys, I'm having no footstep sounds, no environmental sounds in Skyrim. Is there any fix for this? I can't goddarn hear the dragon roar! And I've set it to 44.1kHz 16-bit.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I'm having no footstep sounds, no environmental sounds in Skyrim. Is there any fix for this? I can't goddarn hear the dragon roar! And I've set it to 44.1kHz 16-bit.



elder scrolls 5 Skyrim no sound help - pc | Shoryuken


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 20, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I'm having no footstep sounds, no environmental sounds in Skyrim. Is there any fix for this? I can't goddarn hear the dragon roar! And I've set it to 44.1kHz 16-bit.



Help? The above link's solution didn't wurk. Please halp!


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 20, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Help? The above link's solution didn't wurk. Please halp!



Another tip you could try is to go to Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Sound > Communications Tab then select the “Do Nothing”


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

How much Space will Skyrim Eat up .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 24, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> How much Space will Skyrim Eat up .



'Bout 6 gigs.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> 'Bout 6 gigs.



WOW only 6 gigs?
Are there any additional Patches
I heard theres a huge patch of 5 gigs


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> WOW only 6 gigs?
> Are there any additional Patches
> I heard theres a huge patch of 5 gigs



is it a patch or whole new game?


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> is it a patch or whole new game?



I dont know i saw in A books DVD skyrim 5 gb patch :/.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> I dont know i saw in A books DVD skyrim 5 gb patch :/.


The official HD Texture pack is around 3GB. Even if you club it with the rest of the smaller patches, it shouldn't touch 5GB. Unless, you're talking about the random Skyrim Nexus mods, which could probably have variable sizes.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok so overall skyrim is 6 gb not more than that right?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 24, 2012)

less than that....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 24, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Ok so overall skyrim is 6 gb not more than that right?



dont take it seriously bro but you ask questions more than you play games


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

Piyush said:


> dont take it seriously bro but you ask questions more than you play games



yea .Because right now my GPU is ****,slow.In fallout,As i move i sometimes see plants appear and disappear


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 24, 2012)

well 5450 isnt bad gpu i guess...why its doing so.
lower your resolution and details..


----------



## theserpent (Mar 24, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> well 5450 isnt bad gpu i guess...why its doing so.
> lower your resolution and details..



Well the gpu isnt made for gaming .Its just 5-10% faster than Intel HD


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2012)

That sound thing people. I'm not getting any environmental sounds..... no fix at all?


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 9, 2012)

Goosebumps listening to this. 

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSLPH9d-jsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 13, 2012)

Skyrim gets official kinect support 


> Bethesda has announced Kinect support for its RPG, Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. The Kinect update is slated to roll out this month and will feature more than 200 voice commands, including, yes, even the dragon shouts. Fus Ro Dah just got real.
> 
> Players will fully be able to control the game with their voice, such as hotkey equipping, issue follower commands, accessing menus, and even saving and loading game files. Kinect support will also add new functionality including special map functions, additional hotkey options and the ability to sort inventory items by name, weight and value. Why isn’t this a normal mouse-supported feature is beyond us.
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

Just voice support and everyone call it awesome ??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Just voice support and everyone call it awesome ??



Yeah, "Fus Ro Dah!"-in' the shyt outta them Draugrs is awesome.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 13, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yeah, "Fus Ro Dah!"-in' the shyt outta them Draugrs is awesome.


Thats for true !


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> That sound thing people. I'm not getting any environmental sounds..... no fix at all?



You still face this problem ??


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2012)

@nvidiageek check option of loud equilization option under enhancement tab ( speaker properties.)

I started skyrim , killed first dragon and got "Thane". Lydia is companion now.
I'm having a problem that when i active side quests given by npc's the indicator doesn't show for path like it does with main quest. Do i have to do it manually??


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> @
> I started skyrim , killed first dragon and got "Thane". Lydia is companion now.
> I'm having a problem that when i active side quests given by npc's the indicator doesn't show for path like it does with main quest. *Do i have to do it manually??*



yes.....


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2012)

One more thing, whenever i steal a horse and left it somewhere , it disappear often. If i buy a horse , will it also do disappear like this?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 17, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> One more thing, whenever i steal a horse and left it somewhere , it disappear often. If i buy a horse , will it also do disappear like this?



just fast travel to any stable(or any location) and you can find your horse there IFF horse is alive


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> You still face this problem ??



Err... no.


----------



## noob (Apr 18, 2012)

Finished..epic game...done with all main quests and side quests...


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2012)

Are those book have importance or just for lore?? Should i read/collect those?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

noob said:


> Finished..epic game...done with all main quests and side quests...



Time ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Are those book have importance or just for lore?? Should i read/collect those?



Some are worth reading for the stories while some give your skills a little boost.


----------



## Alok (Apr 19, 2012)

hey guys ! i'm having some problems.

1- i want to buy horse but it is not in stable,  a horse i stolen had died. can't i get anoter?

2- i used a spell named "clyvorence" and now magica is not regenerating like it previously used to. whats wrong?

3- i somhow got infected by vampire blood, it provides me some skills but playing weird with health and stamina. is there any cure?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> hey guys ! i'm having some problems.
> 
> 1- i want to buy horse but it is not in stable,  a horse i stolen had died. can't i get another?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1630303-post539.html
and you can buy another horse from any stable for 1000 coins


Kola2842 said:


> 2- i used a spell named "clyvorence" and now magica is not regenerating like it previously used to. whats wrong?


may be you were wearing some magicka regen apparels / items previously


Kola2842 said:


> 3- i somehow got infected by vampire blood, it provides me some skills but playing weird with health and stamina. is there any cure?


open powers-->active effect-->vampirism / vampire blood
you can see what + or - effects its having
and you can cure it too but I don wanna spoil it for you


----------



## mrintech (Apr 20, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> hey guys ! i'm having some problems.
> 
> 1- i want to buy horse but it is not in stable,  a horse i stolen had died. can't i get anoter?
> 
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

Well may be vampirism is conflicting with your magica.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well may be vampirism is conflicting with your magica.



Yes, true. Likely, health generation will get affected too.


----------



## Alok (Apr 20, 2012)

^yes , now i'm fully familiar to vampirism, found cure but still didn't applied coz its fun currently. Sucking blood , sneaking, sleeping all day and improving skills.

Done many quest , killed 6 dragons so far(a frost one also). 
Enjoying the beautiful world.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Cure yourself before you become a vampire. Or you would have to make a hard choice after that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 21, 2012)

Since most dragons are fire I chose to cure it straight away.


----------



## noob (Apr 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Time ??



dont know.playing it on weekends only..i think its above 300+ hours..


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 21, 2012)

The time played is shown on your save game profile.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah see the time of your last save and tell us.


----------



## Alok (Apr 21, 2012)

cured vampirism, coz I need fire resistance.
baught my first house in whiterun, and my first sleep was nightmere. (done friends like these).

can I make Lydia live in home while i'm away?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

If you can marry her then yes.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> can I make Lydia live in home while i'm away?



if you ask her to stop following you , she will go to your house
same with every housecarl


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 21, 2012)

I read on some forums that Lydia crashes your wedding.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I read on some forums that Lydia crashes your wedding.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I read on some forums that Lydia crashes your wedding.



Why ? Your wive thinks you are having an affair.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I read on some forums that Lydia crashes your wedding.


double timing your wife is a bad idea


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2012)

reinstalled the game in hope of finishing it this time from last save
redguard lvl 54
no civil war quest started
met Paarthurnax
thieves guilds mission complete
dark brotherhood started
and n number of side quests done


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2012)

I just applied CBBE mod.


----------



## Alok (Apr 23, 2012)

Now i'm a Lyncanthrope.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I read on some forums that Lydia crashes your wedding.



Not Lydia alive....but her corpse it seems. Now, that's freaky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Found this on GameFAQs forum:



Spoiler



Back when I was a wee little level 16, I was walking up a mountain when Lydia suddenly dissapeared. Of course, this happens constantly because I like to leap rocks and jump up hills. 3 quests later she still didn't appear, but I was so wrapped in a group's storyline I didn't notice.

Fast forward to level 30, my favorite NPC so far asks if I'm interested in marriage. I say yes, head to Riften for the temple of mara, and wait till 11am for the wedding to start. This is where it gets weird. The bride walks in with two friends, who both tell me to "Leave. Now.", then Lydia's corpse spawns in the doorway. The three investigate the corpse, then I get a "Attend the Wedding: Failed" message.



So, Lydia's corpse keeps crashing my wedding. - The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Message Board for Xbox 360 - GameFAQs

How freaky is that?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2012)

Really really freaky I must say. Better keep her alive then.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

Sneak level 100. Thank you Sir. Esbern...lol.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

My sneak skill is on 66.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> My sneak skill is on 66.



You can exploit the game for increasing sneak to 100. No cheat codes or console commands.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

My sneak in 95...all just by doing Thief guild missions....and sneaking up on Giants (they die in 2-3 hits this way ).



Faun said:


> Sneak level 100. Thank you Sir. Esbern...lol.



What's Esbern's role?


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What's Esbern's role?



You can sneak up on him, just lik egiants. And he is invincible, just don't hit consecutively. Keep some seconds interval before you next fist landing. 

Countless sneak damage -> sneak skill upgrade -> Level up too


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 25, 2012)

If that's how anyone wants to play then he/she is better off using cheats/trainers.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

Faun said:


> You can sneak up on him, just lik egiants. And he is invincible, just don't hit consecutively. Keep some seconds interval before you next fist landing.
> 
> Countless sneak damage -> sneak skill upgrade -> Level up too



Cool


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't fight with fists. Anyway my favorite skills are already 90+ so will increase this skill in future level ups.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

I need to increase skills in Smithing, but I find it too much to craft daggers one by one...care to help?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I need to increase skills in Smithing, but I find it too much to craft daggers one by one...care to help?




*So the method I'm about to tell you will increase Smithing, Alteration, enchanting(if you are interested) and  speech .
*
First of all you need to find the spell tome of *TRANSMUTE*.
LOCATION:Find this spell in Halted Stream Camp, located northwest of Whitewatch Tower.This area is controlled by bandits, both outside and inside the cave.The place has lots of mammoths tusks too.

After getting and learning the spell, start mining the iron mines as they are most commonly found.

*ALTERATION*-->start transmuting each iron ore to silver ore and silver ore to gold ore.You just need to use the spell....thats all, the game will automatically convert each ore in the bag.The spell uses decent magika....so wear some appropriate armor and accessories and have the magika boosting Stone ability.

*SMITHING*-->smelt all the gold ores you have and then start making jewelery.Making jewelery is the fastest way to increase smithing.

*ENCHANTING*-->Enchanting jewelery is the fastest way to increase the respective skill.

*SPEECH*-->Sell them for loads of money


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

Piyush said:


> *So the method I'm about to tell you will increase Smithing, Alteration, enchanting(if you are interested) and  speech .
> *
> First of all you need to find the spell tome of *TRANSMUTE*.
> LOCATION:Find this spell in Halted Stream Camp, located northwest of Whitewatch Tower.This area is controlled by bandits, both outside and inside the cave.The place has lots of mammoths tusks too.
> ...



Nice...will try today.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> If that's how anyone wants to play then he/she is better off using cheats/trainers.



or punch mudcrabs then, but I'd feel guilty of killing so many


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 26, 2012)

You know that insect kind of thing around Falmer camps.I hated facing them on early levels.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> You know that insect kind of thing around Falmer camps.I hated facing them on early levels.



Its a Chaurus, I dispatch them with my Fine Ebony Bow.


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> You know that insect kind of thing around Falmer camps.I hated facing them on early levels.



Yeah, Falmer and Chaurus are kind of formidable in lower level. ANd I was fool enough to explore the underground caves.


----------



## Faun (Apr 29, 2012)

He didn't say anything and later turned hostile. I wonder what he was thinking before.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7051/7122455941_998b745197_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8165/6976414500_edf9295103_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7196/7122496733_7e2ab52b74_z.jpg


----------



## Alok (May 2, 2012)

Skyrim Dawnguard coming to X360 this Summer, coming to both PS3 and PC at a later date | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## mrintech (May 2, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Skyrim Dawnguard coming to X360 this Summer, coming to both PS3 and PC at a later date | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming



it will be paid?


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

mrintech said:


> it will be paid?



If it comes from BETHSDA then most probably yes.


----------



## vickybat (May 2, 2012)

Completed main quest and currently have 14 shouts. Got married to *mjoll the lioness* after purchasing house at whiterun (breezehome). I sided with the stormcloaks and have completed their side missions as well.

Honestly this is my first RPG ( leaving mass effect series aside) and i'm completely addicted to it. Never thought rpg's are so much fun.


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

^^ Yeah they are very fun. Play DA Series & Fallout series after this one.


----------



## Piyush (May 10, 2012)

If Skyrim was on Gameboy 

*i.imgur.com/BnTDt.gif


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

^^  i always preferred playing pokemon games on the PC than playing on my R.I.P gameboy.


----------



## vickybat (May 12, 2012)

Completely addicted to skyrim and the following ost:

[YOUTUBE]qo3VAltxlr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2012)

^^ How many in game hours yet ??


----------



## vickybat (May 12, 2012)

^^ Completed the main quests long back. Now retrieving all the words from word walls and defeating dragon priests. They leave behind a mask and there are 8 priests in total with 8 masks which are:

vokun , volsung , nakhrin , otar the mad , krosis, hevnoraak ,rahgot & morokei. I have defeated everyone except morokei. 

The longest game i've ever played yet. Its now close to a month. 

Retrieving all masks and placing them on a dragon altar gives a 9th mask called kohnarik. I now have 20 dragon shouts ( obtained all) but a few additional words remaining.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Retrieving all masks and placing them on a dragon altar gives a 9th mask called kohnarik.



didnt know this !
thanks


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Completed the main quests long back. Now retrieving all the words from word walls and defeating dragon priests. They leave behind a mask and there are 8 priests in total with 8 masks which are:
> 
> vokun , volsung , nakhrin , otar the mad , krosis, hevnoraak ,rahgot & morokei. I have defeated everyone except morokei.
> 
> ...



Most of the RPGs from bethsda are really long. I had played Fallout 3 for 200+ hrs and nowadays playing Fallout New Vegas for 80+ hrs and I am guessing its a long way to go.


----------



## vickybat (May 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Most of the RPGs from bethsda are really long. I had played Fallout 3 for 200+ hrs and nowadays playing Fallout New Vegas for 80+ hrs and I am guessing its a long way to go.



After completeing main quest, no. of hrs i have logged in is around 51hrs and 50 minutes and still a long long way to go.

Currently have to defeat the last dragon priest morokei and in order to enter his realm, have to complete the college of winterhold quests coz an artifact is needed to unlock the door leading to morokei in labyrnithian. Its a darn long game but very addictive and fun.

No wonder it has got amazing reviews and universal critical acclaim. What's your progress on this one mate??


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2012)

vickybat said:


> After completeing main quest, no. of hrs i have logged in is around 51hrs and 50 minutes and still a long long way to go.
> 
> Currently have to defeat the last dragon priest morokei and in order to enter his realm, have to complete the college of winterhold quests coz an artifact is needed to unlock the door leading to morokei in labyrnithian. Its a darn long game but very addictive and fun.
> 
> No wonder it has got amazing reviews and universal critical acclaim. What's your progress on this one mate??


WHOA!!!
there's still much to do...
well I'm on 56lvl but havent completed the main story
heck, I've not even touched the civil war path...
was just doing side missions and tasks
what should I do?


----------



## vickybat (May 12, 2012)

Piyush said:


> WHOA!!!
> there's still much to do...
> well I'm on 56lvl but havent completed the main story
> heck, I've not even touched the civil war path...
> ...



Well it depends on your playing preference. In skyrim, you can postpone the main quest indefinitely and do the side quests. But after completing the main quest , you get a satisfactory feeling and doing side quests after that becomes easier. 

You get the option to side with the imperials or stormcloaks i.e general tulius or ulfric stormcloak. I had sided with ulfric and completed the entire civil war quest. Its interesting either way so depends on your choice.

Go with the main quest first and then do side quests.


----------



## gameranand (May 13, 2012)

vickybat said:


> After completeing main quest, no. of hrs i have logged in is around 51hrs and 50 minutes and still a long long way to go.
> 
> Currently have to defeat the last dragon priest morokei and in order to enter his realm, have to complete the college of winterhold quests coz an artifact is needed to unlock the door leading to morokei in labyrnithian. Its a darn long game but very addictive and fun.
> 
> No wonder it has got amazing reviews and universal critical acclaim. What's your progress on this one mate??



Haven't played the game properly yet. Once I started played for like 2 hrs and then stopped. Will start it again after F NV for sure.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

Started skyrim its really good.
Is unrealing force  fus roh dah? cause he screams only FUS


----------



## mrintech (May 15, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Started skyrim its really good.
> Is unrealing force  fus roh dah? cause he screams only FUS



You have to go to Greybeards at High Horthagar for learning RO and DAH


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

mrintech said:


> You have to go to Greybeards at High Horthagar for learning RO and DAH



Ohk.Ill do that.How much does a property cost in whiterun?


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Ohk.Ill do that.How much does a property cost in whiterun?



5K-6K I think. Not a problem if you craft jewellery and sell.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

^Okay.I dint get any side missions.Now im on way to talk to greybeards really confusing way.Found they city.Now have to find them


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2012)

Its a long way to the top. Make sure you are well stocked on health potions. You will encounter Frost Trolls on the way there.


----------



## theserpent (May 15, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its a long way to the top. Make sure you are well stocked on health potions. You will encounter Frost Trolls on the way there.



Yeah the forest troll killed me.And lydia is with me


----------



## axes2t2 (May 15, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Yeah the forest troll killed me.*And lydia is with me *



What is your level and at what level did you 'recruit' Lydia ?


----------



## LKV5649 (May 15, 2012)

You see that constant tip on loading screens about how trolls are susceptible to fire? Well, its true. SO, just wield fire in one hand and a one handed weapon in the other. Keep spraying him with fire when he runs at you and just as he reaches you, strafe back. Once out of Mana, repeat strafing, but with constant hit and runs with your one handed. Lydia will keep barraging him with arrows or stupidly attacking him without any protection X_X

And you're done!  Then its a straight road to High Hrothgar. No more enemies after the troll.


----------



## toad_frog09 (May 16, 2012)

Or you can just run past him...  0.o


----------



## Psychosocial (May 16, 2012)

toad_frog09 said:


> Or you can just run past him...  0.o



Thats what i did! At lower levels with less cash or skills, its a smarter choice to run and save your potions. Lydia is kind of useless anyway (except for muling your stuff around).


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2012)

I encountered frost troll at high level , he got down in seconds.

I usually do every side mission i find , pausing the main quest.


----------



## vickybat (May 16, 2012)

Psychosocial said:


> Thats what i did! At lower levels with less cash or skills, its a smarter choice to run and save your potions. Lydia is kind of useless anyway (except for muling your stuff around).



Marry mjoll the lioness after completing the GRIMSEVER quest and use her as a follower. She's invincible and far more consistent in arse kicking than lydia.

Aela the huntress is also great but not invincible as mjoll.


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> I encountered frost troll at high level , he got down in seconds.
> 
> I usually do every side mission i find , pausing the main quest.



Mind you that this game has endless side quests. Maybe marked one would be finite.


----------



## Alok (May 16, 2012)

^ thats why i said, "i do side quests , i find"


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

Well as i said i dint do side quests at all :/.
I got lydia after i killed my first dragon at whiterun.I.e Level 3
Now im in the end of level 5.And have taken lydia for fight support.
After talking to greybeards.Is there any side missions to do?
Dont wana rush the game



Kola2842 said:


> ^ thats why i said, "i do side quests , i find"



I really dint find side quests.
BTW are scrolls one time use?


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2012)

^^ Talk to people you'll get side quests.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Well as i said i dint do side quests at all :/.
> I got lydia after i killed my first dragon at whiterun.I.e Level 3
> Now im in the end of level 5.*And have taken lydia for fight support.*


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


>


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Well as i said i dint do side quests at all :/.
> I got lydia after i killed my first dragon at whiterun.I.e Level 3
> Now im in the end of level 5.And have taken lydia for fight support.
> After talking to greybeards.Is there any side missions to do?
> *Dont wana rush the game*


YOU ARE RUSHING THE GAME
 i was level 5 before even reaching the Riverside village, level 8 when I killed my first dragon
You are doing it way fast dude 



serpent16 said:


> I really dint find side quests.
> BTW are scrolls one time use?



for side missions talk to every person you see
and dont just "click on" without reading the content
scrolls are for one time use


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

Piyush said:


> YOU ARE RUSHING THE GAME
> i was level 5 before even reaching the Riverside village, level 8 when I killed my first dragon
> You are doing it way fast dude
> 
> ...



Yeah i agree im rushing.I thought side quests just appear


----------



## axes2t2 (May 16, 2012)

Also read books...some books give you quest while books like the *The Lusty Argonian Maid* will increase your one handed by 10.


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

Okay stopped the greybeards mission for a while.The troll cant be killed.Now,I have to help that orphan kid.And kill his orphan teacher


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Also read books...some books give you quest while books like the *The Lusty Argonian Maid* will increase your one handed by 10.





BTW finally able to make the game working with *CBBE +  AP + EVoHydra + new female faces *_at the same time_ 



serpent16 said:


> Okay stopped the greybeards mission for a while.The troll cant be killed.Now,I have to help that orphan kid.And kill his orphan teacher



after killing the care taker at orphanage, make sure you have a good tight sleep


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

Piyush said:


> BTW finally able to make the game working with CBBE +  AP + EVoHydra + new female faces _at the same time_
> 
> 
> 
> after killing the care taker at orphanage, make sure you have a good tight sleep



Hmm why?
Went ahead.Killed the bandit leader.Dam the reward was just 100 coins .

i guess it was a mistake to take lydia with me.She killed the horse i was ridding


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Hmm why?


to start new quest


> i guess it was a mistake to take lydia with me.She killed the horse i was ridding


that was just a bug most probably


----------



## gameranand (May 16, 2012)

@ serpent
don't rush the game. This game has potential of 400+ hrs so don't convert that to 40 hrs. Talk to people, listen to them, feel like you a part of their community. Enjoy RPG to its fullest.


----------



## vickybat (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Okay stopped the greybeards mission for a while.The troll cant be killed.Now,I have to help that orphan kid.And kill his orphan teacher



You don't have to kill the troll to get past it. Since your level s low initially, killing forest trolls is a real pain in the arse. I suggest you to use " battle cry" on the troll and run past it. It won't follow you and after you discover high wrothgar, you can fast travel anytime time. I did the same initially and later came back strong to whup that troll's arse.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2012)

^^I did the hit and run method to kill the troll. Set up the pilgrim as the bait


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

Paused Main quests.
Now doing theif guild missions.
I just have 2 lockpicks left  and the mission in which you have to burn bee hives.Need many lockpicks?
Any other way to get lockpicks


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Paused Main quests.
> Now doing theif guild missions.
> I just have 2 lockpicks left  and the mission in which you have to burn bee hives.Need many lockpicks?
> Any other way to get lockpicks



lol you always amaze me !! 
anyways lockpicks can be bought from general traders
or you can buy them in stock from Thieves guild trader


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

^^ Well,So i have to go back to riften and Buy  ? 

Amaze you why?


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Well,So i have to go back to riften and Buy  ?
> 
> Amaze you why?



well dont take it personally but you always come up with unique experiences
like your lockpicks stock getting empty 
and what level btw?


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

^^ In level 7 now.Will go to kill snow trolls after i finish thief guild


----------



## vickybat (May 18, 2012)

I am a werewolf now.  Completed the companions quest and now my follower is AELA the huntress. 

Werewolves are pretty powerful. Killing giants is a piece of cake being werewolf. One claw attack sends the giant flying and two to three claw swipes takes care of him. Forest trolls are even easier. They finally get to see the bigger beast.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

^ How?


----------



## Piyush (May 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ How?



meet the Companions in Whiterun and do their quests


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Well,So i have to go back to riften and Buy  ?
> 
> Amaze you why?



I would never ever run out of lockpicks at all. For e.g I have like 250+ bobbypins in Fallout NV & even 3.


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2012)

Fallout NV dont mention that game 
Skyrim is million times better


----------



## gameranand (May 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Fallout NV dont mention that game
> Skyrim is million times better



NO. Not likely I like both games and both have different themes. You can't really compare them.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls Online
[YOUTUBE]I6m9-Dret0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (May 21, 2012)

^ heard about it , may be it break the monopoly of WOW.


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ heard about it , may be it break the monopoly of WOW.



I'll be glad if it does.


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it
will prefer it against Survarium tbh


----------



## vickybat (May 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wr-buV4tYOA[/YOUTUBE]

Amazing cover. I've become a huge fan of her.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 25, 2012)

vickybat said:


> [YOUTUBE]wr-buV4tYOA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Amazing cover. I've become a huge fan of her.



Too late for the party!??!


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2012)

perfect time to solve beast issues
*i.imgur.com/PSPp0.jpg

arrow in the ?
*i.imgur.com/GtMSO.jpg


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

^^ Nice one.


----------



## Desmond (May 25, 2012)

Is there any penalty that I will have to endure if I become a werewolf? I've suspended the companions quests because I am not sure.


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is there any penalty that I will have to endure if I become a werewolf? I've suspended the companions quests because I am not sure.



one penalty I know is you cant get "well rested bonus" after sleeping in your house


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

If someone sees you while changing then they'll become hostile.

Silver weapons would cause serious damage to you.


----------



## Alok (May 25, 2012)

werewolves are better than vampire imo. don't have any flaws and u will get massive strength.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2012)

Better than Vampires for sure but I would prefer to be a human.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 25, 2012)

werewolves or vampires - both ok

Khajiit are the best.


----------



## mrintech (May 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Khajiit are the best.



[YOUTUBE]js1H73QjXOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 1, 2012)

Resuming Skyrim after a gap of almost 4 months....

Wow....
Discovered lots of awesome mods in the meanwhile

Heres all the mods i use

*i.imgur.com/pthRO.jpg



UFO is just brilliant


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

New Skyrim Dawnguard...more into Vampirism...looks awesome!!!!

[YOUTUBE]oZqXKZOS2jQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2012)

*Skyrim – Hungry for Horseback Combat? – GameNTrain*


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

woah....nice!!!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally started this game a few days back. Now lvl 14. Currently doing the Winterhold college missions.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2012)

Dawnguard details

Dawnguard will give you a new dragon shout, a magical mount and “your own armoured troll” | PC Gamer


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 12, 2012)

*Enderal - The Shards of Order *​


> From the team behind Nehrim - At Fate's Edge, comes Enderal - The Shards of Order - a total conversion mod for Skyrim, set a couple of years after the events of Nehrim. The team, volunteers from the dedicated modding community SureAI, aims to continue the tradition of the intensive and complex storytelling introduced in Nehrim. This basically means that, what they do here is fantasy for adults, it is dirty and immersive, and there are no fairies!
> 
> There has not been set any official release date for the mod, but by the scope of the project, I reckon it might take some time.



Screenies:

*i.imgur.com/FmZQJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6xCmJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eCFgW.jpg


Haven't tried out any of the other mods from this team, but this sure does looks promising.


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 13, 2012)

will my laptop (Asus K53SM-SX010D) be able to run Skyrim in medium or high settings?

specs:
2nd gen i5
2.5GHz
4GB RAM
nvidia geforce GT630M graphics card with 2GB dedicated memory.


----------



## Alok (Jun 13, 2012)

^ it will work fine.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 13, 2012)

runs fine in my z570 with i3 & GT520 in medium @ ~25-29fps


----------



## theserpent (Jun 13, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> will my laptop (Asus K53SM-SX010D) be able to run Skyrim in medium or high settings?
> 
> specs:
> 2nd gen i5
> ...



Yes you can play with low/medium setting on 1024x800 maybe


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks a lot guys!  getting it tomorrow.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 13, 2012)

^^ not sure if its worth playing on a laptop. pc's rulez!

but go ahead anyways, THE GAME'S WORTH IT


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 15, 2012)

^^ why not worth playing on a laptop??


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2012)

^ Just get it . He is joking.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 15, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ Just get it . He is joking.



Yup  a its good game to get


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 15, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^ Just get it . He is joking.



yes yes i am getting it. was just curious!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 15, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> will my laptop (Asus K53SM-SX010D) be able to run Skyrim in medium or high settings?
> 
> specs:
> 2nd gen i5
> ...



i have same laptop (2011 model with gt540m), & i run skyrim & BF3 at medium/high at 1366x768 (native resolution).
just make sure you set the Power4GEar to 'High performance' or 'Entertainment mode' 
these two modes allow the CPU to over clock (turbo mode) itself for more power


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 15, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> ^^ not sure if its worth playing on a laptop. pc's rulez!
> 
> but go ahead anyways, THE GAME'S WORTH IT





suyash24seven said:


> ^^ why not worth playing on a laptop??





Kola2842 said:


> ^ Just get it . He is joking.



sorry guys i was joking. i guess iam not funny in the digital world.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Jun 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Unofficial Skyrim Patch yet ?


----------



## masterkd (Jun 16, 2012)

Don't know if already posted..sorry if re-post!!

Loved this one so much that couldn't resist!!

[YOUTUBE]cAnQQcIncq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2012)

Asus Laptops you mentioned would run the game fine. My friend has K53SV-521D and game runs fine on his laptop at med settings although with minor shutters.


----------



## Alok (Jun 17, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Asus Laptops you mentioned would run the game fine. My friend has K53SV-521D and game runs fine on his laptop at med settings although with minor shutters.



*stutters 

Btw started it again , this time as Khanjiit.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2012)

@ OT @ Kola
Yeah mobile typing sucks specially small qwerty. Damn I miss my N8.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 22, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Bt4Tf.jpg


----------



## warfreak (Jun 27, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised to find that my old 8600GT can still run this game on 1366x768 and Medium/Low settings.(Considering the fact that most of the games between 2009-2012 are unplayable)

Outdoors I get a playable 30-32 FPS and  Indoors about 35-55 FPS depending on the level of detail while in highly detailed towns like Whiterun and Markath I get around 25 FPS.

Bethesda should be commended for making such a detailed yet optimized game.


I will certainly upgrade my pc to play this beauty in its full glory with the awesome mods and all.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2012)

*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4607479_460s.jpg


----------



## Alok (Jun 27, 2012)

^  there is a man (or a cat) on this forum who 'll surely like this. (axes 2t2 or t2t)


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey friends,I started playing Skyrim a week ago and I'm totally hooked. Just loving it. So now the thing is that my brother also wants to play and there is no option to make a new profile. I googled my problem but didn't get a definite answer.
So is there any way that my brother can also play alongside me?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2012)

Just go to New game in title screen. And play the game with the new character and when saving the game, just make sure that you are not overwriting your own character's save files. I think you can play as many characters as you like and can save as many saves as you like.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thats why Khajiit are the best.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 30, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Just go to New game in title screen. And play the game with the new character and when saving the game, just make sure that you are not overwriting your own character's save files. I think you can play as many characters as you like and can save as many saves as you like.



What about auto save? Do I have to turn it off? Will it overwrite previous saves if it is on?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 30, 2012)

Autosaves in Skyrim are saved as individual files. Unlike some games which will have only slot for autosave file.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyrim's autosave is good.


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 30, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Autosaves in Skyrim are saved as individual files. Unlike some games which will have only slot for autosave file.





axes2t2 said:


> Skyrim's autosave is good.




My brother started a new game and when he stopped playing after an hour all the save slotes are showing only his character. My saved games are gone


----------



## Faun (Jun 30, 2012)

^^autosaves are limited. Select the manual saves if you had any.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyrim - Dawnguard: $15 to $20 for 15 to 20 Hours of Gaming


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 1, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> My brother started a new game and when he stopped playing after an hour all the save slotes are showing only his character. My saved games are gone



check out skyrim nexus...
 i think there is a mod for profiles


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys,while playing the main quest I came across 'Cornered Rat' quest to find Esbern & encountered the gate not opening bug. Did some search and opened the door using a console command. Now I escorted him to Riverwood and when we Reach the basement with  Delphine she saus 'lets hear what Esbern has to say" and then Esbern is just standing there without saying anything and so the game is not progressing. Please help guys. I'm playing on PC.


----------



## sarthak (Jul 6, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Hey guys,while playing the main quest I came across 'Cornered Rat' quest to find Esbern & encountered the gate not opening bug. Did some search and opened the door using a console command. Now I escorted him to Riverwood and when we Reach the basement with  Delphine she saus 'lets hear what Esbern has to say" and then Esbern is just standing there without saying anything and so the game is not progressing. Please help guys. I'm playing on PC.



Esbern voice fix


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 6, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Esbern voice fix



 wonder why such a critical bug isnt fixed 

even after almost 6 patches



sarthak said:


> Esbern voice fix



 wonder why such a critical bug isnt fixed by bethesda

even after almost 6 patches


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 6, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Esbern voice fix



Thanx,will try and report back.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 6, 2012)

It will work.

I used the same fix.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2012)

*images.4chan.org/vg/src/1341952917132.jpg


----------



## thejunglegod (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, it was never ever fixed in any of the patches and to think that Esbern is part of the main storyline. When i played it as early as the 12th of November, there was no Esbern fix and I had to just skip Esbern's parts. Sad to see that Bethesda would remain inactive and silent on all of this. There should have been a fix in one of the official patches, Period.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2012)

I actually noclipped to Esbern's hideout and showed him some mage skills, Then reloaded the save. And then the basterd did the quick talking.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 11, 2012)

It worked for me after I made a few changes to some file. I don't remember which.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 11, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Esbern voice fix





axes2t2 said:


> It will work.
> 
> I used the same fix.



The fix worked   Thank you so much.


----------



## Alok (Jul 11, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> *images.4chan.org/vg/src/1341952917132.jpg


now i should create a female character


----------



## jsimms (Jul 12, 2012)

Why does it seem like the interest level over Skyrim has already gone down and quite significantly at that.  I think that the length of the gameplay itself, though one that would benefit those who are heavy gamers, isn't to be marveled about.

Just have to go with games that provide feedback more so that you could get to it and enjoy better.


----------



## jaysatish (Jul 12, 2012)

Absolutely love Skyrim! Haven't quite found the time to complete it yet, but FUS RO DAH!


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey guys,this is a bug I stumbled upon while Playing skyrim. In the Mission 'Scoundrel's Folly',my first task is to 'Speak With Mercer Frey' of Thieves Guild. The problem is after doing that the objective does not becomes complete and so I don't get the next step of the mission. Any help would be appreciated. Also recorded a video of the same.

Skyrim Speak With Mercer Frey Bug.avi- YouTube


----------



## mrintech (Jul 14, 2012)

^^^

Speak to Tonilia and get the Thieves Guild Armor first


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 15, 2012)

mrintech said:


> ^^^
> 
> Speak to Tonilia and get the Thieves Guild Armor first



I have it 

Hey guys,,nothing???  
I also tried console command *setobjectivecompleted <questid> <stage> <1>*

It completes the objective 'Speak To Mercer Frey' but does not initiates next objective,so I'm stuck nonetheless.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Reload from a earlier point ?


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 15, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Reload from a earlier point ?



Done that too,nothing happening.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Your game version ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 15, 2012)

ENB 3.0   

The visuals are mind blowing!


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 15, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ENB 3.0
> 
> The visuals are mind blowing!



Always put the link you milk drinker.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 15, 2012)

Its so amazing, i forgot to drink the milk. 

ENB Next Generation at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 16, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Your game version ?



Patch 1.6

Hey guys,yet another bug. While playing quest *Tending The Flames*,on the objective *Attend King Olaf's Burning*,I go to the courtyard,everyone is gathered there and Viramo comes and stands besides me and that is it,he does not go to burn the effigy


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 19, 2012)

TOO MANY GLITCHES!!!
some work in windowed mode.
but stil...... its a beauty.
cheat spoiler


Spoiler



type this- " coc qasmoke"
it goes into a test room, take, create, mend, read, improve whatever you want.
 to return to skyrim- " coc whiterun"
save before you go into the room!!!


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 19, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Its so amazing, i forgot to drink the milk.
> 
> ENB Next Generation at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community



Got it already, the visuals were so appealing, but my 9500gt doesn't compliment it one bit.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 20, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> Got it already, the visuals were so appealing, but my 9500gt doesn't compliment it one bit.



dude are those screenshots real!!!????
mine's  a 9400gt, i play at 800x600 but with ULTRA details , all of em.
nothing great to brag about,


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 20, 2012)

^lol, you need 2k community textures and whole lot of texture packs to ensure its beauty.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 21, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^lol, you need 2k community textures and whole lot of texture packs to ensure its beauty.



I have 1.8 GB of skyrim mods. I am just waiting for my 7850 HD and then i am going to start doing the same thing as DET. 

It requires more than just mods though, you need to know your way around the in game camera and some photography skills too.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 27, 2012)

So guys,I've clocked about 110 hrs and have completed the 4 main storylines.Alduin's,Dark Brotherhood's,Thievs Guild and war b/w Imperials and Stormcloaks. So what to do now?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> So guys,I've clocked about 110 hrs and have completed the 4 main storylines.Alduin's,Dark Brotherhood's,Thievs Guild and war b/w Imperials and Stormcloaks. So what to do now?



Read game-faq for more details


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 27, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> So guys,I've clocked about 110 hrs and have completed the 4 main storylines.Alduin's,Dark Brotherhood's,Thievs Guild and war b/w Imperials and Stormcloaks. So what to do now?



Do side quests. Visit every city, every dungeon and clear em all out. Do all the daedric quests. Finish the companions missions. download mods to make the game more difficult with stronger dragons and start slaying.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 27, 2012)

ram22693 said:


> Do side quests. Visit every city, every dungeon and clear em all out. Do all the daedric quests. Finish the companions missions. download mods to make the game more difficult with stronger dragons and start slaying.



Yeah I've been doing all that and will keep doing it.  I was enquiring to know if I've left any major storyline. Now going to collect all Shouts. Fus Ro Dah


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Yeah I've been doing all that and will keep doing it.  I was enquiring to know if I've left any major storyline. Now going to collect all Shouts. Fus Ro Dah



download the DLC Dawnguard


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 27, 2012)

^ Xbox exclusive for now.


----------



## lovedonator (Jul 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> download the DLC Dawnguard



Waiting for launch on PC


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ Xbox exclusive for now.





lovedonator said:


> Waiting for launch on PC



oh sorry


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 29, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Waiting for launch on PC



Only 20 hours of play, that.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 31, 2012)

*WOW!*

[YOUTUBE]4ct1668FUKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Waiting for launch on PC



coming this week.


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 1, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> coming this week.



Yaayyyyyyy


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2012)

@ Nvidia
Thats really nice. Thanks for share.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]icG4HlumKm8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 5, 2012)

Dawnguard is Out for PC Right Now - IGN


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 8, 2012)

this game actually reminds of runescape
its good or bad dunno.....


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 8, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> [YOUTUBE]icG4HlumKm8[/YOUTUBE]



Seen this one, but not the best of the "How it should have ended" series.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## RON28 (Aug 12, 2012)

sorry guys, i got this game and this is the first kind of game i have seen. mostly i played fps and sports game. can someone tell me how to play this game? i mean hows is the storyline and does it have alternate endings depending our decisions taken? how long is this game compared to crysis or crysis 2?


----------



## lovedonator (Aug 13, 2012)

RON28 said:


> sorry guys, i got this game and this is the first kind of game i have seen. mostly i played fps and sports game. can someone tell me how to play this game? i mean hows is the storyline and does it have alternate endings depending our decisions taken? how long is this game compared to crysis or crysis 2?



There are several storyline woven into one in Skyrim and each one of them involves many quests and then there are several short side quests. The outcome differs according to the sides you take in each storyline and the way you accomplish tasks(although the difference in outcomes is not as much as other RPGs). As for the Gameplay time,Crysis' game play time is around 6-8 hours and if you play Skyrim thoroughly you can play it for 150+ hours easily. I've clocked about 210 hours as of now. And when you finish everything learn about adding mods and keep playing. So go play. Fus Ro Dah!


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2012)

^^^thanks a lot  learning this game, i must say awesome game  im getting addicted towards RPG games now


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 15, 2012)

guys, i am playing dawnguard , and i am a little bit confused about it, what will happen after i end all quests of dawnguard if i choose to become a vampire lord? , shall i remain a vampire with day weaknesses or after completing dlc quests i'll turn in to a normal guy just like before???

and what are the advantages of becoming a vampire and becoming a dawnguard warrior?  and whats this werewolf concept i have just read in a forum post.. though i couldn't find the details...
Please explain , thank you..


----------



## Alok (Aug 16, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> guys, i am playing dawnguard , and i am a little bit confused about it, what will happen after i end all quests of dawnguard if i choose to become a vampire lord? , shall i remain a vampire with day weaknesses or after completing dlc quests i'll turn in to a normal guy just like before???
> 
> and what are the advantages of becoming a vampire and becoming a dawnguard warrior?  and whats this werewolf concept i have just read in a forum post.. though i couldn't find the details...
> Please explain , thank you..



Vampirism (Skyrim) - The Elder Scrolls Wiki

Skyrim: How To Cure Vampirism | GameFront


Lycanthropy (Skyrim) - The Elder Scrolls Wiki


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## digitaltab (Aug 16, 2012)

I have read the links provided, and watched that video above this post, but now the question is: If a turn into a vampire lord OR i become full vampire after four days, is there anyway to turn myself again into normal  NORD form (i am playing as nord)???
and do tell that whether following will work or not: 
I turn into a vampire lord, then i complete quests to become a werewolf, then i find a cure to lycanthropy.. and i'll return back to normal...

will this work???

EDIT: ok, one more question, how to lower the day weakness effects of vampire lord?????  my VL starts crying like a baby in daylight, and it appears to me he's gonna die.. strange deadly warnings like blood boils in sun, hunger in sun shown on screen...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2012)

Once you are a Vampire then to cure that you'll have to become werewolf. However you can't get normal after becoming a werewolf IIRC.


----------



## Alok (Aug 16, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> and do tell that whether following will work or not:
> I turn into a vampire lord, then i complete quests to become a werewolf, then i find a cure to lycanthropy.. and i'll return back to normal...
> 
> will this work???



yes this will work.

But not if you are fully vampire , because then your anti-descease power is 100%


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks alok and gameranand, but please answer this one also, how to lower the day weakness effects of vampire lord????? my VL starts crying like a baby in daylight, and it appears to me he's gonna die.. strange deadly warnings like blood boils in sun, hunger in sun shown on screen...

I read in a few posts in various forums that there are some guard stones or whatever, which can make a VL almost immune to sun's weakness effects..
but i can't find the detail.
Plz help..


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

*You know you have taken Skyrim mods too far when...*

*wawawia.com/posts/CA9/3698S.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

O boy a car in a game of old age is really too far.

O boy a car in a game of old age is really too far.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 20, 2012)

Piyush said:


> *You know you have taken Skyrim mods too far when...*
> 
> *wawawia.com/posts/CA9/3698S.jpg





gameranand said:


> O boy a car in a game of old age is really too far.



Look closely
Spiderman driving it


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Now thats what we call it extrimum.


----------



## darkv0id (Aug 25, 2012)

Guys I've thought of playing Skyrim, so just a small query.

A lot of people online seem to to be complaining about the various bugs and glitches regarding the sound (static, no sound etc.). Most have recommended changing the audio format to 2 channel, 16 bit, 44100 Hz for fixing these issues.
Just wanted to know know if these issues have been fixed by updates 9 or 10 (or Dawnguard) or if this is the only known fix.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 25, 2012)

Most issues have been fixed.


----------



## darkv0id (Aug 27, 2012)

Just starting out with Skyrim. Thinking of going with a Nord warrior (just to go with the setting- I also like to be in the thick of things). But I wouldn't like to reduce the combat to Diablo-styled mindless button-mashing. 

So, in your experience, which melee combat style would prove to be most fun and satisfying (and involving tactics): 1 handed+shield, 2 handed, or dual wielding?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2012)

darkv0id said:


> So, in your experience, which melee combat style would prove to be most fun and satisfying (and involving tactics): 1 handed+shield, 2 handed, or dual wielding?



I liked Dual wielding the most coz of double damage and fast too
but you cant block at all in this stance


----------



## darkv0id (Aug 28, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I liked Dual wielding the most coz of double damage and fast too
> but you cant block at all in this stance



Thanks!
So I get you mean that dual wielding is the most fun and tactical in nature?

Can anyone share their experience with 1h+shield or with 2h?

Please note that I am not necessarily looking for the "best" build, just want to know of the style you guys loved the most


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2012)

darkv0id said:


> Thanks!
> So I get you mean that dual wielding is the most fun and tactical in nature?
> 
> Can anyone share their experience with 1h+shield or with 2h?
> ...



well you may want to try these too...

Spell + sword--> one hand carrying sword and with one hand casting spell

2H sword--> although the most powerful, its the most slow too. This cant be used effectively when there are enemies surrounding you.

Sword + shield-->I find it the most tactical stance in combat.You get to block every incoming attack, be it sword, arrows, spells (although you still are inflicted with small damage) .

Daggers + Bow--> The most difficult to master but effective in giving 1 hit kills with appropriate perks and skills.

Conjuration + Destruction -->Pretty much powerful. Reanimate the corpse to fight for you while you can finish off the enemies with your destructive spells


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2012)

I just use Wabbajack and see the bunnies.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ love that


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 28, 2012)

_wabbajack wabbajack wabbajack_

That level was a headache.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

Well there are just so many possibilities for character development in this game that I find somewhat overwhelmed but still as a RPG lover I don't find much difficulty in choosing the right one for me among them.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 6, 2012)

Finally finished Skyrim!!


Clocked 115 in save menu
add to that 15-25hrs for loading/replays/etc

*i.imgur.com/8OEhv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OnQxV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TC87X.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dnXzY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Rzn8L.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CJgrf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/icVjO.jpg




Skyrim - Imgur


----------



## gameranand (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice. I guess 115hr hour is pretty good.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 6, 2012)

Did anybody notice this

*i.imgur.com/urJpz.png

is it a co-incidence or was it meant to end like that


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2012)

^^didnt get you


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 6, 2012)

skyrim was released on 11-11-11


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2012)

What do you mean by end like that? Is that the last day in Skyrim?


----------



## theserpent (Sep 8, 2012)

Guy's i have installed mercernearry mod but i can't find saad in whiterun at all 
2)In my friends house he had a quick menu "q" for all shouts and powers which mod is that?
3)Is there any cheat for lockpics,level up?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Guy's i have installed mercernearry mod but i can't find saad in whiterun at all
> 2)In my friends house he had a quick menu "q" for all shouts and powers which mod is that?
> 3)*Is there any cheat for lockpics,level up?*



cheater cheater cheater


----------



## theserpent (Sep 8, 2012)

Please tell me which mod gives that.... short button for those shouts


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> What do you mean by end like that? Is that the last day in Skyrim?



no the las t day

but its the day dragon born defeats alduin


----------



## guru_da_preet (Sep 12, 2012)

hi guys, i just started skyrim about a week ago came to know about mods yesterday...was wondering which is the best mod to install for bringing a little color to the game without stressing the system to much....thanku for your replies in adv...


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 12, 2012)

Edited.


----------



## chris (Sep 12, 2012)

guru_da_preet said:


> hi guys, i just started skyrim about a week ago came to know about mods yesterday...was wondering which is the best mod to install for bringing a little color to the game without stressing the system to much....thanku for your replies in adv...



Check some mod videos

Season 2 Episodes - YouTube

I lost interest in skyrim fast. I have tried few mods, uninstalled after some days. I spend my time on TF2.. so no time for skyrim or new games they make.


----------



## REY619 (Sep 12, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Guy's i have installed mercernearry mod but i can't find saad in whiterun at all
> *2)In my friends house he had a quick menu "q" for all shouts and powers which mod is that?*
> 3)Is there any cheat for lockpics,level up?



This is not a mod, Q is the favorite menu, you can add all kinds of stuff in your favorite menu and quickly access them by pressing Q.

Go to your inventory and add any weapons, spells etc. to your favorite menu.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 16, 2012)

SO I'm gonna start this game.
Which mods do you suggest? (If at all)

I only want mods which would give the game a real boost. No broken/experimental/buggy mods please.
Thanks in advance!
Also no over-doing please


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 16, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> SO I'm gonna start this game.
> Which mods do you suggest? (If at all)
> 
> I only want mods which would give the game a real boost. No broken/experimental/buggy mods please.
> ...



search for my post in previous pages


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 16, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> search for my post in previous pages



This?

You don't seem to have listed the Skyrim HD textures pack. Is it not good enough?
Sorry if I sound dumb but I srsly dont know much about this.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> This?
> 
> You don't seem to have listed the Skyrim HD textures pack. Is it not good enough?
> Sorry if I sound dumb but I srsly dont know much about this.



Take a look at this. How To Get Skyrim Looking As Awesome As Computationally Possible


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 16, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Take a look at this. How To Get Skyrim Looking As Awesome As Computationally Possible



Thanks man. Bookmarked


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 16, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Thanks man. Bookmarked


Welcome


----------



## Faun (Oct 4, 2012)

Must have
*cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/938130502383434668/EBABD384B714302CAEA4032DE1B0318D62F43475/637x358.resizedimage

Steam Workshop :: Crimes Against Nature


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2012)

ewww...


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 6, 2012)

Never really liked RPGs. Started playing Skyrim 2 days back and I must say it has completely changed my opinion about RPGs. This game is just too good with its open world and easy to understand upgradations etc. I can't believe i have missed out on this for so long. Played 9 hrs straight today and hoping to do the same tomorrow as well


----------



## RON28 (Oct 6, 2012)

^^^i was an Hardcore FPS player until i tired Skyrim  don't be in a hurry...enjoy the RPG essence...play side quest also. i have never seen such a beautiful game on PC after Crysis.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 6, 2012)

^^ to be honest i have spent 6-7 hrs doing side quests only and they are just as much fun as the main quest. I am in no hurry to finish this game . Its beautiful yes but what is more interesting is you can do just about anything you want, anytime you want. There are no linear sequential quests which must be completed in particular order or anything. Even character enhancements etc are easy to understand. Even when you are doing nothing bt just travelling on your horse to a different citie, you have to keep your wits for wild animals or just any random enemy and its exciting throughout. Never thought a game could be so detailed and yet so lively. Really amazed


----------



## jayantr7 (Oct 13, 2012)

I started playing Skyrim a few days ago, and without doubt, for an adventurer like me, it became my favourite game. I chose an Orc and I'm focusing more on two-handed weapons and magic. I'm in Level 3 now and have used chosen my Level perk as Stamina every time. Should an Orc invest in magic?  Is there any good patch or mod for fixing a the common bugs that appears during the gameplay?


lovedonator said:


> Take a look at this. How To Get Skyrim Looking As Awesome As Computationally Possible


Thanks!


----------



## RON28 (Oct 13, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^ to be honest i have spent 6-7 hrs doing side quests only and they are just as much fun as the main quest. I am in no hurry to finish this game . Its beautiful yes but what is more interesting is you can do just about anything you want, anytime you want. There are no linear sequential quests which must be completed in particular order or anything. Even character enhancements etc are easy to understand. Even when you are doing nothing bt just travelling on your horse to a different citie, you have to keep your wits for wild animals or just any random enemy and its exciting throughout. Never thought a game could be so detailed and yet so lively. Really amazed



iam also playing it really slowly...open world is real fun in this game...go where ever you are..talk with anyone...kill bandits and take there GOLD  side quest is really better than main quest...still enjoying


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 13, 2012)

*@rohit32407 *

If you really want to enjoy,do not fast travel.

Walk or take a horse.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 14, 2012)

^^ No fast travel or carriage ride yet and I do not plan to do that in future either. if you start fast travelling in an open world game then that kind of defeats the whole purpose of the open-world concept.

P.S. Love your signature


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 14, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^ No fast travel or carriage ride yet and I do not plan to do that in future either. if you start fast travelling in an open world game then that kind of defeats the whole purpose of the open-world concept.
> 
> P.S. Love your signature



yeah right 
wait till you play 100 more hours


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 14, 2012)

I would love if it lasts that long


----------



## warfreak (Oct 16, 2012)

I have already clocked more than 200 hrs 
BTW I have noticed that some rewards/perks become redundant at higher levels. For example, the Skeleton key you get in the last stages of Thieves Guild questline and the Unbreakable perk that gets unlocked once you reach 100 in lockpicking is useless IMO. I am at 99 in lockpicking and I hardly break lockpicks(70+ lockpicks remain in my inventory at all times) so the perk as well as skeleton key are pretty useless for me.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 16, 2012)

Fast travel is a key in the game. I fast travel a lot but still I don't miss anything because there are so many locations that there is always something left and you can't find something by fast travel.


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 16, 2012)

^^ i guess its completely about personal preference. I have seen many players who fast travel alot still have clocked 100+ hours. But i personally like to travel either on foot or by a horse even to a 'discovered' location. Just like the idea of meeting bandits or beers or dragons etc on the way . But toughest enemy i have met till now is a giant. They make dragons look like a real humble living being. I accidentally casted a spell on a giant once and within next 30 seconds i was miles up in the air


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2012)

^yes those giants are really strong, though i can easily kill them by a trick . But face to face combat is suicide.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2012)

wats the trick...mann once i tried using bow n arrow by positioning up the hill...but the giant climbed up in no time and i was thrown off the hill


----------



## Alok (Oct 16, 2012)

There is a tower , where you killed first dragon . Gate to that is small and giant can't enter there .  get bow arrow and do obvious..


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 16, 2012)

in the beginning it was tough to kill giants but now since i have concentrated totally on magic skills its easier, specially if my companion Aranea Ienith is with me. She's just way too good for most of the enemies. Most of the time i keep her waiting at some spot so that i get to kill a few enemies myself . But still they are the toughest enemies i have encountered. Not exactly an enemy unless you bother them or their Mammoths.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 16, 2012)

Aranea Ienith??
Where to find her?


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 17, 2012)

there is a side quest Azura's Shrine. When you do find Azura's Star give it to Aranea Ienith and she would offer to follow you. You have to talk to people in a shop in winterhold about rumours to activate this side quest. I don't exactly remember which shop. You will also encounter a man during this quest. In the end you will have an option to either give the Azura's Star to that man or Aranea. Take it to Aranea and you are done


----------



## Piyush (Oct 17, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> there is a side quest Azura's Shrine. When you do find Azura's Star give it to Aranea Ienith and she would offer to follow you. You have to talk to people in a shop in winterhold about rumours to activate this side quest. I don't exactly remember which shop. You will also encounter a man during this quest. In the end you will have an option to either give the Azura's Star to that man or Aranea. Take it to Aranea and you are done



Oh now I remember
I gave the star to that guy in Winterhold so that I can get the advantage of enchanting


----------



## RON28 (Oct 17, 2012)

one thing i learned in The Elder Scroll V : Skyrim...never ever mess up with *GIANTS* and there *MAMMOTHS*. And there was a bug while fighting with a GIANT...i accidentally jumped and he hit me..and i flew so high that i was almost going to reach *THROAT OF THE WORLD*. I never lol'ed so hard while playing games.


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2012)

Illia was my follower in the game. Still havent completed it.

Also, if you have wabbajack and sanguine rose, the game is done.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> Illia was my follower in the game. Still havent completed it.
> 
> *Also, if you have wabbajack and sanguine rose, the game is done*.



True.

Also everytime I went to Winterhold College there was a dragon spawned.


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2012)

Another feature rich mod
Steam Workshop :: The Basket


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2012)

Check out this s*** :


----------



## RBX (Oct 22, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> there is a side quest Azura's Shrine. When you do find Azura's Star give it to Aranea Ienith and she would offer to follow you. You have to talk to people in a shop in winterhold about rumours to activate this side quest. I don't exactly remember which shop. You will also encounter a man during this quest. In the end you will have an option to either give the Azura's Star to that man or Aranea. Take it to Aranea and you are done



What are you supposed to do with the star after you finish the daedras inside it ? Haven't found a use of it yet.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2012)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> What are you supposed to do with the star after you finish the daedras inside it ? Haven't found a use of it yet.



Its a special gem to hold soul
use the soul inside it for enchanting weapons/armors, and then refill it via battles


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 23, 2012)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> What are you supposed to do with the star after you finish the daedras inside it ? Haven't found a use of it yet.



Like regular Soul Gems, Azura's Star has the ability to trap white souls, or those of creatures. These souls can be used for enchanting or recharging. Azura's Star is the strongest 'Soul Gem', so using it to enchant weapons and armor will give that item the greatest effect. Azura's Star will not disappear upon use, allowing you to trap another soul after use.
Souls will fill Azura's Star before Soul Gems. Followers wielding weapons with Soul Trap can use Azura's Star to capture souls.

Source : Azura's Star (Skyrim) - The Elder Scrolls Wiki


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 26, 2012)

Which school of magic do you guys think is the best? I have tried Conjuration and destruction till now and found conjuration to be better. At times it's kind of overpowering but still fun. Still to try Illusion which I have heard is also an excellent area to concentrate on if you know how to properly manipulate it.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2012)

Some hilarious **** I found :


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2012)

Thats the beauty of mods and games like Skyrim.


----------



## rohit32407 (Nov 2, 2012)

Just got to 75 skill level in conjuration and got storm atronach and dremora lord. Had to bid goodbye to my companion as it was becoming too easy and enemies were getting killed before i could even touch them. Also had to increase the difficulty level to expert. Really Conjuration is overpowering I wonder what illusion would be like. Conjuration coupled with mage-atronach stone, arch-mage's robe, morokei, some ring with 30% magicka regenration and archmage's amulet means almost infinite magicka(+230% magicka regeneration and +110 extra magicka). Enjoying expert difficulty though  and yes I won't fail to repeat that this game is just too good .


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2012)

fingers crossed


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 14, 2012)

Am frantically searching for a place to buy this. Flipkart's sayin out of stock for ages. Don't know if other online sites are reliable!!!!
Don't want to get it from Steam or something, no good data connection.
My last resort's to check in Landmark or somewhere else


----------



## Jripper (Nov 14, 2012)

^Go to a retail store and buy it. Awesome game


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dragonborn screenshots.

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 16, 2012)

What is the cost of the game?


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not sure of any retail stores here in Bangalore. Please suggest guys. 
All online sites say it's out of stock.

^^ Cost's a bit more than 2k


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

abhi_10_20 said:


> Am frantically searching for a place to buy this. Flipkart's sayin out of stock for ages. Don't know if other online sites are reliable!!!!
> Don't want to get it from Steam or something, no good data connection.
> My last resort's to check in Landmark or somewhere else



Search Nextworld, TheITwares and other online shops. First find the product then ask whether its reliable or not. 



abhi_10_20 said:


> Am frantically searching for a place to buy this. Flipkart's sayin out of stock for ages. Don't know if other online sites are reliable!!!!
> Don't want to get it from Steam or something, no good data connection.
> My last resort's to check in Landmark or somewhere else



Search Nextworld, TheITwares and other online shops. First find the product then ask whether its reliable or not.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Aela the huntress.

*24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_me3g45PmZn1qc5mooo1_1280.jpg

More here of Chloe Dykstra


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 26, 2012)

no thats Kristen stewart in warrior camo


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 26, 2012)

You cannot be serious.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2012)

She's not Stewart ..thats for sure.
She's 1000x better than stewart


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 26, 2012)

He's joking 
and Kristen Stewart is crap.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 27, 2012)

Piyush said:


> She's not Stewart ..thats for sure.
> She's 1000x better than stewart


Agreed to that. And she is sexy. 


cyborg47 said:


> He's joking
> and Kristen Stewart is crap.


Yeah I gathered that thats why didn't comment.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls: VI Survey [RESULTS]

******************************************************************

Anyway to confirm this ?



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/7S6i1.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2012)

^Nice survey there.

1. If its going to happen "All of Tamreil" , then it may be disappointing as Bethesda have to include all the race's lands which might get huge^n and so, they may have to cut down on various features.

And yea , I'd like a hardcore mode just like Fallout series and a "hot coffee" mod like thing in TES:VI (though only available in hardcore mode and that too optional)

Spell making sounds interesting.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Spell making was there in Oblivion.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 17, 2012)

So I modded my skyrim to good extent, around 20 mods working simultaneously without conflicting with each other. Here are some screenshots


On the top of a mountain of course
*i.imgur.com/s5coB.jpg


1st Wispmother's location
*i.imgur.com/WnS0N.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yVdMB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/l8PBy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jrmbM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uixgD.jpg


Lovely Lydia
*i.imgur.com/nCtHI.jpg


Right on the target
*i.imgur.com/frrCu.jpg


I dunno what happened here to be honest
*i.imgur.com/0liS3.jpg


critical
*i.imgur.com/Oovjw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wi4xj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eNLLJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vH29u.jpg

*Mods used*

Apachii Sky Hair
Pretty Face Pack 
The Eyes Of Beauty
SMIM (mesh improvement mod)
CBBE (curvaceous female bodies- non nude version)
Vurts Skyrim Flora Overhaul 
Lush trees and grass
W.A.T.E.R (better water elements)
Enhanced Night Skyrim
Enhanced Distant Terrain
Better Dynamic Snow

and many more back-end mods for fixes and tweaks


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2012)

i started the game yesterday,i am now on the way to "bleak falls barrow" to get the dragonstone
can anyone suggest me some good xp and money yielding side-quests? btw my character is  from the "Imperial" race.will people in skyrim behave badly to my char.?(because he's imp. and the nords hate imps.)
also how to make my character like the dishonored guy? (i mean,with magic and daggers/bow and arrow)
and can i recuit followers at this point of the story?

and i also found the REAL Aela the huntress killing a giant.how to recruit her?


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 20, 2012)

^^ You can't recruit her now. You can't have any followers at this point of the game. Wait for few quests to complete and you will start understanding everything about "followers" . Well you can basically levelup and improve any school you want. As a mage you have many options like conjuration, destruction, illusion etc. While archery has a separate leveling tree. As for daggers you will need good sneak skills. But only do that if you have required patience for sneaking. if you don't want to use sneak skill tree then another way is to get a spell called "muffle" and use it to muffle your footsteps while you sneak up on your enemies. I won't go in much details as that can potentially take the fun away from the game itself. Skyrim is fun even to learn  . Enjoy!

my only advice to you would be to not to spend perks on more than 2-3 skill trees. If you start spending your perks on various skill trees then you will end up a mediocre in everything and master at nothing. Choose 2-3 schools that interests you and concentrate on them. Use perks on other trees when absolutely necessary.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Started Witcher earlier or I would had started this one. Great game, played it last time for quite sometime but wasn't running properly on my PC so left it and now when I have a PC that can handle it then I have got little time, so unfortunate.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> i started the game yesterday,i am now on the way to "bleak falls barrow" to get the dragonstone
> can anyone suggest me some good xp and money yielding side-quests? btw my character is  from the "Imperial" race.will people in skyrim behave badly to my char.?(because he's imp. and the nords hate imps.)
> also how to make my character like the dishonored guy? (i mean,with magic and daggers/bow and arrow)
> and can i recuit followers at this point of the story?
> ...



Just talk to people to gain the quests
There are no particular quests which gives  you better loot. Its the way how you approach the game decides "what" loot you gonna get. Explore , explore and explore.

You wont have any specific problem , whichever race you choose.

I didn't get you by "dishonored" guy thing. You want to look like him or play like him. Anyways, you can't "look" like him in this time of your game ( may be some mods may help, but then you'll need Dawnguard DLC to get you makeup right).

You can recruit 1 follower that I'm aware of. His name is *Fendell* and he lives in Riverwood (the first village you visited after dragon attack). Just talk to him and deliver the letter to the girl he asked you to do (in his favor of course). He's not a great follower but being an archer, he'll support you well by pinning enemies down before you do. Also, you'll be able to unload your stuff into his bag when it gets heavy.

Hope this helps


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2012)

^by the dishonored guy i did'nt mean to look like him.i meant his skill set(magic with rogue stuff) then i realised you don't have a good skillset for what you call a "rogue" in RPG-speak
i saw my char. in novice robes and hood with a sword and flame magic.he was looking like some AC guy,that sparked off the idea


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^by the dishonored guy i did'nt mean to look like him.i meant his skill set(magic with rogue stuff) then i realised you don't have a good skillset for what you call a "rogue" in RPG-speak
> i saw my char. in novice robes and hood with a sword and flame magic.he was looking like some AC guy,that sparked off the idea



OK...
Well you can be like him after some part of the game, once you have required skills .
According to Prima guides, they have assigned each race to the most appropriate role they can play.

For example, Orc as Berserker, Breton as Battlemage, Redguard as Weapon master, etc..
The role you are talking about is perfect for Dark Elf (according to Prima guides guys)
But anyways, the game depends how you play. LOL I can even play mage with Orc


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2012)

where to find faendal in riverwood? i don't see him in the village.is he in his home?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> where to find faendal in riverwood? i don't see him in the village.is he in his home?



if its day/noon you may find him near lumbermill
look out for an elf with a bow


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 20, 2012)

I am gonna start a yet another new game but this time as Illusionist+Sneak . Lets see how it goes


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> I am gonna start a yet another new game but this time as Illusionist+Sneak . Lets see how it goes



Illusionist + Sneak= Argonian race (according to Prima guide of course  )


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2012)

*screenies*
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/TESV2012-12-2020-21-13-28_zps274138b7.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/TESV2012-12-2020-21-22-81_zpsd377c100.jpg
*i1159.photobucket.com/albums/p634/EnlightendGamerSD/TESV2012-12-2020-21-04-26_zpsb822b1f9.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I'll just put own all the race's preferable qualities and archtypes

Race: *Nord as Warrior*
Statistic focus: Health 60% Stamina 40%
Primary skills:One handed, Block
Secondary skills:Light Armor, Archery
Preferable stone ability: Warrior Stone


Race: *High Elf as Mage*
Statistic focus: Magicka 80% Health 20%
Primary skills: Destruction, Conjuration
Secondary skills: Restoration, Illusion
Preferable stone ability: Mage Stone

Race: *Wood Elf as Archer*
Statistic focus: Health 80% Stamina 20%
Primary skills: Archery, Sneak
Secondary skills: Light armor, Block
Preferable stone ability: Thief Stone

Race: *Orc as Berserker*
Statistic focus: Health 50% Stamina 50%
Primary skills: 2 Handed, Heavy armor
Secondary skills: Smithing, Block
Preferable stone ability: Lord Stone

Race: *Dark Elf as Spell Sword*
Statistic focus: Health 40% Magicka 30% Stamina 30%
Primary skills: One Handed, Destruction
Secondary skills: Light armor, Illusion
Preferable stone ability: lover Stone

Race: *Breton as Necromancer*
Statistic focus: Magicka 70% Health 30%
Primary skills: Conjuration , Illusion
Secondary skills: Alteration, Restoration
Preferable stone ability: Ritual Stone

Race: *Khajit as Assassin*
Statistic focus: Health 60% Magicka 20% Stamina 20%
Primary skills: Sneak, One handed
Secondary skills: Alchemy, Pickpocket
Preferable stone ability: Shadow Stone

Race: *Imperial as Battlemage*
Statistic focus: Health 40% Magicka 60%
Primary skills: Destruction, Restoration
Secondary skills: Heavy Armor, Illusion
Preferable stone ability: Apprentice Stone

Race: *Redguard as Weapon Master*
Statistic focus: Health 60% Stamina 40%
Primary skills: One handed, Heavy armor
Secondary skills: Archery, Enchanting
Preferable stone ability: Steed Stone

Race: *Argonian as Rogue*
Statistics focus: Health 40% Stamina 40% Magicka 20%
Primary skills: Illusion, Sneak
Secondary skills: Archery, One handed
Preferable stone ability: Serpent Stone

*NOTE:*I'd again say its upto you how you want this game to be look like. As some guys would prefer Orc as battlemage  

@Commander

I see you got your friend out there


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2012)

@piyush: you know any alternate way to bleak falls barrow? when i start from whiterun town i always encounter a giant in the way,and of course you know what happens with a lvl 1 character facing a giant


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @piyush: you know any alternate way to bleak falls barrow? when i start from whiterun town i always encounter a giant in the way,and of course you know what happens with a lvl 1 character facing a giant



If you actually are lvl 1, then you should postpone your visit to Barrow, coz it'll be much harder for you to complete the quest.
Meanwhile explore a bit more around riverwood, caves and all. And I think you are not aware of leveling up system in Skyrim. We dont get exp points for completing quests. We level up when we level up our skills, i.e, for an example, For you to become a lvl 2 character, you have to level up 5-6 of you skills by one point. For example you leveled up your restoration, one handed, destruction, speech, etc... by one points each or any skill with consecutive 5 points, like this way.

So enhance your skill by practicing/applying them so as to level up.

And is you still wanna try Barrow for one time, then go to the bridge near the riverwood(small bridge actually), and try to reach the fort/tower in your sight (on your top left while standing on the bridge). After reaching tower, you can easily reach the barrow. Dont follow the navigation marker until and unless you have routed yourself a way to the destination.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

I hate that two sharpy things coming from helmet. Forgot the actual word for it.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 20, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I hate that two sharpy things coming from helmet. Forgot the actual word for it.



horns?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah Horns. I hate them, I prefer a helmet with no horns, they kinda freak me out.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 20, 2012)

Why do you have to fight with giant at all? just keep your distance. But as piyush said if you are playing anything at or above Adept difficulty then you should postpone your visit to Barrow.

@*Piyush* Thanks for the heads up. I have not tried Argonian till now so as well. I will give argonian a try this time


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2012)

i find the horns on the helm cool.but why are the horns pointed downwards? vikings have helm's with upward horns


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2012)

*some more images*

again... lovely lydia 
*i.imgur.com/vlSchh.jpg?1

Near Markath
*i.imgur.com/VR2cHh.jpg?1

Lydia being electrocuted...kind of
*i.imgur.com/5Pg9hh.jpg?1

glowing ebony dagger
*i.imgur.com/YKrqch.jpg?1

Flame Atronachs 
*i.imgur.com/4UFGHh.jpg?1


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ don't compel me to install this game.


----------



## chris (Dec 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ don't compel me to install this game.



I don't play much Skyrim. Skyrim is my last such game. I love multiplayer games. TF2 All the way


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

chris said:


> I don't play much Skyrim. Skyrim is my last such game. I love multiplayer games. TF2 All the way



Well I am more of a RPG guy so I can be forced into it and the worst part is that Piyush knows this.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ don't compel me to install this game.





gameranand said:


> Well I am more of a RPG guy so I can be forced into it and the worst part is that Piyush knows this.



that is why 

You now have the rig man...install it and i'll recommend you the best mods (to make the game even better without losing any base touch of the game)


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 21, 2012)

started skyrim a couple of days ago.

now i understand the hype and hoopla behind it. this game will captivate you for weeks!!

right now, i have over 900 steel arrows (i pickpocket EVERY guard i find)

so, any tips for a newbie like me? like sneaking/bow combat?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> started skyrim a couple of days ago.
> 
> now i understand the hype and hoopla behind it. this game will captivate you for weeks!!
> 
> ...



I'm assuming after pickpocketing, if unsuccessful, you reload the game instead of fighting with the guards.
Anyways, For sneak+archery combo, focus on Sneak, Light armor, Archery as your primary skills. Apart from these, you may also increase your One handed, Block, Pickpocket and Alchemy skill . Alchemy to make poisons so as your archery becomes more scary.

Apart from that, explore a lot and Hard save a lot.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2012)

dumped my imperial character
continued the game with my nord guy
he leveled up fast,level 4 right now
raided "greymoor fort" got 2 sets of iron armor and 2 banded iron shields after slaughering the bandits there
reached the "serpents bluff rebound" as a part of the "companions" side-quest
there were some tribal guys called "forerunner" or something foresworn. it was hard, but i dispatched them(for a bunch of tribals they yeild good loot)
sold spare stuff in whiterun and got a full steel armor set
concentrating on 3 skills : one-handed,Block,heavy armor

poor fennel is still running about in iron armor set


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 21, 2012)

@*Piyush* Can you please recommend some good Mods? I love modding games. Spent weeks modding GTA 4 and I am sure Skyrim has just as much potential to be modded. PLease suggest a good set of ENB and some other realistic lighting Mods. As for ENB I prefer natural colours rather than too vibrant colours. If there are any mods that do not change the core of the game and yet make the game more enjoyable then please do recommend. There are just so many choices of mods that I am overwhelmed and confused.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2012)

EF You Bethesda,and EF your First-person view,

why does'nt betesda optimize the third person view


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> @*Piyush* Can you please recommend some good Mods? I love modding games. Spent weeks modding GTA 4 and I am sure Skyrim has just as much potential to be modded. PLease suggest a good set of ENB and some other realistic lighting Mods. As for ENB I prefer natural colours rather than too vibrant colours. If there are any mods that do not change the core of the game and yet make the game more enjoyable then please do recommend. There are just so many choices of mods that I am overwhelmed and confused.



First list down the mods you have already used, so that I could skip them.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 21, 2012)

^^Till now I have used none. I once tried Sharpshooter's ENB but I found it too rich in colours. Back then I had GTX 560 and apparently 1 GB was not enough for skyrim Mods. Now i have a brand new Sapphire Vapor-x 7950 in my system and I guess my system can now handle some heavy mods. Right now only extra thing I am using is "Official High Res Texture Pack" . 
Here is the specs of my system. Suggest the mods which my system can handle.
i5 2500k @ 4.4 GHz
ASUS P8Z77-M
Sapphire Vapor-x 7950
Monitor Reso- 1920 x 1080
G Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4GB x 2 = 8GB


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 21, 2012)

Piyush said:


> I'm assuming after pickpocketing, if unsuccessful, you reload the game instead of fighting with the guards.
> Anyways, For sneak+archery combo, focus on Sneak, Light armor, Archery as your primary skills. Apart from these, you may also increase your One handed, Block, Pickpocket and Alchemy skill . Alchemy to make poisons so as your archery becomes more scary.
> 
> Apart from that, explore a lot and Hard save a lot.



thanks man, im using dwarven bow and full thieves' guild armor. pickpocket is at 59  im level 15. yeah, i do load savegames after unsuccessful attempts 
also, can a 0% chance item be stolen? 

how should i specc out the green/theif tree? any good skills worth investing in? coz afaik, most are just mediocre, and i think i'd be better off investing in the warrior tree.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2012)

@piyush : whats the minimum level i shuld be for 'Barrow? and which skill shuld i lvl up, heavy armor or block?

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

killed the HagRaven


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> ^^Till now I have used none. I once tried Sharpshooter's ENB but I found it too rich in colours. Back then I had GTX 560 and apparently 1 GB was not enough for skyrim Mods. Now i have a brand new Sapphire Vapor-x 7950 in my system and I guess my system can now handle some heavy mods. Right now only extra thing I am using is "Official High Res Texture Pack" .
> Here is the specs of my system. Suggest the mods which my system can handle.
> i5 2500k @ 4.4 GHz
> ASUS P8Z77-M
> ...



Here you go:

*Graphics*


Spoiler



*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/8655 <-- Mesh improvement
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/193 <-- Glowing Ore veins
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/131 <-- FXAA Post injector
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/822  <-- Enhanced shaders -  ENB
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10383 <-- Better Snow
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/1875 <-- Better and realistic lighting effects ( not sure about the compatibility with ENB Shaders)
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/280 <-- High quality food 
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/85 <-- Enhanced night
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13268 <-- Better water and terrain elements



*Character development*


Spoiler



*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/10168 <-- Better hair styles for you and NPCs
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/28363 <-- Better beard 
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/13722 <-- Better eyes



*Gameplay* (you can install all of these without worrying about the vanilla integrity of the game)


Spoiler



*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19733 <-- Immersive armors for you
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27679 <-- Immersive armors for NPCs
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/27644 <-- Immersive weapons (fully balanced without breaking the base touch of the game)
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2674 <-- Improved NPC clothing
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/3863 <-- Better UI ( a must ) 
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/4929 <-- better world map (again a must have)



*NPC (actually females) remodeling *


Spoiler



*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2666 <-- Better females by CBBE 
*OR*
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/6709 <-- Better females by UNP
*OR*
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/2812 <-- Better females by Bella

I'd recommend you CBBE as its compatible with pool of other mods

Any one of them along with all these
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/11954 <-- Pretty female idles
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/7887 <-- Pretty faces
*skyrim.nexusmods.com/download/63471 <-- Follower better faces

While installing Female mods, Id recommend you to follow this procedure:
-->Female idles-->Pretty faces-->follower faces(overwrite when asked)-->CBBE(dont overwrite face/head files)

Nexus Mod manager will do that for you, just pay attention when it asks you for overwriting





doomgiver said:


> thanks man, im using dwarven bow and full thieves' guild armor. pickpocket is at 59  im level 15. yeah, i do load savegames after unsuccessful attempts
> also, can a 0% chance item be stolen?
> 
> how should i specc out the green/theif tree? any good skills worth investing in? coz afaik, most are just mediocre, and i think i'd be better off investing in the warrior tree.


LOL 59!!
Mine is still 17 and i;m at level 16 i guess.... I just cant do pickpocketing successfully 
and never tried a 0% item attempt

Thief tree? 
you mean sneak tree?
Its deadly at later part of the game... you'll see 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> @piyush : whats the minimum level i shuld be for 'Barrow? and which skill shuld i lvl up, heavy armor or block?
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> killed the HagRaven


Well I was level 5/6 when I reached Barrow
And since you are a nord, invest Block with Light armor, coz Heavy armor will slow you down and you wont be able to make many power attacks

Check that wall of text i posted above where each race is stated....you'll find *Nord* too


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks alot piyush for explaining everything in detail. Really many thanks. I will start off with graphics mods first.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Thanks alot piyush for explaining everything in detail. Really many thanks. I will start off with graphics mods first.



You're welcome 
But at least change your siggy man


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 21, 2012)

@piyush :
thanks man, you deserve rep for this.

yeah, i meant the sneak tree. i just refer to it as thief tree, coz thats how i play, sneaky thieving mage 

i wanted to steal a staff of summoning from a guy, but it was always at 0%, so i had no choice but to kill him. then, 2 quests later, when i wanted to enter the mage academy, i used the staff to "qualify" for mage training. luckiest loot ever!!

oh yeah, did i mention that mountain climbing is totally broken? with horses, its even more crazy. i bet that horses in skyrim were descendants of goats and monkeys.
i managed to climb a really steep mountain just by jumping and strafing. (but it took me more than 20 minutes, i could have just Fast Travelled to a town and walked in the time).


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2012)

> Well I was level 5/6 when I reached Barrow
> And since you are a nord, invest Block with Light armor, coz Heavy armor will slow you down and you wont be able to make *many power attacks*
> 
> Check that wall of text i posted above where each race is stated....you'll find Nord too


thx.
i'm not that into charged attacks i'm more shield bash-->normal sword swipes-->rinse and repeat
and _some_ times charged shots against boss/mini-boss opponents

hey, i even made a Khadjit character with yellow fur.guess what i named him.......................


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> @piyush :
> thanks man, you deserve rep for this.
> 
> yeah, i meant the sneak tree. i just refer to it as thief tree, coz thats how i play, sneaky thieving mage
> ...



Lucky you man
I had to buy a spell and then perform it in front of her to be able to qualify for the mage academy

and yea mountain climbing is crazy, even more crazier when on horse.
BTW use that Better world map mod (few KB size) to have roads on the map. I installed this one early on.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2012)

anyone know what patch is required for mods 1.7 0r 1.6 and will normal mods work on my *cough*  copy with a *cough*  patch


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2012)

patch 1.8


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 21, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Your welcome
> But at least change your siggy man


Done  . I was wondering whether all mods can be installed through Nexus Mod Manager or some of them have to be installed manually. For example That Ore Vein mod's directories were somehow messed up. So i extracted it and created a new "data" folder and transferred Texture and Meshes folder into new "Data" folder. Created a new RAR archive with new directories and installed it again with Mod Manager. This time it installed  in correct directories. Is that how it is supposed to work?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 21, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Done  . I was wondering whether all mods can be installed through Nexus Mod Manager or some of them have to be installed manually. For example That Ore Vein mod's directories were somehow messed up. So i extracted it and created a new "data" folder and transferred Texture and Meshes folder into new "Data" folder. Created a new RAR archive with new directories and installed it again with Mod Manager. This time it installed  in correct directories. Is that how it is supposed to work?



The mods I suggested are all compatible with NMM
Not sure about that mod which I listed in exception

Ore vein mod worked fine in my case with NMM
That was 4 months back
may be new version is out or something


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 22, 2012)

completed proving honor.
now i'm a Certified Companion

anyone have an idea about how to get the b@d-@ss werewolf ability


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 22, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> anyone have an idea about how to get the b@d-@ss werewolf ability



Explore Whiterun.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 22, 2012)

i unlocked the werewolf ability!!!!  
*thank you skjor* *thank you Aela*
now its time to whip some silver hand ass


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 22, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/C45Xs.jpg


----------



## RBX (Dec 22, 2012)

Lost my wife 'Lydia' a while ago, thought she might be back at home, figures she's dead. Any way to get her back or find her corpse ? She was carrying a lot of my stuff.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 22, 2012)

^use command console,to start it press the ~ button on KB
google codes for ressurect and lydia
put the codes in the command console and lydia will be resurrected
dunno about your stuff

maybe there on her,maybe not
i used ressurecting through command console in Fallout 3 many times

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

can you block in different direction with shield?i get hit even while blocking most of the time,so i was wondering whether i could point the shield down/up etc


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> can you block in different direction with shield?i get hit even while blocking most of the time,so i was wondering whether i could point the shield down/up etc



Use block just before the enemy's attack to absorb the damage and stagger the enemies
dunno about blocking in different direction


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 22, 2012)

I tried the graphics mods you have suggested Piyush. SMIM is a good one and it works in a perfect way. Changes are very subtle and you really have to be a fan of this game to observe these changes because casual players won't pay that much attention to details. But I do and I loved the changes it made.

Since I don't like FXAA so I did not try FXAA Post Processing. Tried Enhanced Shaders and they were great really. But then I came across this another ENB preset from SuperB and it came along with Realistic Lighting addon. Man now the game just looks crazy good. Now it's impossible to travel through skyrim at night without a torch and I love that thrill factor of the night environment now . I mean now if I ever have to play Vanilla skyrim, it will be like torture. I tried RCRN also but it did not work that well for me.

Some of the other mods i tried and loved are-
1) ScenicCarriages
2)W.A.T.E.R.
3)Skyrim Flora Overhaul

I intend to try to improve the looks of the cities of skyrim. I have heard there are various mods for that. If you happen to know any good mod for that please do suggest.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2012)

rohit32407 said:


> Some of the other mods i tried and loved are-
> 1) ScenicCarriages
> 2)W.A.T.E.R.
> 3)Skyrim Flora Overhaul
> ...


 
I too applied W.A.T.E.R and flora overhaul, don't know how I forgot that to mention when you asked.

Anyways city mods are not very diverse. You may find these good enough

Detailed Cities at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community <-- Detailed cities
Beautiful Cities at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community <-- Beautiful cities
Sexy Whiterun v3 at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community <-- Whiterun exclusive

and this page to get all cities exclusive mods: Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community (Sort this one by DOWNLOADS and the list begins with 4/5th entry)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

[help] I'm on my way to the glenmoril wotches' hideout from rorikstead and i encounter a dragon along the way,how to fight it???
ps : its silver skinned and breathes frost. and running does'not help either

@*piyush :* any mod which lets you take 3 followers with you at a time?


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 23, 2012)

When it lands _slash slash lmb mash._

You haven't got a single shout yet ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

i have "unrelenting force " shout
anyways i evaded the dragon by taking a different route


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> [help] I'm on my way to the glenmoril wotches' hideout from rorikstead and i encounter a dragon along the way,how to fight it???
> ps : its silver skinned and breathes frost. and running does'not help either
> 
> @*piyush :* any mod which lets you take 3 followers with you at a time?



For frost dragons, get a flame atronach spell and use it in dragon encounter
not that its a best solution, but will make fight easier

and for follower mod, there is one, Ultimate follower overhaul, patch 1.8 required.


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 23, 2012)

@*CommanderShawnzer* You may feel like you need more than 1 followers right now but trust me after you have crossed certain level and have spent your perks wisely, you won't need even 1 follower. My suggestion to you would be to stay away from any gameplay changing mod when you are playing the game for the first time. Play it the way it was intended to be played. But if you still want to try it then see what piyush has suggested.

At what difficulty are you playing anyway?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

^playing on "expert" difficulty

and can anybody tell me how to level-up the block skill?
even if i block when an opponent attacks me, they always score a proper hit.and i rarely get xp on the block skill


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

completed the "Companions" questline and it seems that  have the entire companions' group as recruitable followers
my current follower is Farkas
is this guy OK as a follower or should i get a mage from college of winterhold since i'm a nord warrior(Block,One-Handed,Heavy Armor,Archery)
for a more balanced pair?


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> completed the "Companions" questline and it seems that  have the entire companions' group as recruitable followers
> my current follower is Farkas
> is this guy OK as a follower or should i get a mage from college of winterhold since i'm a nord warrior(Block,One-Handed,Heavy Armor,Archery)
> for a more balanced pair?



If/since you are a pure warrior, then you better opt for a range damage dealer
Aela the huntress must be available to you by now
but dunno how good she is


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

^aela is pretty BS,so i think i'll have to find a mage


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^aela is pretty BS,so i think i'll have to find a mage



Then go to Dawnstar city


Spoiler



Do their temple quest involving some nighmares
and get a mage as a companion
name Erandor
kickass mage


----------



## rohit32407 (Dec 23, 2012)

Try out Jzargo.  One hell of a companion. Levels up with you pretty high. Can use heavy armor and heavy weapons + a good mage(not excellent but good).


Spoiler



To get Jzargo you have to join the mage's college in the winterhold. Jzargo will give you 10 scrolls to use on Undeads. Do that and go back to him and he will be ready to follow thereafter.



If you want a pure mage then you can try out Araena also. Full on mage, sucks at melee. Or you can also go with what piyush has suggested.


Spoiler



To get araena you have to do azura's star quest and take it back to her and not the other guy


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 24, 2012)

someone list some mods that DONT affect basic gameplay much, but are *essential*, like the unofficial patch, skyui, etc..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2012)

just installed Dawnguard
so what should i do
do the stormcloak quest(liberating falkreath) or dawnguard?

@piyush/rohit/anybody who can help me : What are the common ingredients which can be found in the wild easily or bought at Arcadia's Cauldron to make potions of health and potions of stamina


----------



## rohit32407 (Jan 4, 2013)

I tried a total melee character this time. Two-handed + heavy armor + flame atronach(for range). It has become just too easy. Even at expert difficulty most of the weaker enemies require just 1 normal swing. Few of the more powerful enemies require 1 power hit+ 1 normal swing.
Level- 38
Smithing- 98
Enchanting 82
Heavy armor- 72
Two-handed- 75
Conjuration- 70
Alchemy- 50

I was using warhammer and after 'ignore armor' perks and 80% extra damage perks it has become just too easy. After enchanting my spare armor with improved smithing and drinking blacksmith's elixir before improving weapon, I was able to take my warhammer's damage to 210+ and armor rating to close to 500. I am using everything daedric. I have also enchanted my ring gauntlets and boots with extra 32% two-handed attack as well. honestly when you become this powerful so that no one can even come close to touching you, it becomes kinda boring  . As for mages I just use muffle and sneak upto them and before they turn around to see me they get 1 power hit and they are dead. I guess I will try Archery now. Archery with a tank like frost thrall maybe and sneak. It should be more challenging as i have no experience with sneaking in skyrim. But i loved Thief series so I am a big fan of stealth. Let's see how it works out in skyrim.

One Tip for everyone. If you can master Alchemy and enchanting you might not even need smithing at all. But if you master smithing along with those two then you can become godlike in skyrim.

For eg. All this should be done with atleast 90 level of all three- smithing, enchanting and alchemy.

brew a potion to increase effectiveness of enchanting. go to enchanting table and enchant 3-4 things like helmet, ring, necklace, circlet etc to improve your alchemy. Go back again to alchemy and now you can brew even a stronger enchanting potion. Keep doing that until you have reached the limit. Which is close to 30%. Go to worktable, wear smithing improving armor if you have any. Drink Blacksmith's elixir and improve your armors and weapons to some insane stats.

Sorry for long post but wanted to share something I have tried. Maximum armor rating limit in skyrim is 560 so no use improving more than that but improving your weapons can help even those who haven't leveled much in smithing.

P.S. One question to everyone who plays skyrim- are muffle enchanted armors, which can be disenchanted to learn the enchantment, hard to find in skyrim? Or is it just my bad luck? This enchantment can come really handy if i want to sneak and use archery with heavy armor but I have only come across it once that too when I was playing skyrim for the first time.

@*CommanderShawnzer* Honestly saying I never had to brew these potions as i got plenty of them during quests. Usually my apprentice level quickhealing spell does the trick and if you have the perk of dual casting of restoration then I don't think you will need anything else except for some emergency situations. For such situations you can find enough of these during quests. but if you do need it then try googling it. That's how i learn about various potions.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 4, 2013)

@rohit
Dunno but i used to get muffled boots every often (like after each 5 levels after crossing 15level bar)


----------



## rohit32407 (Jan 4, 2013)

^^ Man I haven't been lucky with that. No muffled boots in last 3 characters I have tried. Let's see what happens this time. i will need them this time.

*EDIT:* On level 18 already with archer character and still no luck with muffle enchanted armors. Well my muffle spell does the trick anyway. have taken 50% less armor noise perk in SNEAK tree and will go further till "Silence" perk. Guess that's the only way for me. But man archery with "Power Shot" perk, plenty of "Extra bow damage" enchanted armors and overdraw perks is overpowering but sneaking is much more fun than any other style. Archery is at level 60 right now will go till 100 and see how powerful it is along with 100 smithing and 100 enchantment.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Piyush (Jan 23, 2013)

did any one sign-up?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 23, 2013)

Nah I am not much in MMORPGs.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Nah I am not much in MMORPGs.



and thats where you are missing the fun


----------



## rohit32407 (Jan 25, 2013)

Sitting at level 50 and no muffle enchantment even this time. But muffle spell does a good job anyway so no harm done.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 25, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> Sitting at level 50 and no muffle enchantment even this time. But muffle spell does a good job anyway so no harm done.


I'm on level 27 with 102 hours & already bored.   How many hours did you put in & how many levels are there in all ?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 25, 2013)

50 Levels IIRC but mods allow you to raise it upto 81.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

Piyush said:


> and thats where you are missing the fun



Played MMORPGs when I used to live in Delhi but here in Bilaspur Internet Connection won't allow me to and for some reasons I don't feel the urge to play them. Heck I tried to play Borderlands with my roommates but they are so noob that if I go down then no one would be able to revive and then gone, all would die so lost interest in that also.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Played MMORPGs when I used to live in Delhi but here in Bilaspur Internet Connection won't allow me to and for some reasons I don't feel the urge to play them. Heck I tried to play Borderlands with my roommates but they are so noob that if I go down then no one would be able to revive and then gone, all would die so lost interest in that also.



I know what you mean. Stable internet connection is very much required or else the lags/disconnection spoil all the fun. I started my mmorpg campaign with Runescape when i was in 8th class or something. 
And you can try Borderlands with us if you like, me, Tkin and Faun, its a lot of fun you know.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ Yeah I tried Borderlands but that too require very good internet connection doesn't it. I don't have a very good Internet Connection, not a Landline so speed fluctuates a lot and spoils the fun.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 25, 2013)

come join me over tunngle for a game of BL2.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jan 25, 2013)

AFAIK originally there was a limit of Level 81 but after Dragonborn DLC you can go upto 100. I don't remember exactly but this is my 4th character i guess and in total i have put around 400+ hours.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> come join me over tunngle for a game of BL2.



Like I said, I have a shitty connection at best right now. No land-line at my place, darn BSNL. Even I would join you then also gameplay won't be smooth. But thanks for the invitation, I appreciate it.


----------



## chris (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone recommend a graphics mod to make skyrim looks better ?  like greener grass, colorful streets, etc..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ See some pages in this thread. IIRC Piyush named many mods for this very reason.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2013)

chris said:


> Anyone recommend a graphics mod to make skyrim looks better ?  like greener grass, colorful streets, etc..



yup here they are

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/140477-elder-scrolls-v-skyrim-29.html#post1806789


----------



## chris (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Piyush for the link, i found some of your post in previous page. Installed nexus mod installer, trying some mods now


----------



## rohit32407 (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ Yes brother try those and I would have suggested you an awesome ENB preset but i am sure it will kill your GPU. If you have the GPU mentioned in your signature with 512 MB VRAM then i would suggest you to stay away from HD textures as i am sure 512 MB won't be enough to load all the HD textures. Even the official texture pack killed my gtx 560 with 1 gb VRAM. It used to get clogged so bad in the ruins and caves that I finally had to go for a new GPU.

P.S. Started a Shield using character a few days back. Shield is fun  .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ Give me link for that Texture mod. I think my GPU will handle that.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 1, 2013)

For textures you should try out the mods which Piyush has suggested in previous posts. Along with that you can try:1) Official HD texture pack or 2) Skyrim 2K texture pack.

here is the link to 2K HD Textures : *skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/607 .  Official HD texture pack can be downloaded through steam. I am yet to try 2K texture pack. For now i am using offical pack. But from what i have heard and read the 2K textures are better. If you install both of these textures pack then official texture pack will supersede 2K texture pack because of the *.esp file that comes with official Texture pack. If you want to use both of them together then you will have to delete *.esp file that comes with official pack and make some changes in skyrim's *.ini files. You can google and look for more specific instructions if you are interested in that.

When you have done all of that you should try out this ENB preset:

Superb ENB-RL at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community  - This also comes with Realistic Lighting Mod which is highly recommended and since it comes with this mod itself so it's .ini file is properly configured so no worries there either. In it's readme file there are some changes mentioned to be made in skyrimpref.ini, don't forget to do that  . I am sure you will like the combination of all the mods that are suggested by piyush + textures+ ENB.

I use High preset. Extreme AFAIK should be used just for screenshots. There is also option for Bokeh's DOF and Film grain but I personally don't like it. I prefer the normal DOF. 

For water try this:
WATER - Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

I think this was suggested by piyush in his post as well. If you are interested in enhancing the looks of your character and options to customize the looks of your character then refer to piyush's post. infact I have installed all the mods suggested by him for graphics and character enhancement and effects have been incredible. Many thanks to him  and many more thanks to the modding community of skyrim which in my view has surpassed even GTA's modding community.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot for a lot of info.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Thanks a lot for a lot of info.



I hope you were not being sarcastic there  . When I am excited I tend to write a little more than what is required


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> I hope you were not being sarcastic there  . When I am excited I tend to write a little more than what is required



No I wasn't being sarcastic. I really appreciate the help. Its hard to find right description of TES series mods because there are just so many of them and I can't test all of them myself. 

BTW when I am being sarcastic I never put that nice smiley, I always like to use other sarcastic smiley in that post.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 1, 2013)

Try the Texture Pack Combiner.
There was a combined pack for download somewhere, I can't find it anymore.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Piyush said:


> that is why
> 
> You now have the rig man...install it and i'll recommend you the best mods (to make the game even better without losing any base touch of the game)



OK installed the game. Hereby I summon you to retrieve my right for the recommendations of mods. Now recommend or I shall put a spell on you.


----------



## Alok (Feb 3, 2013)

@Piyush played it above 200 hrs. but never tried any mod . I also need recommendation. List all that you found best.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK installed the game. Hereby I summon you to retrieve my right for the recommendations of mods. Now recommend or I shall put a spell on you.





Alok said:


> @Piyush played it above 200 hrs. but never tried any mod . I also need recommendation. List all that you found best.



I have created a detailed post for mods. Its the 28/29th page iirc.

I've clocked over 700 hrs on this game, so all the mods which I've listed there are those which I found to be best. There may be many more, for eg, I know there is an awesome known as HD 2K textures, but I couldn't give it a try due to GPU limitations.

So, try those which I listed as they cover up 90% of popular mods out there and if you still find something missing, then share it here.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I have created a detailed post for mods. Its the 28/29th page iirc.
> 
> I've clocked over 700 hrs on this game, so all the mods which I've listed there are those which I found to be best. There may be many more, for eg, I know there is an awesome known as HD 2K textures, but I couldn't give it a try due to GPU limitations.
> 
> So, try those which I listed as they cover up 90% of popular mods out there and if you still find something missing, then share it here.



Yeah I kinda expected this type of post, you lazy man. And BTW you don't remember correctly, you posted the mods on 58 & 59 page not 28 & 29 page. Some mods name are also on page 56.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I kinda expected this type of post, you lazy man. And BTW you don't remember correctly, you posted the mods on 58 & 59 page not 28 & 29 page. Some mods name are also on page 56.



Come on bro , cut me some slack will ya 
That post took all the juices out off me, another post like that ad i'm dead 

and this thread has only 31 pages till now, howcome 58 and 59 pages are you talking about?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow seriously, I am writing 932th post and this is 31st page ??. Great. Looks again its page no. 63 or I guess your settings in control panel are different than me.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Wow seriously, I am writing 932th post and this is 31st page ??. Great. Looks again its page no. 63 or I guess your settings in control panel are different than me.



Oh yea 
My settings allow much more posts in a single page, thats why.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yup 30 posts/page.

Also,on topic

i love Markarth

*i.imgur.com/Zr0xO7w.jpg


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Yup 30 posts/page.
> 
> Also,on topic
> 
> i love Markarth



I like her personality


----------



## Piyush (Feb 4, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Yup 30 posts/page.
> 
> Also,on topic
> 
> ...



*i love Markath's Innkeeper helper*
Corrected


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

I like her body.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

^Same here..
Too bad skyrim isnt dragon age  or else


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Too good Skyrim isn't Dragon Age. I mean come on guys love a game for what it is. I want an identity for every game not a hoch poch of many games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

Dude, you didnt get what i meant.. I put more emphasis on the "or else" part.. if u know what i mean


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

I still didn't get what you mean. You are complaining Skyrim because its not like DA series or praising it ?? I am sorry I am not very good with smileys.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

Ill give you a hint.. What is the first thing that comes into your mind, when you saw Markarth's nice body and What are Bioware Games famous for (aside from awesome story)..
Just link these two facts


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Morrigan.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2013)

I like 

*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120327220949/elderscrolls/ru/images/0/0b/SR-npc-Daighre.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2013)

Talking about mods, you can summon  Steve Jobs and god Jesus himself to help you

Summon Steve Jobs at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah well if Spider man can come in Skyrim world then everything is possible.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 6, 2013)

Honestly saying skyrim modding community has gone crazy(in a good way). Steve jobs? man this is just crazy


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Fellas the new DLC has been released. Dragonborn.


----------



## arpit6199 (Feb 6, 2013)

yeah Full Of bugs and breaking the game yet again


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

arpit6199 said:


> yeah Full Of bugs and breaking the game yet again



Seriously ?? I thought its a nice one. Seems like Bethsda will release a update then to rectify the issues with this DLC.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 7, 2013)

With a game of this magnitude and with these many customization options it's bound to have some bugs. The point to be observed is whether the developer cares enough to rectify those bugs or not. Also, with games like skyrim there will always be some bugs no matter how many updates they release. It would be enough for me if the developer rectifies the bugs which can actually break the game. But this should be done in time or else it's a waste.

I had bought dawnguard few days back. Will have to wait for some time before spending another 20$. If anyone has tried this DLC please review it if possible. Even a brief opinion will be enough.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Alright I downloaded around 1.43 GB  MODS today. Another 1 GB is remaining and then I am gonna start playing it.
What do you guys suggest?? A male or a female ?? A warrior or a Mage ?? Which is more fun ??


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 7, 2013)

I prefer female  for obvious reasons and also availability of some awesome character development mods specifically for female character. I use a combination of both mage and warrior or thief type character. Archery+Sneak+Light armor+Conjuration= godlike even in master difficulty. In the beginning you may face some difficulties becoz of low armor rating of light armor but in later stages it wont matter if you use your perk wisely. One other overpowering character is Heavy armor+one handed+block(shield)+conjuration. If you are going for conjuration then choose breton race as it's conjuration is already at 25 and you can just invest first 2 perks in conjuration and flame atronach can easily take care of your enemies upto level 10 atleast.

Again a lengthy reply but i hope it helps


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Actually this reply wasn't lengthy at all.
Anyway I'm gonna play as a human only, that too maybe nord because I like the face of Nord for obvious reasons. Can a girl marry another girl in this game because I downloaded the *Women of Middle Earth* MOD and I really want Eowyn as my Wife. 
Now suggest what should I chose ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 7, 2013)

Be a man.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes you can marry a girl even if your using a female character. I married lydia while using a female character. Bretons look perfectly human. Only thing is that they are not that tall but with female character you won't mind that at all. If you have installed the character development mods that piyush suggested then you can create a breton character just as beautiful as a nord. I will post a pic of my breton character if possible.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Well lets see what will I choose male or female. I have actually never played as a female in any game at all. Nut in this game females are so beautiful after the MODs of course. If a male face will impress me enough then I'll be male or Female. 

Created a Male Nord. Damn the females are so sexy but some reasons I didn't chose them.
Installed nearly 35 mods including 2K textures and its working for now, lets see what happens next however the brightness has been lowered and sometimes everything looks kinda dark but a little tweak did the job.
I accidently installed a nude mod for females and damn after so many mods for body and all they look sexy. Had to modify the mod though so that they will wear undies when I strip off all the equipment from them. 
Anyway loving the game, getting a stable 60 FPS with all settings at highest including the AA. Have to do a little tweaking for micro stuttering though but I'll get it to my liking real soon.
Big thanks to Piyush for compelling me to play the game and also for recommending such awesome and sexy  Mods.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 8, 2013)

if you are using ENB series+ real lighting mod then night will be dark. I prefer to use dark nights as it is a little more intimidating that way  and candlelight spell gives me just about enough light to go through the night


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

So any method to make the environment brighter ??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Big thanks to Piyush for compelling me to play the game and also for recommending such *awesome and sexy Mods*.



I knew it


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

Piyush said:


> I knew it



With that CBBE mod I accidently activated the nude version and guess what. When I took all their equipments they were all naked. I was like WTF ??
I changed it to lingerie mode because with that I wasn't able to play the game. 

Fellas you need to see this
*100+ Mods and Damn the Game looks Photo-realistic*


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ Nice find and thanks for sharing that link 

You can try this link if you are using Superb ENB preset but i don't know if it's any good since I haven't used it- *skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/19467


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 9, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> You can try this link if you are using Superb ENB preset but i don't know if it's any good since I haven't used it- Different Nights for Superb ENB-RL at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community



Super RL enb nights aren't that dark for me.    I mostly switch between Super RL & TV Enb (looks better but is slower).
Any one used Climates of Tamriel ?  How is the performance on that ?


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ For me it's pitch dark and I like it that way so it was not an issue for me. Other ENBs weren't so dark but that maybe coz they did not come with realistic lighting mod properly configured for the ENB presets. 

I tried Climates of tamriel just tonight but the problem was that superb ENBs config did not compliment it. The daytime bloom effect was non existent which really bothered me. Yes the sunrise and sunset was beautiful. Even the rain looked like actual rain and the effect of heavy rainfall on lakes or any other 'still' water-body was just amazing. I will either have to look for a ENB which compliments this mod or else will have to play with the *.ini file myself to find the perfect match. That mod, if you can get it to work with ENB properly, can be a godsend in terms of realistic appeal of the game's environment.

For me there was no performance hit in terms of FPS or smoothness with this MOD


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

Alright will try that, will also try the Climate mod if I can. 

OK as promised to Piyush here are some screenshots

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8230/8458069310_4a11fb5a00_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8111/8458070032_f64fb24d16_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8108/8458069840_f50631a1d8_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8106/8456969535_6825b0c340_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8240/8456969725_c7110f561f_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8456970781_291f326501_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8244/8458070142_2c33014028_c.jpg

I hope you like it. Now I am thinking to install some more graphics Mods as I am getting solid 60 FPS till now so want to see which mod can lower that.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ Try TV ENB I am sure it will bring down your FPS but the game just looks stunning on that .

Going by your Iron Sword I am assuming that you haven't played it that much yet  . I loved the screenshots by the way. Especially that sunrise/sunset one 

One question- Who did you go with in the beginning havdar or rolaf?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

OK but will it improve the graphics as per the performance drop ??
Actually I have yet to install the Climate mod and after that I guess that screenshot will improve. As for now, love the water and the textures so far. Also the Pretty face mode didn't worked out quite well and there was a clear partition of neck and rest of the body so uninstalled it. I don't like so much dirt on ladies faces and tried many mods but none does the job as per my liking. I hope that I will find some more. For now my my Skyrim installation directory is 19 GB. 
Yeah haven't played much, just level 2 guy, still confused whether I should be a warrior or a mage because warrior class is not very fun in this game or does it becomes more fun later ??
BTW how do I do the spells because as for now I don't know one and do everyone have to play as Warrior first ?? I mean in other games you have some spells from start but in this game this is not the case.
I guess that was Havdar. He seemed like a nice guy to me so went with him.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice screenies out there 
BTW have you added immersive weapons and armor mod too?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Nice screenies out there
> BTW have you added immersive weapons and armor mod too?



Yes added them already. Now added some more like Climate Change, Realistic rain, Lightening, snow footprints, HD Retexture for Landscapes. Some mods conflict with each other so have to take care while overwriting the files.
After all of these, still getting 60 FPS no performance drops whatsoever. 

OK so are the screenshots better than the Official HD Texture pack or not. I am asking because I never tried that one and directly went on to installing all the graphics mod so don't know exactly, how much improved graphics have became.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 9, 2013)

I hope you are using the nexus mod manager or something equivalent for mod installs.

As for mage yes it gets boring afterwards.

Completely forgot how to activate spells though.I think it was something 'Q' related.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah I am using NMM thanks to Piyush, though installing ENBs are still pain in the ass. Some will cause the game to crash and then uninstallion. Really tedious, nevertheless, experimenting a bit to get a good taste of it. CF setup also adds to some problems as some ENBs don't works well with CF setups but I am glad with the performance. 

Damn the nights are too dark. I mean I can't see a thing properly just like in real life. How do you guys roam in night ??


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I am using NMM thanks to Piyush, though installing ENBs are still pain in the ass. Some will cause the game to crash and then uninstallion. Really tedious, nevertheless, experimenting a bit to get a good taste of it. CF setup also adds to some problems as some ENBs don't works well with CF setups but I am glad with the performance.
> 
> Damn the nights are too dark. I mean I can't see a thing properly just like in real life. How do you guys roam in night ??



I usually skip the nights with the wait option, I think the default is "T"  on the keyboard.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn the nights are too dark. I mean I can't see a thing properly just like in real life. How do you guys roam in night ??


Carry a torch
Or buy a candlelight/ magelight spell (One of these spells hover above your head to illuminate the surroundings)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I usually skip the nights with the wait option, I think the default is "T"  on the keyboard.



Yeah I know that very well but thats not the point. What if I wan to roam in night ??



Piyush said:


> Carry a torch
> Or buy a candlelight/ magelight spell (One of these spells hover above your head to illuminate the surroundings)



Thanks. Will do that. There are also some lantern Mods in Nexus. I guess they can be useful now. Never thought I will use that much Mods but one mod leads to another, what can I say. It feels awesome to modify a game to that much degree and play it.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's the candlelight spell. Magelight spell can help you in marking your way so that its easier to come back in the dungeons. What magelight spell does is that it will leave a kind of a ball of light where you cast it and it wont go out so you can track your back in dungeons if you cast it at the right places 

As for the neck partition I believe there is a patch for that for CBBE. If i remember correctly it was on the file list of pretty faces MOD.

I haven't tried TV ENB myself but I have read on many forums that it may well be the best looking ENB out there. Try it out, replacing ENBs is pretty easy anyway  and please post some screenies if you do


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> It's the candlelight spell. Magelight spell can help you in marking your way so that its easier to come back in the dungeons. What magelight spell does is that it will leave a kind of a ball of light where you cast it and it wont go out so you can track your back in dungeons if you cast it at the right places
> 
> As for the neck partition I believe there is a patch for that. If i remember correctly it was on the file list of pretty faces MOD.
> 
> I haven't tried TV ENB myself but I have read on many forums that it may well be the best looking ENB out there. Try it out replacing ENBs is pretty easy anyway  and please post some screenies if you do



Well I tried to overwrite every file with Pretty Face MOD but still neck partition. Anyway CBBE also works great and don't need pretty faces much. Will tweak it if needed to.
As for TV ENB Mod, I tried both the Colorful and non colorful mods but both posed problem with manual installation and with NMM it looked much worse than the Super ENB so I am sticking with that only.

Soon will put on the list of MODS that I have installed currently.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 10, 2013)

rohit32407 said:


> I haven't tried TV ENB myself but I have read on many forums that it may well be the best looking ENB out there. Try it out, replacing ENBs is pretty easy anyway  and please post some screenies if you do



Here are some with TV ENB
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8883&d=1360440568
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8882&d=1360440559
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8881&d=1360440548
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8880&d=1360440530


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

Super ENB works better for me and looks better than TV ENB


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/M3R2R3h.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

Well thats the reason I prefer to experiment as much as I want with Modding at game starting.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 10, 2013)

I created a kick ass male hero in my last playthrough
will share pics soon


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

Give me his first save file if you can. I suck at character creation.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 18, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/uD1yV.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ Nice whats that ?? Theme ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 18, 2013)

*axerron.deviantart.com/art/Skyrim-...t.com/art/Skyrim-Rainmeter-Suite-v2-283817269


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> *axerron.deviantart.com/art/Skyrim-...t.com/art/Skyrim-Rainmeter-Suite-v2-283817269



Page doesn't exist.


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah page doesn't exist  I would have liked to get that


----------



## GrimReaper (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks for the link theme looks good .... the only reason the link dint work was because the link was pasted twice continously within the url tag Skyrim Rainmeter Skin by ~Axerron on deviantART


----------



## rohit32407 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^Thanks for the link and bringing that to my notice. Don't know how i missed that.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

So its just a theme or a complete overhaul of the desktop ??


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I forgot my html


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Skyrim: Legendary Edition appears in polish store Ultima.pl  

*www.ultima.pl/search.php?search=Skyrim+Legendary+Edition

Credit to Eurogamer: Skyrim: Legendary Edition to contain all DLC - report &bull; News &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2013)

Should have also included some unofficial but popular mods too to make it more flashy.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

OK so that means that development phase of this game is complete right ??


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> OK so that means that development phase of this game is complete right ??



Yup. Should enter Beta soon . Modders will fix the rest and make the final release.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok then finally I can resume this awesome game then.


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/yX8sl4m.jpg


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 27, 2013)

^Ah, Whiterun guards. 

Speaking of dragons, though..........

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0b6vfXEVB1r7n07lo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2013)

Perfect timing of those 2 pics^^


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2013)

Faun said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i.imgur.com/yX8sl4m.jpg



That alive or dead? OMG, that's so funny.  

AI kinda shytty....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2013)

I just completed Skyrim-Legendary Edition....


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I just completed Skyrim-Legendary Edition....



With Mods or without mods ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> With Mods or without mods ??



With Mods like SkyUI,Infinite Carry Weight,Deadric Armor(complete set),Quest markers etc...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 29, 2013)

I've got a problem with Dawnguard,The quest "Chasing Echoes" is not triggering even after i talk to Serana

Note:- no mods installed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I've got a problem with Dawnguard,The quest "Chasing Echoes" is not triggering even after i talk to Serana
> 
> Note:- no mods installed.



Just save,exit the game and load the game again or try doing any other quest and come later to talk to serana. I tried these when I also got the same problem. It worked for me though....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Just save,exit the game and load the game again or try doing any other quest and come later to talk to serana. I tried these when I also got the same problem. It worked for me though....



Save when? After Talking to Moth Priest(Dexion)?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Save when? After Talking to Moth Priest(Dexion)?



When you are talking with Serana or the moth priest, you will be in the Fort Dawnguard right. Save in the fort even before talking with the moth priest or after talking to Serana and load from it or do a small side quest and later on come to Fort Dawnguard and resume your quest. In the game I preferred not to become a vampire. 
Side Note: Even after completing the Dawnguard Quest you will be left with Serana as your companion and even then you can become a vampire just by talking to her and letting her turn into a vampire. its your choice though...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2013)

Boy all my Mods collection is gone with the HDD or I would have resumed this game also.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Save when? After Talking to Moth Priest(Dexion)?



Just do a side mission while having started this quest. And yea, do save before you initiate this quest.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Just do a side mission while having started this quest. And yea, do save before you initiate this quest.



A Thumb Rule for RPG games. Save everytime you are going to talk to someone, you never know what might go wrong.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

Bumping for Sam.

@ Sam
See Skyrim GEMS. Its has a really nice collection of gameplay enhancing mods.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 2, 2013)

Where can I find the legendary edition of this game at the lowest price?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Where can I find the legendary edition of this game at the lowest price?



Whats the price you are getting ??


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Whats the price you are getting ??



4.3k ...game4u


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> 4.3k ...game4u



Well on most of other stores its unavailable.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 2, 2013)

Even though my name is Nerevarine, I admit, i have yet to complete Dragonborn -_-
Not the biggest fan of Elder scrolls anymore


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

Well I am not a big fan either but I do have to admit that game is darn good and gives more than value for your money.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 2, 2013)

Actually no, Skyrim was a massively stripped down version of Morrowind.. If you have played Morrowind, you will know the world "felt" much much more detailed than skyrim


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Actually no, Skyrim was a massively stripped down version of Morrowind.. If you have played Morrowind, you will know the world "felt" much much more detailed than skyrim



Yeah I have played that as well but you have to admit that not many games of this age are as good as Skyrim. if you talk about good ol games then we used to have plethora of real nice games back then but with time the quality has been degraded and not just for this series but every series I recall. Look aat Bioware's list of games and other RPG developers. All of them created great games back then and now they are just trying to get as much money as they can. But still Skyrim is good enough for me for this time of gaming. Also with so many mods of the games, it looked like paradise and all so can't really complain much about it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 2, 2013)

I was talking about Elder Scrolls III, ..
That was the shiz back then dude.. You should really try it.. ANY elder scrolls fan should try it


Spoiler



*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab32/flint117/morrowind1.png~original
Morrowind 2013 looks almost better than SKYRIM


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

I know and I have Played it and the Elder Scrolls 2 also which had just too large map to walk.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I was talking about Elder Scrolls III, ..
> That was the shiz back then dude.. You should really try it.. ANY elder scrolls fan should try it



I tried it. It has a tricky fast travel system though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 2, 2013)

^true, it had silt striders and mages guild teleporters.. Can get repetitive at times but it was still not that hard to get from one place to another.. Especially after you get the boots of blinding speed


----------



## noob (Oct 2, 2013)

When is Skyrim VI coming ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

You mean The Elder Scrolls VI ?? Well we have no idea.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 3, 2013)

Finally bought the legendary edition for 1.8k on Steam.  Super excited, maybe after playing Guild Wars 2, I won't feel lost in this genre  

Where can I get umpteen mods for this game? Should I apply mods from the beginning itself?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Finally bought the legendary edition for 1.8k on Steam.  Super excited, maybe after playing Guild Wars 2, I won't feel lost in this genre
> 
> Where can I get umpteen mods for this game? Should I apply mods from the beginning itself?


Try the game as it is for the first time. At least 50 hrs if you take my opinion. Then you can go for mods.
Or, you can choose those mods which dont change the integrity of the game but still add lots of stuff.

here are some mods which I used in my only playthrough after 200hrs in game

Mods


----------



## iittopper (Oct 3, 2013)

Playing vanilla for few hour is best way , since then only , you can appreciate the mods you installed .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2013)

I usually apply the Graphics from the beginning but no gameplay changing mods before playing for some time.


----------



## chris (Oct 5, 2013)

When i enter Dragonsreach, everyone attack me and lydia (she is constantly fighting there as she is not following me). How i  make them non aggressive ? Reason for them being aggressive is i made a monk follow me into that place, he attacked everyone (not my fault). If i don't visit Dragonsreach for some days, they will forget everything ?


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2013)

Lydia died fighting with me against the bandits.Will she come back?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Lydia died fighting with me against the bandits.Will she come back?



Nope.


----------



## chris (Oct 5, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Lydia died fighting with me against the bandits.Will she come back?



No, if she died, won't come back 

Some times she sit down when health is low to prevent death. Only way to get her back is to go back to older save.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Nope.



That is unfortunate 



chris said:


> No, if she died, won't come back
> 
> Some times she sit down when health is low to prevent death. Only way to get her back is to go back to older save.



Did she ever die in your game?

What's your steam id?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2013)

Not exactly. You are playing a RPG, what do you expect. Your decisions must have an impact.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 5, 2013)

Its good that she died.. she was useless anyway.. Serana makes a better wife


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Not exactly. You are playing a RPG, what do you expect. Your decisions must have an impact.



It wasn't my decison in any way.She follows me wherever I go as she is there to protect me.She died a hero's death.

Anyways, I will play from a previous saved game as I need her.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 5, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Lydia died fighting with me against the bandits.Will she come back?



Console(~).
My dog in Fallout 3 was immortal that way.He didn't bark after i ressurected him though 



gameranand said:


> Not exactly. You are playing a RPG, what do you expect. Your decisions must have an impact.


Except this is a Bethesda RPG not Ass Effect or Dragon Rage."decisions" dont lead to death of a companion
In a Bethesda RPG your companions can die in battle.They are hard to kill and dont respawn


----------



## chris (Oct 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Its good that she died.. she was useless anyway.. Serana makes a better wife



Poor Lynda, she was not your wife


----------



## iittopper (Oct 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Its good that she died.. she was useless anyway.. Serana makes a better wife



when do we meet serena ?



rock2702 said:


> It wasn't my decison in any way.She follows me wherever I go as she is there to protect me.She died a hero's death.
> 
> Anyways, I will play from a previous saved game as I need her.



just move on , you will get used to  . Whats the point of playing RPG when you cant continue the game with your decision .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> It wasn't my decison in any way.She follows me wherever I go as she is there to protect me.She died a hero's death.
> 
> Anyways, I will play from a previous saved game as I need her.





CommanderShawnzer said:


> Console(~).
> My dog in Fallout 3 was immortal that way.He didn't bark after i ressurected him though
> 
> 
> ...



It was your decision to let her die. I am talking about that decision, you should have saved her at any cost.

Commander got it the wrong way.


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey i am stuck in this dlc.
New quest says use bend of will to defeat some dragon. But i have no idea where to meet him. Does any1 knows answer


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> It was your decision to let her die. I am talking about that decision, *you should have saved her at any cost.*
> 
> Commander got it the wrong way.



One does not simply save  some NPC companion,when one's ass is taking fire.
Like i said,Companions are tough to kill,so you can imagine what kind of battle rock must've fought for lydia to die


----------



## gameranand (Oct 5, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> One does not simply save  some NPC companion,when one's ass is taking fire.
> Like i said,Companions are tough to kill,so you can imagine what kind of battle rock must've fought for lydia to die



Yeah I know the game mechanics but still it was fault that she died so he have to pay for it. Simple as that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 5, 2013)

iittopper said:


> when do we meet serena ?
> 
> 
> 
> just move on , you will get used to  . Whats the point of playing RPG when you cant continue the game with your decision .



In the Dawnguard expansion, although  you cant marry her without mods


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 5, 2013)

There is no need to use any mods to keep any follower alive but one needs to jump into the fight before they does and help them...


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 14, 2013)

If you give proper equips she rarely dies. I use her as tank, send her in room filled with enemies while i pick them with my bow and arrow. Also my lydia one hits kills even bosses and dragons so i hardly need to fight most of the time.


----------



## chris (Oct 14, 2013)

one hit kill dragon ? what Armour and weapon you given to lydia ?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 14, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> If you give proper equips she rarely dies. I use her as tank, send her in room filled with enemies while i pick them with my bow and arrow. Also my lydia one hits kills even bosses and dragons so i hardly need to fight most of the time.



Holy ****, seriously One hit kill Dragon. Just tell me the armor and weapon and where to get it. Price doesn't matter, I have plenty in game.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> If you give proper equips she rarely dies. I use her as tank, send her in room filled with enemies while i pick them with my bow and arrow. Also my lydia one hits kills even bosses and dragons so i hardly need to fight most of the time.



Plz mention the enchantments on her weapons and armor !!


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 14, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Plz mention the enchantments on her weapons and armor !!



Weapon is Mehrunes Razor. I dont remember where i got it but it has slight chance of instant kill.Armour is dark lilith mod with lot of enhancements. Armour doesnt matter much you can give her good armour and it will do.
Sometimes dragon scoops land outside city. Every gaurd rush to kill dragon. Lydia goes in 1hits dragon it dies and then i go in to take the credit.
Also when fighting a dragon just keep on eye on the hp it will be like dragon having 60% and then suddenly it will die.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 14, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Weapon is Mehrunes Razor. I dont remember where i got it but it has slight chance of instant kill.Armour is dark lilith mod with lot of enhancements. Armour doesnt matter much you can give her good armour and it will do.
> Sometimes dragon scoops land outside city. Every gaurd rush to kill dragon. Lydia goes in 1hits dragon it dies and then i go in to take the credit.
> Also when fighting a dragon just keep on eye on the hp it will be like dragon having 60% and then suddenly it will die.



Oh that ! nice... Thats dagger was actually the weapon Daedric Lord Mehrunes Dagon used to carry. Its has 1% chance to insta kill, that was the reason I never tried. 
Nice Lydia you got there


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 14, 2013)

It looks a hell lot more than 1% to me.
If you yourself use it i think charge will get depleted fast. But when lydia uses it doesnt get depleted so you dont have to worry about refilling it.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 15, 2013)

Modded

*i42.tinypic.com/nda6i0.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Modded
> 
> *i42.tinypic.com/nda6i0.jpg


  What MODS have you installed in order to achieve the above effect. Please elaborate.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 15, 2013)

^ This is mainly a tropical mod ( Tropical Skyrim -- A Climate Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community ) . Apart from this i have various other graphics mods 



Spoiler



*i40.tinypic.com/vcryty.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ This is mainly a tropical mod ( Tropical Skyrim -- A Climate Overhaul at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community ) . Apart from this i have various other graphics mods
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you list out all the MODS that you are using right now and what GPU are you using right now buddy?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> Weapon is Mehrunes Razor. I dont remember where i got it but it has slight chance of instant kill.Armour is dark lilith mod with lot of enhancements. Armour doesnt matter much you can give her good armour and it will do.
> Sometimes dragon scoops land outside city. Every gaurd rush to kill dragon. Lydia goes in 1hits dragon it dies and then i go in to take the credit.
> Also when fighting a dragon just keep on eye on the hp it will be *like dragon having 60% and then suddenly it will die.*



Possibly a bug.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 15, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Can you list out all the MODS that you are using right now and what GPU are you using right now buddy?



Check my above post , i listed all mod i am using , Gpu - 560ti


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Possibly a bug.



Not a bug. Small chance to instant kill just gets triggered


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

When I instal MODS like Climate Overhaul my game is not working at all. I installed Skyrim normal version not the Legendary version and I updated to latest version. What could be the problem?



sandeep410 said:


> Not a bug. Small chance to instant kill just gets triggered



Even when I am playing also the dragon dies with 3 hits with any of swords I use.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

See the instructions carefully about installing the MOD. Also how do you install the MODS ?? Wrye Bash is recommended although Nexus MOD manager also works.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> See the instructions carefully about installing the MOD. Also how do you install the MODS ?? Wrye Bash is recommended although Nexus MOD manager also works.



I use Nexus MOD Manager only while installing any MODS into Skyrim...


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 22, 2013)

You must be pretty high level if you are killing dragon in 3 hits


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

Ya I am in level 82


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 22, 2013)

How did you find so much quests to get to that level.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> How did you find so much quests to get to that level.



I cleared all most all the dungeons, forts and completed most of  the side quests. I go into taverns and help people of one hold after another.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

Whats the level Cap in Skyrim BTW ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Whats the level Cap in Skyrim BTW ??



In Skyrim normal edition I think 100 but in Skyrim -Legendary Edition there is no level cap as such....


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 22, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> How did you find so much quests to get to that level.



Fast travel to Winterhold college.

Wait for dragons to spawn.

Kill them.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> When I instal MODS like Climate Overhaul my game is not working at all. I installed Skyrim normal version not the Legendary version and I updated to latest version. What could be the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Even when I am playing also the dragon dies with 3 hits with any of swords I use.



Are you refering to tropical skyrim - climate overhaul map ? If you dont have dlc , make sure you are not installing dlc version mod . If you dont have BOSS sowfware , then download it asap / Run it , it will rearrange your mod in order and will tell why a partular mod is making your game crash . Also i hope you already have SKSE .



bavusani said:


> Even when I am playing also the dragon dies with 3 hits with any of swords I use.



Download  deadly dragon/mighty dragon mod to have real battle with dragon  . Since your level is too high , You are now God of tamriel . Just download some mod that gives you tough time surviving which will make your game interesting hopefully . Some of these mods are frostfall , ultimate combat , deadly combat etc .


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 22, 2013)

Should i install [Yes i can't afford 60$ :'(] the legendary version or the normal version [I haven't played skyrim even once yet]
I say that because legendary version includes all the DLC's from the start it alters the original game by quite a bit ? [i heard vampires attack you randomly?]

So what should i do ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Should i install [Yes i can't afford 60$ :'(] the legendary version or the normal version [I haven't played skyrim even once yet]
> I say that because legendary version includes all the DLC's from the start it alters the original game by quite a bit ? [i heard vampires attack you randomly?]
> 
> So what should i do ?



Instal Legendary Edition and once you start Dawnguard DLC (Vampire DLC) you will be attacked by vampires and then you will be become a vampire yourself which is considered a disease that can be cured as well and you will be attacked by guards and people in the different holds(kingdoms) when you you will become a blood sucking vampire. you can feed on people during night times but I did not like it as such...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Instal Legendary Edition and once you start Dawnguard DLC (Vampire DLC) you will be attacked by vampires and then you will be become a vampire yourself which is considered a disease that can be cured as well and you will be attacked by guards and people in the different holds(kingdoms) when you you will become a blood sucking vampire. you can feed on people during night times but I did not like it as such...



What if i want to play the base game first [not the dlc]
Should i install normal version then add-in dlc when needed or INstall legendary edition and disable the DLC [and re-enable when needed]?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> What if i want to play the base game first [not the dlc]
> Should i install normal version then add-in dlc when needed or INstall legendary edition and disable the DLC [and re-enable when needed]?



The base game is the 1st you play then you will move parallel with the other DLC's if you want as the quests will arise but it is upto you to begin them or finish them or not. So you can play the base game and then move by 1 DLC after another if you really want to as you wish buddy.OK.

P.S: The base game is itself massive as it contains main quests & side quests as well.( Along with the DLC's its really massive)


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> The base game is the 1st you play then you will move parallel with the other DLC's if you want as the quests will arise but it is upto you to begin them or finish them or not. So you can play the base game and then move by 1 DLC after another if you really want to as you wish buddy.OK.
> 
> P.S: The base game is itself massive as it contains main quests & side quests as well.( Along with the DLC's its really massive)



I can disable the DLC in the legendary version and re-enable them at a later stage right ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I can disable the DLC in the legendary version and re-enable them at a later stage right ?



I don't recommend you to disable the DLC's as it might corrupt your whole game or even your save games. So it is better to play the base game 1st then play the DLC's later.OK.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 22, 2013)

bavusani said:


> In Skyrim normal edition I think 100 but in Skyrim -Legendary Edition there is no level cap as such....



i think it was 81.........


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i think it was 81.........



Don't know about that but now level cap is unlimited with Legendary Edition. I hope that It gets on sale in Steam Shristmas Sales, I really want this game in my library in legal way.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Don't know about that but now level cap is unlimited with Legendary Edition. I hope that It gets on sale in Steam Shristmas Sales, I really want this game in my library in legal way.



for sp u want to buy this game?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> for sp u want to buy this game?



To pay tribute to the developers thats all.
I have bought Witcher 1 and 2. Recently Bought Batman GOTY for this reason, I had Batman GOTY installed and I was playing it and still bought the game.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> for sp u want to buy this game?



Why? SP-only games are not worth buying?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why? SP-only games are not worth buying



Please see the Borderlands 2 thread and if you can then fulfill my request.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Please see the Borderlands 2 thread and if you can then fulfill my request.


What do you mean?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What do you mean?



I wanted to add the Spreadsheet on Second Sheet so I am requesting you if you can delete your second post so that my post comes at 2nd and I can add the List there. Arijit Sinha already deleted his 3rd post.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I wanted to add the Spreadsheet on Second Sheet so I am requesting you if you can *delete your second post* so that my post comes at 2nd and I can add the List there. Arijit Sinha already deleted his 3rd post.



'Tis done


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 'Tis done



Thanks.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 22, 2013)

edit - nevermind


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 22, 2013)

iittopper said:


> edit - nevermind



lol what is this for?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why? SP-only games are not worth buying?



no i mean to say once u complete a story of sp (for me atleast) when u replay it feels kinda boring....... so tats y i was wondering........


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 23, 2013)

50% OFF ON SKYRIM and DLCS :
GameFly Digital

SHOULD I BUY THE NORMAL SKYRIM for 15$ havent played it before so kinda confused?


PS: JUST REALIZED IT IS REGION RESTRICTED :'((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2013)

zI'll wait for the offer in Steam. Yoo many accounts make it difficult to manage games.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> zI'll wait for the offer in Steam. Yoo many accounts make it difficult to manage games.



After buying it from there, it must be activated on steam so nothing to manage ?

Even i'll be waiting for steam sale [Maybe next summer sale 75% off? ]
I'm too excited to play this game DD


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> After buying it from there, it must be activated on steam so nothing to manage ?
> 
> Even i'll be waiting for steam sale [Maybe next summer sale 75% off? ]
> I'm too excited to play this game DD



Oh..I didn't knew about that. Still Christmas Sale is just around the corner and game is also 2 year old so 75% off would be preferable.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 23, 2013)

^ yeah but the problem is skyrim never went to 75% off , so it is hihly unlikely for this year . BTW i have see many russian site selling skyrim key for as low as 8$ ( many of my friend have got it) .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ yeah but the problem is skyrim never went to 75% off , so it is hihly unlikely for this year . BTW i have see many russian site selling skyrim key for as low as 8$ ( many of my friend have got it) .



Can we get hands on it ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 23, 2013)

^you can also get skyrim through trade.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ yeah but the problem is skyrim never went to 75% off , so it is hihly unlikely for this year . BTW i have see many russian site selling skyrim key for as low as 8$ ( many of my friend have got it) .



Those are region restricted.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 23, 2013)

Skyrim LE was going for as low as 12 TF2 Keys which comes to around $22 on steamtrades.


----------



## avinashe23 (Oct 23, 2013)

Skyrim rocks


----------



## iittopper (Oct 23, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Skyrim LE was going for as low as 12 TF2 Keys which comes to around $22 on steamtrades.



Thats really a good price .


Piyush said:


> Those are region restricted.



Not all afaik , my friends have activated the key on steam .


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 24, 2013)

Started Skyrim [On lowest settings on 720p lol ;P]
Love the game 


BTW how do i make my charachter like this 

Skyrim Mod: Sporty Sexy Sweat UNP (HD) - YouTube
Not only the sweat mod but everything else [especailly the birth mark near her lips and the hair ]


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Not all afaik , my friends have activated the key on steam .


Well my Witcher 2, which I got at low price from a russian trader was region restricted. Had to trade itaway for lower price then, at my loss.


ACidBaseD said:


> Started Skyrim [On lowest settings on 720p lol ;P]
> Love the game
> 
> 
> ...


Search Skyrim Nexus for Hair and tattoo mods


----------



## iittopper (Oct 24, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Well my Witcher 2, which I got at low price from a russian trader was region restricted. Had to trade itaway for lower price then, at my loss.



yeah witcher 2 is region locked . you can always check if the game is region locked or not 


1. Open regional Steam storefront with url:
Welcome to Steam
where cc parameter that set region store you want to browse
us - USA, ru - Russia, uk - UK,fr - France, au - Australia etc.
2. Open game store page and position cursor over "Add to Cart" button
3. Look at browser status bar. You will see something like this - javascript:AddToCart(8744);
Write down this number and repeat from step one but with different cc parameter.
Then compare numbers you written down.
Difference means that regional stores sell different version.
If you see same numbers for several EU countries and different number for Russian store then that game have Ru. Same numbers for all stores - RoW



ACidBaseD said:


> Started Skyrim [On lowest settings on 720p lol ;P]
> Love the game
> 
> 
> ...



CBBE tattoo + armour


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

^Copied down in opera notes. Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2013)

Started Skyrim-Legendary Edition (With MODS)

MODS:

100x Carry Weight
RaceMenu
SkyUI
Dance of Death
ApachiiHair
Pure Waters
Skyrim Flora Overhaul
Monster Mod
Tropical Skyrim
Elwis Alternative Rock Textures 2k for Tropical Skyrim
Less Bloom Option
Tropical Zebras -Replacers & Herds
Whiterun Paradise City for Tropical Skyrim
CBBE Face & Body Textures

Playing as Legendary.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 24, 2013)

^ few more mod i recommend ( from start)
A quality world map
Skyrim hd - 2k texture
apachi sky hair 
climate of tamriel 
enhance night skyrim


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 24, 2013)

btw guys which Armour do u guys prefer??

i have deadric armour complete set 2 times upgraded + 30-40% smithing.........


----------



## iittopper (Oct 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> btw guys which Armour do u guys prefer??
> 
> i have deadric armour complete set 2 times upgraded + 30-40% smithing.........



ebony armour , deadric armour , and thief guild armour .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ebony armour , deadric armour , and thief guild armour .



I prefer Dragonplate Armor (Complete Set).


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 24, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ebony armour , deadric armour , and thief guild armour .



ebony armour is good for main archers while thief guild is best for mages i think.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ few more mod i recommend ( from start)
> A quality world map
> Skyrim hd - 2k texture
> apachi sky hair
> ...



I installed all the mods you said except Skyrim HD-2k Texture & Climates of Tamriel which require at least HD7850 to run smoothly.



gta0gagan said:


> ebony armour is good for main archers while thief guild is best for mages i think.....



Ebony Armor is for both Melee Combat & Archers , Theif Guild Armor is for Mages & Deadric or Dragonplate Armor is for only Melee Combat (ie. Warriors) which are Heavy Duty Armor mainly suited for Orcs,Redguards & Nords in Skyrim.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 24, 2013)

Iirc thieves guild leader's name is Mercer right?

What a badass 



Spoiler



Wish we could have him as companion.The thieves guild questline was very disappointing.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2013)

^^I always hated him. Such a snitch. 

Wait you are talking about t hat leader of thieves guild na? who had cold tongue and did @#%#@% in the end


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2013)

Me also never liked thieve guild at all.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 25, 2013)

So can we remove thief guild by killing all their member and do a great favour for people of tamriel?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2013)

iittopper said:


> So can we remove thief guild by killing all their member and do a great favour for people of tamriel?



Well I didn't tried that either.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ya him,Mercer Frey.

Awesome personality and skills.

As a tribute to Mercer I 



Spoiler



kept the skeleton key


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 25, 2013)

Dark brotherhood and theives guild quests in oblivion were awesome


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2013)

Check this out :

*i.imgur.com/dvIrh6u.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2013)

^^hi res version ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Check this out :
> 
> *i.imgur.com/dvIrh6u.jpg



Awesome. I hope its sequel comes soon. I love Skyrim.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2013)

Hammerfell seems like a huge area, I hope the next Elder Scrolls game is based over there, but then it will be like Fallout : New Vegas with bows and arrows because it's mostly a desert.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 6, 2013)

Faun said:


> ^^hi res version ?



Sorry, this is all I found.

Morrowind fans rejoice. This team is remaking Morrowind using Skyrim's engine :


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Sorry, this is all I found.
> 
> Morrowind fans rejoice. This team is remaking Morrowind using Skyrim's engine :



When will this MOD be available for Skyrim?
Here is the link for this: *morroblivion.com/forums/skyrim/skywind-mod-releases/3323
According to it it requires Morrowind along with Skyrim.How is this possible? If they can provide an Installer then it will be quite easy for us to play this MOD.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 7, 2013)

Because it is not a total conversion mod. It is more like using Morrowind's data with Skyrim's engine and models etc.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Because it is not a total conversion mod. It is more like using Morrowind's data with Skyrim's engine and models etc.



Can I use that MOD right now? At least there is something to explore new areas.
I wish Bethesda might create  a huge RPG containing the whole of Tamriel.It would be awesome right. So many hours to explore and kill monsters and with alchemy, its truly would be fantastic.


----------



## RBX (Dec 7, 2013)

Faun said:


> ^^hi res version ?



*i.imgur.com/D4o4c.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Dec 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Can I use that MOD right now? At least there is something to explore new areas.
> I wish Bethesda might create  a huge RPG containing the whole of Tamriel.It would be awesome right. So many hours to explore and kill monsters and with alchemy, its truly would be fantastic.



Actually there already is one. Its called Arena. 

As for the mod, I guess you can download the alpha from their site. Haven't looked into it yet though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2013)

Skywind requires Morrwind to instal and for it to work.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2013)

Is there any mod that *drastically* improves the combat? I got fed up of the *swing* *swing* *block* *swing* combat, infact I got so bored that I uninstalled to save space for other games.

I still like this game, but...


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Is there any mod that *drastically* improves the combat? I got fed up of the *swing* *swing* *block* *swing* combat, infact I got so bored that I uninstalled to save space for other games.
> 
> I still like this game, but...



Try stealth kills for a change.


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Is there any mod that *drastically* improves the combat? I got fed up of the *swing* *swing* *block* *swing* combat, infact I got so bored that I uninstalled to save space for other games.
> 
> I still like this game, but...


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2013)

^^Best line in those 2mins 53 secs was "I knoow I heard something"


----------



## iittopper (Dec 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Is there any mod that *drastically* improves the combat? I got fed up of the *swing* *swing* *block* *swing* combat, infact I got so bored that I uninstalled to save space for other games.
> 
> I still like this game, but...



try archery + stealth skills , its fun . Or you can totally become a magic guy depending on shouts/conjuration and restoration for survival and killing .


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Is there any mod that *drastically* improves the combat? I got fed up of the *swing* *swing* *block* *swing* combat, infact I got so bored that I uninstalled to save space for other games.
> 
> I still like this game, but...



Use Sorcery + one handed combat. Or Stealth + Sorcery.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 9, 2013)

I like the archery in this, so I might start playing thi.... IDK, there's ACIV. Nope, I won't. Thanks anyway, people.


----------



## RBX (Dec 13, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12955&stc=1


----------



## iittopper (Dec 13, 2013)

^ Great , Which mod ?


----------



## RBX (Dec 13, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ Great , Which mod ?


Festive Flight - Flying Reindeer Mount : DRAGONPORN
Festive Flight - Flying Reindeer Mount at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2013)

I hope Bethesda makes a huge RPG basing on the entire empire of Tamriel and call it as *"The Elder Scrolls VI- Knights of Tamriel". *


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2013)

^I want Summerset isles or Black marsh


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 25, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^I want Summerset isles or *Black marsh*



Lizards everywhere.
Creepy


----------



## Desmond (Dec 25, 2013)

I wish they do at least one Elder Scrolls spinoff in the continent of Akavir. I am curious to see how it's like. There are supposedly 4 new races there.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 25, 2013)

^Yeah and I also wanna know what happened to Nerevarine.. He seemed to have been travelling through Akavir..
also, since he got that corpus disease cured, he doesnt "age" like normal people.. Perhaps he is still alive 
was there any reference to the Nerevarine in Skyrim ? Other than normal books and all ?


----------



## warfreak (Dec 26, 2013)

Alduin approaches 



Spoiler





[IMGG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13070&d=1388028660[/IMGG]

[IMGG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13069&d=1388028657[/IMGG]

[IMGG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13068&d=1388028654[/IMGG]

[IMGG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13067&d=1388028650[/IMGG]

[IMGG]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13066&d=1388028646[/IMGG]


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 17, 2014)

So everybody moved on


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 17, 2014)

Started Skyrim with 36 MODS installed.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 17, 2014)

me too.. had left it unfinished months back.. Steam had my saves, but it was just 20 odd %, so started all over again


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 17, 2014)

completed the game in my rerun w/ mods...i completed the story for the first time, the rest of the times ive played (150~ hrs) ive just messed around and abandoned the story and explored the world..but this time i completed the story it was really short though..now hat ive compoleted the story i dont wanna play the side quests cause ivew played all of them alreaedy..


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2014)

^Go play Oblivion with mods now


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 18, 2014)

i've started skyrim 4 times now.

nevr got past 15%, lol.

my luck is bad.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2014)

[MENTION=102842]doomgiver[/MENTION]
Same here bro. Though I did more than 40% but changed like 6 classes


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

I played Skyrim one other time before, when I had a *cough* version. After going legit, I started again. Still playing. I do more adventuring/side-quests than actual quests.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 18, 2014)

For some reason this game cannot detect my Laptop's graphics card, so it started playing in the integrated card. My progress is upto that Skyrim Launcher and then Exit. 

Does any one else experience this?


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> For some reason this game cannot detect my Laptop's graphics card, so it started playing in the integrated card. My progress is upto that Skyrim Launcher and then Exit.
> 
> Does any one else experience this?



That is a problem with AMD's Powerplay. It turns on the discrete GPU only when it detects a fullscreen application like a game. Every other time, such as when the Skyrim Launcher is running, it would still use the onboard GPU. Therefore, I am not absolutely certain which GPU runs during the game.

I think there are ways of deactivating the onboard GPU, but I don't know how. I tried disabling it from the device manager, but that does not work.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2014)

I started skyrim and played about 15% and stopped. Spent a lot of time exploring rather then finishing the game.

Shiva


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> I started skyrim and played about 15% and stopped. Spent a lot of time exploring rather then finishing the game.
> 
> Shiva


Same here

Shiva


----------



## RBX (Mar 19, 2014)

I used to play a lot, then at some point started installing useless mods after which most of the in game time passed testing what they do and now I don't remember what my objectives were (I must have 15-30 open quests, picking one gets difficult now so I simply exit the game as soon as it gets confusing).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 22, 2014)

*What are the best MODS to play Skyrim?*


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 22, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *What are the best MODS to play Skyrim?*



Here you go:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1806789


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *What are the best MODS to play Skyrim?*



That actually depends. If you are on first playthrough then I suggest only visual enhancement mods but if you are second run then also use lots of gameplay enhancement mods as this might make your game unpredictable and fun again. Also see the top list of endorsed mods on Nexus. They are mostly very good in all regards.


----------



## kunalht (Mar 22, 2014)

Thinking to start this game.
Do i need to play previous parts for playing Skyrim ?
& Whats in legendary edition?
Which should i buy normal or legendary edition?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Thinking to start this game.
> Do i need to play previous parts for playing Skyrim ?
> & Whats in legendary edition?
> Which should i buy normal or legendary edition?



No you don't need to play previous games.
Legendary contains all the Official DLCs of the game.
If you can then buy Legendary or Normal will also suffice.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 22, 2014)

Sale on legendary edition

IsThereAnyDeal.com

Shiva


----------



## kunalht (Mar 22, 2014)

gameranand said:


> No you don't need to play previous games.
> Legendary contains all the Official DLCs of the game.
> If you can then buy Legendary or Normal will also suffice.



Okay!


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 22, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *What are the best MODS to play Skyrim?*



there are many excellent mods for skyrim but if you want the best, try cbbe v3 or UNP


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

Did you guys knew about *this*


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Did you guys knew about *this*


Wow nice people out there


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Wow nice people out there



Yeah truly. Bethesda is actually made up of good people. Good to know that.


----------



## tkin (May 19, 2014)

Late to the party, but it's time to bring this thread back alive


----------



## Desmond (May 19, 2014)

Did you purchase it lately?


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] on a roll


----------



## tkin (May 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Did you purchase it lately?



Yes, purchase 

I just started it, since its just like Fallout 3, it was easy to get the hang of it.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

Mod it till it crashes


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2014)

Play Elder scrolls IV Oblivion also, if you can


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Play Elder scrolls IV Oblivion also, if you can



+1, why omit morrowind ?


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2014)

I'm gonna start this one again, just to see the game once more in its visual glory with textures mods


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

Check this

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqrniDJQCZE

*www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2014)

^^ You just added more fuel. Thanks


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

Piyush said:


> ^^ You just added more fuel. Thanks



watch out for the VRAM usage though


----------



## Piyush (May 20, 2014)

This time I'm thinking to get a already fully modded version. Searching for mods, applying, checking their compatibility wit other mods is a PITA. This modding alone can take my 2 weekends.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Check this
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqrniDJQCZE
> 
> *www.asot.es/2001/09/skyrim-mods.html



srsly man amazing it is although i have added a few mods still i felt like a complete noob when i saw that................


----------



## sam_738844 (May 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> srsly man amazing it is alhough ihave added a few mods still *i fell like a complete noob* when i saw that................



zyada chot to nehi lagi na?


----------



## Inceptionist (May 20, 2014)

I loaded just 3 mods and it corrupted my savegames

Fortunately, I had a backup so only an hour or so was lost.


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2014)

I'll mod once I finish playing the game, mods often corrupt saves, it won't bother those who have finished it, but I need to go through the story first.


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> I'll mod once I finish playing the game, mods often corrupt saves, it won't bother those who have finished it, but I need to go through the story first.



Well, the game doesn't really have an end. But you can do so after completing the main quest.

Also, if you are on Steam, it backs up your save games everytime you quit, so I don't think that would really be a problem.


----------



## flyingcow (May 21, 2014)

mods rarely corrupt saves if done correctly...
1.Update skyrim to latest version 1.9.xxx i think
2.Download Nexus mod manager
3.Install SKSE, required for some mods
4.Read mod descriptions carefully
5.Install via NMM
6.pley the game


----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2014)

I prefer Steam workshop myself. Though I used to use NMM when I was using *cough*.

- - - Updated - - -

Most of the mods on Nexus mods are available on the Steam Workshop.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 23, 2014)

Modding is confusing for Skyrim.

Which mod manager should I use and which mods you guys recommend?

Also, how to check if multiple mods are compatible or not?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Modding is confusing for Skyrim.
> 
> Which mod manager should I use and which mods you guys recommend?
> 
> Also, how to check if multiple mods are compatible or not?



always Stick with mods with same genesis. Don't cross mod.

Nexus, asot are good.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 23, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> always Stick with mods with same *genesis*. Don't cross mod.
> 
> Nexus, asot are good.



What?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

some mods doesn't work in **ahem** version of the game this sucks.............


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> some mods doesn't work in **ahem** version of the game this sucks.............



How is it the mods fault if someone owns a *cough* version?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> How is it the mods fault if someone owns a *cough* version?



there is no big differe in the two versions so according to me it should work looking for a workaround.........


----------



## tech0freak0 (May 27, 2014)

Guys...
I'm about to start skyrim..
suggest me some mods to install before playing..

As game is of 2011, So i want to install visual mods.

I have 1920x1080 full hd resolution and GPU: Nvidia 755gt



I'm totally lost in this mod-mania of skyrim


----------



## iittopper (May 27, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> Guys...
> I'm about to start skyrim..
> suggest me some mods to install before playing..
> 
> ...



Hmm , first Download Nexus Mod manager first . After that install all mods ( except ENB ) with it , simple and easy , its one click process . You find a mod , download it via nexus mod manager and activate it by one click . The list of Visual Mod i recommend 

Skyrim 2k texture ( better than official HD texture)
Skyrim Flaura Overhaul 
Climate of Tamriel ( must have mod )
Enhanced Night skyrim
Realisting Lighting Overhaul
Real Vision ENB or any other based on your preference . 
Blaze of Eventide ( Fire horse)
Beautiful faces
Apachi sky hair ( must have for tweaking hair style of you and NPC)

PS - If you scroll few page back , [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION] has listed very good mods to try .


----------



## Desmond (May 27, 2014)

Keep some tissues ready before watching this video.


----------



## tech0freak0 (May 28, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Hmm , first Download Nexus Mod manager first . After that install all mods ( except ENB ) with it , simple and easy , its one click process . You find a mod , download it via nexus mod manager and activate it by one click . The list of Visual Mod i recommend
> 
> Skyrim 2k texture ( better than official HD texture)
> Skyrim Flaura Overhaul
> ...



Thanks ...I really appreciate your help..
Can u give page no.for mods listed by [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> Thanks ...I really appreciate your help..
> Can u give page no.for mods listed by [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]



Here you go mods


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Keep some tissues ready before watching this video.



If my parents catch me watching that , id just say it was pron.. easier to explain


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Here you go:
> 
> *Graphics*
> 
> ...



isn't this list a little too old there are various new updated mods can anyone compile list of that.........


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> isn't this list a little too old there are various new updated mods can anyone compile list of that.........


Oh Mr Obvious the post is old too


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Oh Mr Obvious the post is old too


not telling obvious requestin for fresh new list.........


----------



## Piyush (May 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> not telling obvious requestin for fresh new list.........



dude... i dont have so much time for public service


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm downloading mods and this is like going down a rabbit hole. Each mod recommends some other mod and I download it. 
I must have downloaded 20gigs in last week.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> I'm downloading mods and this is like going down a rabbit hole. Each mod recommends some other mod and I download it.
> I must have downloaded 20gigs in last week.



Yeah I know that feel. I had also around 30 GB mods only but sadly my HDD crashed so all lost.


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 3, 2014)

I think Nexus Mods website is blocked in India, I had to view using VPN by US ip address


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 3, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> I think Nexus Mods website is blocked in India, I had to view using VPN by US ip address


opens fine on both airtel and beam connections, maybe your isp has blocked it


----------



## gameranand (Sep 3, 2014)

tech0freak0 said:


> I think Nexus Mods website is blocked in India, I had to view using VPN by US ip address



working fine for me as well.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 8, 2014)

Started Skyrim-Legendary Edition


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2014)

After seeing some visually modded game screenshots, I feel like going through this again. This time, Im gonna use STEPS.

So, will share some never seen before visually awesome shots in 2 days.

Also, to those guys who recently shared some modded shots, please share  which ENB are you using.

- - - Updated - - -

For example, awesome shots like these:  

Click Me


----------



## iittopper (Nov 9, 2014)

I use RealVision ENB . Its pretty awesome and less intensive on GPU .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 9, 2014)

Piyush said:


> After seeing some visually modded game screenshots, I feel like going through this again. This time, Im gonna use STEPS.
> 
> So, will share some never seen before visually awesome shots in 2 days.
> 
> Also, to those guys who recently shared some modded shots, please share  which ENB are you using.




Posted some  in the Screenshots Channel Tread recently.  Post 1042 , 1034.
Using K Enb pure Light.    But its an fps killer, usually  I get 20-25  fps on GTX 770.  
Will be nice to see your screenshots. 


I've played almost 15 hours on that K Enb pure Light ENB, so looking out for a change now,  I'll probably  try Opethfeldt but I've never got it to work so far without the game looking foggy. t


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]

IF you are still having crashes at Solitude (or any major city), that must be because Warzones. I had similar issues, searched it and found that Open Cities and Warzones both are unstable.

-------

And on my side, I am still figuring out the mods. I think I have to try Skyrim 2HD with 4K textures this time coz I felt nothing special in 2K textures. Also 1 question: Im using legendary edition, that means those official Bethesda HD texture pack is also installed. Now when I add unofficial Skyrim2HD textures pack, they are placed below the Bethesda HD pack in load order. Is it ok? I think this is the cause that Im not able to find any major difference in textures.

Also trying different ENBs... from RealVision to Project ENB to RLO to Sharpshooters... Its to believe but I cant find any difference between them. I think Im wrong somewhere.

And immersive mods like Frostfall and/or Hunterborn are making game crash as soon as Alduin shows up during the execution in the beginning and starts spewing fire.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]
> 
> IF you are still having crashes at Solitude (or any major city), that must be because Warzones. I had similar issues, searched it and found that Open Cities and Warzones both are unstable.




Thanks for that.   
Would it be safe to uninstall Warzones after playing for a while with it ?     I read that the saves keep on getting corrupt if you uninstall script mods. 

btw both the mods are nice.




Piyush said:


> And on my side, I am still figuring out the mods. I think I have to try Skyrim 2HD with 4K textures this time coz I felt nothing special in 2K textures. Also 1 question: Im using legendary edition, that means those official Bethesda HD texture pack is also installed. Now when I add unofficial Skyrim2HD textures pack, they are placed below the Bethesda HD pack in load order. Is it ok? I think this is the cause that Im not able to find any major difference in textures.




Using 4K textures & I can definitely see a lot of difference.   
From what I've read and saw, the Skyrim 2HD textures from nexus must overwrite the official Bethesda HD texture pack.






Piyush said:


> [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]
> Also trying different ENBs... from RealVision to Project ENB to RLO to Sharpshooters... Its to believe but I cant find any difference between them. I think Im wrong somewhere.



Would like to see some of your screenshots.  I haven't used any of those ENB yet.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]

Yup, if you remove them now, they will most likely CTD at some point. I think there was a mod to fix that as well but cant remember now.

And regarding HD Tex, So should i reinstall skyrim without Bethesda HD DLC? And then install the one and only Skyrim2HD 4K textures? Or can I do same thing without reinstalling the game? 

Also if you need any help, Im following *this thread*, pretty much everything one needs to know while modding, with mods suggestions as well


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]
> 
> Yup, if you remove them now, they will most likely CTD at some point. I think there was a mod to fix that as well but cant remember now.
> 
> ...


HDTex should have the lowest load order among the official dlcs:

*i.imgur.com/WhG0dzY.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> Thanks for that.
> Would it be safe to uninstall Warzones after playing for a while with it ?     I read that the saves keep on getting corrupt if you uninstall script mods.
> 
> btw both the mods are nice.
> ...


Any mod you install modifies your save files permanently, it inserts scripts into them. So yes, even if you uninstall it a rogue script might break you game. If you're playing for first time like me just play with official dlc packs ONLY. Then mod in next playthrough.

There is a save file cleaner out there, search for it, it might help if you want to remove those rogue scripts.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]
> 
> And regarding HD Tex, So should i reinstall skyrim without Bethesda HD DLC? And then install the one and only Skyrim2HD 4K textures? Or can I do same thing without reinstalling the game?



No need to reinstall,   Like Tkin said it should  have lower  load order than the official & it will overwrite.





tkin said:


> If you're playing for first time like me just play with official dlc packs ONLY. Then mod in next playthrough.


This is my 2nd playthrough, I used only graphics mods  (texture & enb)  on my first time. This time I am looking for gameplay changing mods + better graphics of course.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2014)

You guys mean that Skyrim2HD pack should be above on list right? I mean above those official DLC? If so, why should I have to install DLC tex if they are going to be overwritten anyways?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 12, 2014)

Piyush said:


> You guys mean that Skyrim2HD pack should be above on list right? I mean above those official DLC? If so, why should I have to install DLC tex if they are going to be overwritten anyways?



Because Skyrim2HD does not have all the textures.  And those that are not overwritten by Skyrim2HD , you'll see Official High res textures instead of vanilla.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2014)

Im still not sure if you guys mean the sequence order in NMM or something else. You mean to say the official HD DLC should be on top of unofficial textures if Im viewing them in Nexus MM ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2014)

Please refer this...Its huge but its worth. Will solve most of your problems. 
S.T.E.P. Project Wiki


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 13, 2014)

How many hours u guys clocked while playing this game? 1000hrs


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> How many hours u guys clocked while playing this game? 1000hrs



Played Skyrim-Legendary Edition 16 times and completed it, uninstalled it 10 times, played only half 6 times with 46 MODS.Still its my favourite RPG other than Witcher 2. Waiting now for Witcher 3...


----------



## Alok (Nov 13, 2014)

Started again as thief archer, and i'm loving it.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]

Finally everything coming together now. But some sacrifices here and there. I wanted to play Frostfall + Hunterborn mod so much, but its making game crash at some pounts 
 Last time (3 yrs back) I did everything manually and it was fluid. This time I picked up NMM to speed things up and it  actually got worse. 

Anyways, after trying many ENBs I think RealVision is suited best for me. Sharpshooter was awesome as well, but in dungeons the black hue was too much dominant, making it hard to see anything unless Torch was activated (totally breaking my sneaking gameplay). Here is the list of active mods. Will use other immersive and characters / NPC mods later. Most of these are Texture mods.
*i.imgur.com/AQS0C0r.jpg?1

Will add other screen shots from tomorrow.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW guys, who have already completed the game once and want to try something new but not game breaking (in lore friendly manner), please do try Skyrim Redone. Its the best thing happened in mod community in my opinion.


----------



## Alok (Nov 13, 2014)

^ I'm not using enb but a light and fx mod and I face that black hue issue while sneaking in dungeons.I'm going to uninstall it and apply realVision. I hope it'll fix issue.  Thanks for list.

Is there any mod for sun glare effects and god rays?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2014)

Sun glare effects are in RealVision ENB.  [MENTION=118706]Alok[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

Btw 2 pics from the starting.

Night time distant terrain (esp during rain) looks terrible. Is it the same (to some extent) in your game as well   [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] ?
*i.imgur.com/CPqEGe0.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/pgymvjV.jpg?1

Pretty faces with pretty face mod
*i.imgur.com/oxVtfKX.jpg?1


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 13, 2014)

^Lesb spotted


----------



## Piyush (Nov 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Lesb spotted



ᕦ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕤ Raise your dongers ᕙ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ᕗ


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 14, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Night time distant terrain (esp during rain) looks terrible. Is it the same (to some extent) in your game as well   [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] ?
> Pretty faces with pretty face mod



I almost never play Night Time, use the wait thing.  
I tried TK ENB today but the distant terrain didn't looked good even at day time & its too dark at night for anything to be noticeable. 

Pretty Faces mod is looking nice.

Are you using the Skyrim HD 4K textures yet, I think I might be crossing the VRAM limit with those?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 14, 2014)

Yup 4k textures they are and I think I still doing something wrong...  and Im tired. I desperately need some step to step guide for modding a base game with official dlc installed


----------



## Alok (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm unable to use vert's flora overhaul. When I activate it game crashes to desktop after Bethesda logo. Any solution please !


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2014)

Alok said:


> I'm unable to use vert's flora overhaul. When I activate it game crashes to desktop after Bethesda logo. Any solution please !



You must be using so many texture mod . Game has only 3.1gb memory limit. And using only official HD DLC along with SMIM + WATER + Skyrim 2 HD takes 2.5GB


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Yup 4k textures they are and I think I still doing something wrong...  and Im tired. I desperately need some step to step guide for modding a base game with official dlc installed



What's wrong ?  

You already are using so many mods in that NMM screenshot


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> What's wrong ?
> 
> You already are using so many mods in that NMM screenshot



I looked up a bit and found that many people were having problems in installing Skyrim 2HD on a legendary edition . So now I reinstalled the game and watching the modding videos step by step from the beginning by Gopher. That guy will probably solve the issues. Will follow his sequence of installing mods. I think I was doing mistake when overwriting the different mod files was taking place.

- - - Updated - - -

This guy shows that there is hardly any noticable difference in 2K Lite and 2K Full texture.


Start at 8 min mark
[youtube]eZ_zpjeVICE[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

[MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
Did you read that STEAP guide. Pretty good guide but long.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 15, 2014)

gameranand said:


> [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
> Did you read that S.T.E.P guide. Pretty good guide but long.



Ya man, I went for that guide first. It was detailed one but what it lacks is that it cant keep up with a particular sequence mainly because it gives guide for each and every aspect of modding out there.

Thats why I am now checking the modding guide by Gopher on youtube. He is a modder for Skyrim, F3 and FNV. So far so good.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Ya man, I went for that guide first. It was detailed one but what it lacks is that it cant keep up with a particular sequence mainly because it gives guide for each and every aspect of modding out there.
> 
> Thats why I am now checking the modding guide by Gopher on youtube. He is a modder for Skyrim, F3 and FNV. So far so good.



Nice....Will see some of his videos then. Thinking about heavily modding F3 after I bought it recently.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 15, 2014)

Alok said:


> I'm unable to use vert's flora overhaul. When I activate it game crashes to desktop after Bethesda logo. Any solution please !



Try SSME, it might help.   Read the description  on Nexus & check out Gopher's video about this on youtube.

SSME - Skyrim Startup Memory Editor at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## Alok (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone...problem was that the mod came with dragonborn add on and I don't have the dlc . Unchecked dragonborn flora in launcher and it works 
just installed female walk physics, and new bow run and back vault.
This game is second which I'm bulk modding lol (currently 37 active mods) . 


Spoiler



【Skeleton】XP32 Maximum Skeleton Extended     	2.14	1.93a	xp32 and Groovtama
A Quality World Map	Unassigned	11/14/2014 4:17:50 AM		8.0	8.0	IcePenguin
AOF Detailed Mountains - AOF Detailed Mountains 2_1	Unassigned	11/14/2014 6:42:16 PM		2.1	2.1	AnOldFriend
ApachiiSkyHair - ApachiiSkyHair_v_1_5_Full	Unassigned	11/14/2014 4:42:24 AM		1.5.Full	1.5.Full	Apachii
AutoAim	Unassigned	11/14/2014 5:33:08 PM		1.1	1.1	Arindel
Better Females by Bella	Unassigned	11/14/2014 3:57:24 AM		3	3	BellaGail
Bowlegged jump animation Fix - bowlegged_jump_fix_11	Unassigned	11/15/2014 1:35:26 AM		1.1	1.1	mirap
Calientes Beautiful Bodies Edition -CBBE-	Unassigned	11/15/2014 12:28:16 AM		3.3a	3.3a	Caliente
Dragon Stalking Fix	Unassigned			1.2	1.2	Sevencardz
Dust Effects - Dust Effects v1_0	Unassigned	11/14/2014 6:44:55 PM		1.0	1.0	HHaleyy
Enhanced Distant Terrain	Unassigned	11/14/2014 12:02:34 AM		1.65	1.65	SparrowPrince
Enhanced Lights and FX	Unassigned			2.0	2.0	anamorfus
Feminine Running and New Dash Animation - Momo Dash v1_1 no effect	Unassigned	11/15/2014 12:12:45 AM		v1.1	v1.1	xp32
Fores New Idles in Skyrim - FNIS - FNIS Behavior V5_2 -- ALWAYS necessary	Unassigned	11/15/2014 12:21:58 AM		5.2	5.2	fore
HDT Breast And Butt Physics - TBBP BBP Supported - Loremonger - With collision	Unassigned	11/15/2014 12:39:17 AM		v1.4	v1.4	threedeedevil
HDT HighHeels System - hdtHighHeel_beta0_5	Unassigned	11/15/2014 12:44:30 AM		beta0.5	beta0.5	hydrogensayshdt
HDT Physics Extensions - HDT Physics Extensions	Unassigned	11/15/2014 12:37:56 AM		14.28	14.28	HydrogensaysHDT
High Definition Ivy - HD Ivy - 2014 EDITION - 2K	Unassigned	11/14/2014 6:58:18 PM		3.0.0	3.0.0	Josh Ezzell
Lush Trees and Grass	Unassigned			1.87	1.87	SparrowPrince
Momo Acrobatic Jump - Momo Acrobatic Jump v1-8	Unassigned	11/15/2014 1:36:33 AM		1.8	1.8	xp32
Natural Grass Texture Floor - Natural Grass Texture Floor	Unassigned	11/14/2014 6:43:32 PM		1.0	1.0	emd
New Animation for Running with Bow - Bow - Running forward v1-2b female-exclusive - FNIS	Unassigned	11/15/2014 1:28:58 AM		1.2b	1.2b	xp32
No More Blocky Faces	Unassigned	11/14/2014 11:58:51 PM		1.5	1.5	Xenius
Pretty Face	Unassigned	11/15/2014 12:00:22 AM		1.9	1.9	tktk
Pretty Face - Pretty Face for men	Unassigned	11/15/2014 12:00:12 AM		1.9	1.9	tktk
Project Reality - Climates Of Tamriel-V3	Unassigned	11/14/2014 7:19:10 PM		3.1	v3.1	JJC71
Realistic Lighting Overhaul	Unassigned	11/14/2014 5:59:19 PM		4.0.8.01	4.0.8.02	The Realistic Lighting Team
RealVision ENB 262c	Unassigned	11/14/2014 11:57:44 PM		262c	262c	SkyrimTuner
SFO 2dot0 Alpha 2-141-2-0c	Unassigned	11/15/2014 2:55:18 AM				
SkyFalls + SkyMills	Unassigned	11/14/2014 11:52:01 PM		3.3.1	3.3.1	SjoertJansen
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures	Unassigned	11/15/2014 2:30:19 AM		1.6	1.6	NebuLa
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures	Unassigned	11/15/2014 2:29:39 AM		1.6	1.6	NebuLa
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures	Unassigned	11/15/2014 2:30:03 AM		1.6	1.6	NebuLa
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures	Unassigned	11/15/2014 2:31:04 AM		1.6	1.6	NebuLa
Skyrim HD - 2K Textures	Unassigned	11/15/2014 2:29:11 AM		1.6	1.6	NebuLa
SkyUI	Unassigned	11/14/2014 7:22:41 PM		4.1	4.1	SkyUI Team
Tembtra Thief Armor UNP - CBBE - A
Unofficial Skyrim Patch
W.A.T.E.R -Water And Terrain Enhancement Redux
Wearable Lanterns - Wearable Lanterns
XCE - Xenius Character Enhancement - XCE-1_13


----------



## Piyush (Nov 16, 2014)

CBBE + Pretty faces =


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 16, 2014)

Alok said:


> This game is second which I'm bulk modding lol (currently 37 active mods) .



Screenshots please ..
Which was the first one ?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks to Gopher modding videos, I finally completed the basic mods I needed.

Album which I will keep updating 

- - - Updated - - -

Sample image
*PS*: Not using 4K textures mainly because :
1. Too much for my gpu in long session of gaming in one stretch.
2. Not really noticeable difference between 2K and 4K after I checked in videos and myself as well in game.

 *i.imgur.com/Ix0so4p.jpg?1

Mods being used as of now. Will add some more later after searching a bit. Most likely I'l be looking for more immersion mods instead of textures mods. 
*PPS*: For a insanely realistic but enjoyable experience, I personally recommend Frostfall + Realistic Needs and Diseases + Wet and Cold + Winter is coming + Cloaks of Skyrim + Convenient Horses mods together.

*i.imgur.com/PVF7EGQ.jpg?2

A little description for 2 immersion mods

*Frostfall*: Almost half of the region in Skyrim is cold and harsh. But even so in vanilla game, we used to run naked and show our swag everywhere. This fixes that. We will now feel cold if not taking appropriate measures. Our fingers and limbs will go numb in harsh conditions. This is directly reflected in the form of low stamina and its regeneration. And also, since our fingers go numb, our pickpocket and Lock picking skill will decrease as well. Quite realistic right? We will be able to set up camp fires, tents, tanning racks and what not. We will be forced to take a shelter in blizzard if not well equipped. And getting equipped here doesnt means that we can run in snow capped mountains wearing Steel armor. We will have to wear fur armors to counter cold environment. Stuff like that. Same goes with being wet/ drenched in water. We will quickly catch cold if are in wet condition and not taking time to dry out our clothes. Many more stuff which Im not even aware off. I just played 2-3 hrs only and found it immensely exciting and realistic at the same time. 

*Realistic Needs and Diseases*: Remember in vanilla Skyrim when we didnt really care much what food we were carrying. At least in my case, I used to sell all of the edible products because there ws no need at all. When in low HP/ Stamina, there were potions which worked far better than those food products we have. I mean literally, we could finish the game but not eating a simple bread at all. Now what the hell??!? Does this dragon born run on air or something? So this mod fixes all of that. There is ton of new products and recipes added. We can also use many of the alchemy ingredients to make decent meals as well. For eg. an ingrediant known as Elves Ears (not really an elf ear, but its actually is a leaf from its plant) can be used with potable water to make Green Tea in cooking pot which will remove thirst. Or you can use Chicken egg and boil them to get boiled eggs now 
There are 4 factors to watch out for. Food, Water, Diseases and Sleep. Now, we can eat raw meat to curb our hunger, but it have a slight chance that we might get contracted with some sort of illness. And thats true as well. Who wanna eat raw eat anyways. So animal meat needs to be cooked. We also can now dring from river stream now. But then again, same issue of getting an illness. So we have to either carry potable water from Inns or create a water carrying pooch from leather and stuff and carry it. But if we fill up pouch from river, then we will have to boil the water in cooking pot to make it safe. For diseases, we will have to either drink potion / get the blessings from shrine or create some food to help with this.

So... its fun to play with this mod activated. Do try this and watch the video no 7, 8, 9 for setting up these mods.

[youtube]c6wIjnGbOAk[/youtube]


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Thanks to Gopher modding videos, I finally completed the basic mods I needed.



That Gopher guy & his videos are cool.  
No ENB yet ? 
So far I've tried        Super RL,  Opethfeldt,  TV ENB,  K Pure Light ENB, Unreal Cinema & TK ENB


Your album is nice..  May be take off those subtitles ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2014)

For some reason, whenever I use an ENB mod, I can't see the sun. Everything else works. Any one else facing a same issue?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> That Gopher guy & his videos are cool.
> No ENB yet ?
> So far I've tried        Super RL,  Opethfeldt,  TV ENB,  K Pure Light ENB, Unreal Cinema & TK ENB



Will ahve to watch his guide on ENB and ENBoost to properly use them. Last time I messed up 

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> For some reason, whenever I use an ENB mod, I can't see the sun. Everything else works. Any one else facing a same issue?



Cant see the sun as in, no source of light or no proper shape of sun?

In any case, watch Gopher mod guide videos. Even though his pace is quite slow but he covers everything.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2014)

I mean everything works, lighting and everything, but the sun is just a dim circle, also the sky does not seem to be properly illuminated, which gives it an almost overcast like feeling while the ground is well lit.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I mean everything works, lighting and everything, but the sun is just a dim circle, also the sky does not seem to be properly illuminated, which gives it an almost overcast like feeling while the ground is well lit.



Have you installed Climates of Tameriel mod?
If not, do so and you can select which type of sun you want it to be. Also it offer much much better surrounding light settings and stuff.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2014)

I use RealVision ENB, it also give options for which sun to display. However, whatever I choose, the result is the same. The problem is not with the preset itself since this problem happens with any ENB mod.

Everyone who has this problem online say that it got resolved when they set bFloatingPointRender=1 in SkyrimPrefs.ini but its already set to 1 in mine and still getting problems.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I use RealVision ENB, it also give options for which sun to display. However, whatever I choose, the result is the same. The problem is not with the preset itself since this problem happens with any ENB mod.
> 
> Everyone who has this problem online say that it got resolved when they set bFloatingPointRender=1 in SkyrimPrefs.ini but its already set to 1 in mine and still getting problems.


That means your ENB isnt working at all as it is intended to. Same thing happened with me a week back. So I will also need to check how to properly activate ENB along with ENBoost files. I'd recommend you to search youtube for " Gopher Skyrim ENB guide"


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2014)

I will see that when I get home. 

BTW, ENB works since everything else is working. Only the sun and the sky is the problem.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I will see that when I get home.
> 
> BTW, ENB works since everything else is working. Only the sun and the sky is the problem.



Some of the ENB's overexpose the skies making it bright white.     But usually if you look straight up only at the sky then the details and clouds slowly show.  

Does the sun never shows up clearly even at 5 - 6 PM ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2014)

5-6 PM? I can't see the sun clearly even at 9-10 AM.

- - - Updated - - -

I will post screenshots after I get home.

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> CBBE + Pretty faces =



Also use FNIS Sexy Move with that. It's amazing. Requires "Fores New Idles in Skyrim" before that.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the mod suggestion [MENTION=156672]Desmond[/MENTION]. Will try it for sure.


----------



## Alok (Nov 17, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Which was the first one ?



Can't be other than GTA San Andreas 



Piyush said:


> CBBE + Pretty faces =



I also use FNIS with butt physics and female walk physics, back somersault, new bow run animation, then it gives the feel. 

- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I use RealVision ENB, it also give options for which sun to display. However, whatever I choose, the result is the same. The problem is not with the preset itself since this problem happens with any ENB mod.
> 
> Everyone who has this problem online say that it got resolved when they set bFloatingPointRender=1 in SkyrimPrefs.ini but its already set to 1 in mine and still getting problems.



You need Climate of Tamriel and RLO


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2014)

Alok said:


> I also use FNIS with butt physics and female walk physics, back somersault, new bow run animation, then it gives the feel.



Havent heard any other mod you mentioned than FNIS. Would like to try them. Care to share a screenshot?


----------



## Alok (Nov 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Havent heard any other mod you mentioned than FNIS. Would like to try them. Care to share a screenshot?



FNIS is base which let you install custom animation. And those other I mentioned are most popular physics animation (require FNIS).

ok I'm trying to upload two or three...didn't due to slow connection.

I've paused Diablo iii and playing skyrim because my fast connection is gone for a month


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Havent heard any other mod you mentioned than FNIS. Would like to try them. Care to share a screenshot?



FNIS allows for custom animations just like Alok mentioned. Couple that with FNIS Sexy Move and female characters will walk and run in a more "natural" way. Good for immersion.

See for yourself: FNIS Sexy Move at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## Piyush (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Alok (Nov 17, 2014)

ok I managed to upload some ........

*i.imgur.com/8ZWpqwa.jpg
*i.imgur.com/rE05wbT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AGcteQT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/emHfJOU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Hc23mTY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/K9jkofp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/g99A3Vg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xyTcCYw.jpg

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 17, 2014)

WTF is with all the female characters..
Im not sexist but Ive never played a game with custom protagonist as female..
Why do you all prefer that ?


----------



## Alok (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't either dude...I play male always.
Don't raise gun; its a new game lvl 1 character just to show CBBE and high poly hairs and pretty faces.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 18, 2014)

Alok said:


> ok I managed to upload some



Are you using Climates of Tamriel ?


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

for me grass lighting not seems to works ..I tried tweaking real vision ini but couldn't get saturation to grass and ivy.

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] Yes with RoL and real vision enb


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> WTF is with all the female characters..
> Im not sexist but Ive never played a game with custom protagonist as female..
> Why do you all prefer that ?



Like I said before, I already completed this game with all quests and misc stuff 3 years back with Male Redguard. Whats wrong with trying the game 2nd time with female protagonist ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 18, 2014)

I was just wondering why ? 
Anyways, in all my playthroughs i have played using Imperial Male..
Even Morrowind and Oblivion, my main playthroughs, i used an imperial male


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Anyways, in all my playthroughs i have played using Imperial Male..



Why do you always use males ?


----------



## Alok (Nov 18, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I was just wondering why ?
> Anyways, in all my playthroughs i have played using Imperial Male..
> Even Morrowind and Oblivion, my main playthroughs, i used an imperial male



I'm wondering WHY ?  don't you bore looking same appearance over and over again. 
I don't know about you but to me when I finish a game with my main hero (male), a girl char is always a choice; because this time I'm playing to observe beauty and graphics of the game. It makes me feel like a new start and if there are mods like CBBE,  Its fun  beauty is property of girls not us.
Btw Skyrim has really great mods for female characters


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 22, 2014)

Have you guys tried changing the ugrids ?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2014)

Finally Bought this game on steam after seeing so many awesome SS here . Bought it for 1 key ( rs 100 ) only .


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 22, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Finally Bought this game on steam after seeing so many awesome SS here . Bought it for 1 key ( rs 100 ) only .



Legendary or Normal? Either way it's cheaper than the cheapest sale price, I hope it doesn't get revoked.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2014)

ACidBaseD said:


> Legendary or Normal? Either way it's cheaper than the cheapest sale price, I hope it doesn't get revoked.



Normal. Have already finished all DLC Quest last year , so no worries for me . Just wanted the support of steam workshop .


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Have you guys tried changing the ugrids ?


Whats that?

- - - Updated - - -



iittopper said:


> Normal. Have already finished all DLC Quest last year , so no worries for me . Just wanted the support of steam workshop .



Nice, make sure to apply unofficial skyrim patch for CTD free experience.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 22, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Finally Bought this game on steam after seeing so many awesome SS here . Bought it for 1 key ( rs 100 ) only .



can you explain  the process of buying keys and how to exchange games ?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> can you pm me the process of buying keys and how to exchange games ?



Its simple . Buy the TF2 key from the guy above me , ACIDbased . Search for the person who is selling games on steamtrades . Check his Rep and finally make a deal .

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> Whats that?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



yep sure . I already have played 110 hour . But didn't managed to complete the main quest .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 22, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Whats that?



I haven't tried changing from the default value yet.  But apparently its some setting that determines how much area around the character will load up. 
So if you set a higher value, distant trees, npcs, stuff will load up so the far away things will better   but I guess that also takes up RAM/VRAM/CPU power ?  I don't know.


----------



## Alok (Nov 22, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I haven't tried changing from the default value yet.  But apparently its some setting that determines how much area around the character will load up.
> So if you set a higher value, distant trees, npcs, stuff will load up so the far away things will better   but I guess that also takes up RAM/VRAM/CPU power ?  I don't know.



I have 2 GB vram . set everything to max .. doesn't cause any big fps drop. Its safe. You can see number of trees and grass density in above screens I posted.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 22, 2014)

some one teach me modding...............


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 23, 2014)

gagan_kumar said:


> some one teach me modding...............



There are 10  videos in this series. Although they are a little slow, they are really  simple & useful to get started.   You might want to go through at-least the first six.


----------



## Alok (Nov 23, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] your recent screenshots made me install ENB at last.   I selected realvision ..Will post new screens tomorrow.

- - - Updated - - -

I was avoiding ENB for performance but now I'll have to


----------



## Piyush (Nov 25, 2014)

Album updated

Some shots

*i.imgur.com/n10gS14.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/yu16VsC.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/lWlETuc.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/LndTEhW.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/fEOD8Hb.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/fca3jis.jpg?1 

Only the new images from last updates are shared here


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Album updated



Dragon in WhiteRun !!!  Nice... 
Are you using ultimate follower overhaul ?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 26, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Dragon in WhiteRun !!!  Nice...
> Are you using ultimate follower overhaul ?



No, not using. Is it good?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 26, 2014)

Piyush said:


> No, not using. Is it good?



I thought you were using it looking at the crowd around the dead dragon.

I like it, you can have a lot of followers.   But it makes game easier &  I think its making leveling up slower because often the followers kill enemies which you would had killed otherwise.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2014)

I believe most of the Skyrim players in TDF choose female characters in quests


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 26, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> I believe most of the Skyrim players in TDF choose female characters in quests



How do you know? 

I created female characters in both Fallout 3 and Skyrim (high elf).


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 27, 2014)

Time to test another ENB

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L61_zps83286060.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L62_zps02094b82.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L63_zps01cd3458.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L66_zps71291dab.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L64_zps8bb115b2.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L65_zps900ddf1b.jpg

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/L67_zps04c915da.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Nov 27, 2014)

Which ENB is that? Looks good. Dark seems to be mildly dark, as it should be not like the dark we see in Realvision or Sharpshooters, etc..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 27, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Which ENB is that? Looks good. Dark seems to be mildly dark, as it should be not like the dark we see in Realvision or Sharpshooters, etc..



Lumen ENB.    
I haven't tried Realvision or Sharpshooters yet.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 3, 2014)

Album updated. New images in this post

Couple of new pics
*i.imgur.com/h9sc97b.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/RGZJIzh.jpg?1 

*i.imgur.com/IfkgdFp.jpg?1


----------



## snap (Jan 2, 2015)

Finally started this


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 10, 2015)

snap said:


> Finally started this



Same here.

Right now standing next to the thief stone.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 10, 2015)

axes2t2 said:


> Same here.
> 
> Right now standing next to the thief stone.



titu bhaiya namaste 
Long time...


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 10, 2015)

Piyush said:


> titu bhaiya namaste
> Long time...





Yup...


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2015)

This guy can say he used to be an adventurer till... ("adventure" here means drying laundry)


Spoiler



no blood but possibly graphic



Spoiler



Man shot by arrow while hanging clothes at home in Changsha: Shanghaiist


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2015)

Completed Dawnguard today. Good DLC, has some great quests and Serana is a follower with a distinct personality. However the whole experience lacks depth and character interactions are too few.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2015)

Let us take a stand against Paid Modding.

Now you see, you might ask what Skyrim did wrong but their developers did very very wrong. They have killed the spirit of modding, they are monetizing it with Steam and calling themselves a hero that they are helping the Modder.

For every $1
Steam takes 30%
Bethesda takes 45%
Modder gets 25%

Also if a mod sells more than $400 then only they can get the cash. If a mod sells $399 then nothing goes to Modder at all.
So lets take a stand.
Everyone who owns this game on Steam can contribute by *Writing a NEGATIVE review for Skyrim*. Their rating have came down from overwhelmingly positive to Very Positive. Lets make it Negative.


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

lol I installed game yesterday to play on free weekend ; now uninstalled  Negetive vote done.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2015)

And DMCA takedown have been filed on one mod.
It appears more legal issues are slowly comming up now : skyrimmods

One mod got deleted and the modder retired from modding. See this is what happening right now, community is dividing.


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

This step of valve-beth won't go far. I thing within a week we will see response. 

Almost every such mod needs SKSE and dev of SKSE don't support paid mods


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> This step of valve-beth won't go far. I thing within a week we will see response.
> 
> Almost every such mod needs SKSE and dev of SKSE don't support paid mods



No they don't support paid mods but they are not going to issue a DMCA tackedown as well as per their statement. They clearly stated that, all their work will be free and anyone can use it to make free or paid mods as well.
What we can see is death of modding because guys at nexus would issue a DMCA takedown for many mods and Bethesda would not want that so they might ban Nexus from their games and you can imagine the rest. Of course its just a speculation but very much possible. In all honesty it might also backfire at them at low sales of their future games and very less active modding. Active modding is the only thing that keeps their games alive for very long. Many people still buy Oblivion because of one reason that they'll have unofficial patches and mods which will enhance the experience and will add replay-ability to the game. That that down and you just axed your own head, in the meantime some other dev can take advantage of this situation as well.
See what is happening with GOG and CDPR, people got fed up of $hitty DRMs and then they came in. Now they are quite stable which was highly unlikely given the number of stores already but they stand on top. Witcher 3 sold a lot of copies already because of one thing. Reputation of CDPR among gamers and the guarantee that they won't get robbed of money due to overpriced DLCs and DRMs.


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm also thinking to order W3 from gog , not steam.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2015)

Alok said:


> I'm also thinking to order W3 from gog , not steam.



Please do that. Valve don't deserve your money as for now.


----------



## Aditya11 (Apr 26, 2015)

There's a petition for removing paid mods for Skyrim from Steam Workshop. In just three days, it has garnered close to 1L signatures, and counting. Do your part and lend your support to this, if you don't wish to pay for Skyrim mods. 

*www.change.org/p/valve-remove-the-paid-content-of-the-steam-workshop


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2015)

Well we have got the attention of Gabe Newell himslef on this issue...If you want to give himm reasons why its wrong, here it is.

MODs and Steam : gaming


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2015)

At last daddy got time for us  Sure I'll give my reason 

- - - Updated - - -

As far Gabe decided to add a "pay what you want" button like humble bundle to steam mods.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

Guys Skyrim is free this weekend.

*Use Steam Achivement Manager to fake gameplay time for Skyrim and put a negative review for the game. Even if you don't own the game, its no problem.*

Its down to 84% from 98%.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2015)

*Skyrim: The Journey*

*i.imgur.com/nRuCb9h.jpg

*Game Name: The Elder Scrolls V 
  Author / Developer: Bethesda 
  Type of Distribution: Mods 
  Language: English 
  Build Version: FINAL 
  Required Game Language: English *

*Description: *
 Perhaps the most ambitious build for The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. Work  on the Journey began in the summer of 2013, it has gone through several  stages of beta testing, and the final form of acquired in April 2015. 
 Build exclusively Lore friendly and improves the game in all aspects: graphics, sound, gameplay, difficulty, variety, roleplay.
 
 For  visuals meet dozens of mods, carefully selected and configured ENB, and  more than 24 thousand new textures, hand-selected from a variety of  texture packs. Almost all the textures in the game have been improved, and at the same time enabled the volume effect parallax. 
 Journey has its own unique soundtrack composed by the author, that you will not find anywhere else. Sounds were radically reworked, so it is recommended to play via good headphones. 

 You  will enjoy the diversity in everything: hundreds of new weapons and  armor, a huge number of new creatures and monsters, a world teeming with  life. 

 They have been changed and improved all the cities and villages. Many shops and taverns got their own unique design. 

 NPC now looks much more realistic. Considerable time and effort was invested to make each character unique. 

 With Journey Skyrim has to rolepleyu more, because now you have time to quench their thirst, hunger, and take care of the rest. You will find hundreds of NPC, which offer interesting dialogues and quests, and some will become your faithful companions. 

 In  the assembly built large DLC fashion: Falskaar, Wyrmstooth, Moonpath to  Elsweyr, Wheels of Lull, each of which offers more than 10 hours pass. 

 Just Journey makes the game much more difficult. The  enemies are stronger, disabled avtoregen health, no starting spells,  traps fatal, carried weight is limited, and built-in permadesa make each  death seriously. 

 The total number reaches 450 mods. 

*Some Screen Shots: 



Spoiler






Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/GM8vVFT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Fa9mtr2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cx2zmvE.jpg
*i.imgur.com/o1V7xwo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/T6OhBnS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OfjWqzu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AEvF3Af.jpg





*


Spoiler



 *Original Game Link:*translate.googleusercontent.com/tr...791644&usg=ALkJrhha0y5P3Uvpx-Oyso_0Uiq5blRYfg*


----------



## anky (Dec 22, 2015)

Was playing witcher 2, but that seemed too complicated and difficult for me as it was the first rpg for me..switched to skyrim and i cant tell how muich i am loving it..chose breton and acquired some robe which regenrates magika 75 percent fast...there are so many things to do...on level 6 now...i think i can play this for many months...


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 22, 2015)

I play skyrim for listening funny dialogues


----------



## anky (Jan 10, 2016)

See this
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mv3ScKLD1Vc
Skyrim parody videos


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2016)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPllpzxmM5k


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPllpzxmM5k



Yeah. I have seen all of Mans1ayer's videos. He makes the best videos though they are somewhat disturbing but funny as hell.

Check out this oscar material:



Spoiler



[NSFW]


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yeah. I have seen all of Mans1ayer's videos. He makes the best videos though they are somewhat disturbing but funny as hell.



Lets get to bashing butts as well as deez nuts ..


----------



## Desmond (Jan 11, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Lets get to bashing butts as well as deez nuts ..



Stop right there criminal scum...you violated my mother.

However the best is Jarl Ballin':


----------



## anky (Jan 14, 2016)

installed some mods form nexusmods
Climate of tamriel.
amazing follower
sky ui
better map
cbbe
dames of skyrim

Now i have got both Serena and Lydia as follower. Have taught both of them some spells.Removed their clothing! 
Now i have got two nude hot chicks as my bodyguard! 

Something interesting happened while i was checking if CBBE has been installed properly or not! ,went to Dragons Bridge and killed a woman! stripped her of her armor! Strangely guards didn't do anything! took the key of her house and went inside! Her husband their was saying 'I don't want to talk, i am not in a condition to talk' . He didn't know that it was me who killed her hot wife! 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]
I have installed mods using ur suggestions. One thing i wanted to ask is how to make the female characters wear some specific dress..i mean a different armor/dress. I have installed CBBE and pretty idles mod. Is there any other mods for that which needs to be compatible with CBBE?
What is Bodyslider? I saw a video which we can adjust body shape in the game itself? how to do that?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2016)

BodySlide allows you to create your own body type for CBBE and UNP bodies, plus adjust clothing for them. Plus, with RaceMenu you can adjust the body shape at runtime.


----------



## anky (Jan 14, 2016)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> BodySlide allows you to create your own body type for CBBE and UNP bodies, plus adjust clothing for them. Plus, with RaceMenu you can adjust the body shape at runtime.


so the body created with bodyslide will automatically be present in the game? and will it e same for all the females in the game?
and what is racemenu? is it another tool/mod?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2016)

BodySlide allows you to tweak existing bodies. There is a list available (But you need to have those installed if you want to use them).

Choose the CBBE body you have installed, tweak the appearance using various sliders. Once you are satisfied with the appearance, click on "Build" and it will replace the default body with your modified one.

Yes, it will replace the bodies for all females. However, how they appear on them depends on how much "weight" attribute is assigned to them. NPCs in Skyrim have a "weight" attribute that determines whether their bodies are slimmer or heavier. BodySlide allows you to set sliders for both and you can check the weight transition in the preview.

RaceMenu is a mod for Skyrim that adds additional customization options to the vanilla race selection menu. You can customize almost everything in your character (even body shape if you have the BodySlide addon installed). If you have the 3D modelling skills, you can even sculpt the face into however you like, all from within the game itself.


----------



## anky (Jan 14, 2016)

oh..got it now.! thanks!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 14, 2016)

[MENTION=147449]anky[/MENTION] like desmond said, you can use bodyslider tool for that stuff. Though the tool must have more features now as compared to last time I used, 3 yrs back. You have to check youtube channel regarding how to use that slider and how to add custom clothing on companions.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2016)

dragons attacking all over the place, vampires running loose, cultists attacking and all I can think of is getting my hands on the Wolf Queen v4

*i.imgur.com/JqxS0Fp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5EA4Ozf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/7MV2OYB.jpg


house is pretty set, married Lydia, adopted two kids, cow, chicken, two horses, and a carriage. Should tell my parents, they will be proud. The bard keeps singing even when I wanna read, but otherwise, pretty sorted.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2016)

You haven't completed main quest?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2016)

nope... people are waiting for me all over Skyrim... at Thieve's Guild, College of Winterhold, Shrine of Talos...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 22, 2016)

Anorion said:


> nope... people are waiting for me all over Skyrim... at Thieve's Guild, College of Winterhold, Shrine of Talos...



For what are they waiting for? You went against them or what?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 22, 2016)

nah they are all just unfinished quests.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 29, 2016)

Skyrim has made me so much better at keeping all my belongings organized in meatspace


----------



## Anorion (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]rTb_0c7BVdo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2016)

Anorion said:


> Skyrim has made me so much better at keeping all my belongings organized in meatspace


Haha...Yeah gaming teaches us many things indeed.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 28, 2016)

I went to some organic fest in the morning
hadn't been outside in the sun in weeks 
started cracking Serana dialogues
"let's get indoors. or in a cave." "the sun is not great for my skin". "the sun is starting to get to me."
I also made up "sacrificing my complexion for you" and "this is what a vampire must feel like" 
my friend was thoroughly confused :confused_NF: , made me stand in front of a fan and gave me sugercane juice


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2016)

Anorion said:


> I went to some organic fest in the morning
> hadn't been outside in the sun in weeks
> started cracking Serana dialogues
> "let's get indoors. or in a cave." "the sun is not great for my skin". "the sun is starting to get to me."
> ...


Well atleast you got sugercane juice and not profanity.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 28, 2016)

whoever made the connection between sunshine and happiness was an idiot living in the dark


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2016)

Anorion said:


> whoever made the connection between sunshine and happiness was an idiot living in the dark


Sunshine != Happiness. 
Ask any girl who wears sunscreen.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2016)

Installed Skyrim:LE for the 6th time around to play with an immense 56 diverse MODs.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2016)

​
Finally, one of the most beloved games of the last generation (and all-time), Skyrim Special Edition, brings the epic fantasy to life in stunning, remastered detail , with all the official add-ons included. Skyrim Special Edition will release for PlayStation 4, Xbox One, and PC on October 28th


If you own #Skyrim and all its add-ons or own Legendary Edition on Steam, you'll get a free upgrade to Skyrim Special Edition on Oct 28 #BE3


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2016)

Who cares about the remastered graphics when you can have better than that with ENB and custom texture mods?

Unless they are adding new quests, I don't see what is the use. I can only hope that it doesn't break my existing mods.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 13, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Who cares about the remastered graphics when you can have better than that with ENB and custom texture mods?
> 
> Unless they are adding new quests, I don't see what is the use. I can only hope that it doesn't break my existing mods.



I was foolishly expecting something like dx 12 support.......


----------



## Desmond (Jun 23, 2016)

If you love your mods, dont get the special edition. There is no SKSE support.


----------



## 007 (Jun 23, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> If you love your mods, dont get the special edition. There is no SKSE support.


But it is free for me. So can't say no to it.  But I hope they list it as a separate game in library instead of upgrading the existing for reasons you mentioned. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2016)

007 said:


> But it is free for me. So can't say no to it.  But I hope they list it as a separate game in library instead of upgrading the existing for reasons you mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my RN3



Its free for everyone who has all dlcs...


----------



## 007 (Jun 24, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Its free for everyone who has all dlcs...


Yes, that is what I meant. I can't stop Steam from granting me that package. But I hope it would be a separate game (like D:OS and D:OS EE when they gave it free) so I can continue to use the normal version with mods.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't think there has been any official word about how its going to be. Since the Special Edition is going to be a separate game on consoles, I am hoping that it would be a separate game on Steam as well.


----------



## 007 (Jun 27, 2016)

Skyrim total conversion mod Enderal releases soon, so here's a trailer | PC Game


----------



## Desmond (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone of you tried Falskaar?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 28, 2016)

007 said:


> Skyrim total conversion mod Enderal releases soon, so here's a trailer | PC Game


Why did they name it like some medicine  

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Aug 12, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Why did they name it like some medicine


Lol 

20 hours in the biggest Skyrim mod ever, Enderal


----------



## 007 (Aug 15, 2016)

English launch trailer



enderal.com


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2016)

Now that Skyrim SE is launching soon, I am wondering how many of these mods will work. The fact remains that SKSE is not going to work directly on SE and many modders might not convert their mod for SE edition as well. SE edition will just add some good textures and patches that have been given by our modding community already.

I think that SE edition won't be very popular on PC if modding is not gonna be a big thing on it. Reason being that most of the people who play Skyrim till now are the ones who mod the game and SE is nothing but bad modding of Skyrim game. The results are yet to be seen but I mean at what degree are Bethesda going to change the textures and how much. Hasn't that been achieved by the modders already, its more of a console thing than a PC thing.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2016)

You guys tried Enderal?

People say that it is much better than vanilla Skyrim, completely different (non-Elder Scrolls) story, better voice acting than most AAA games and better story than Witcher 3 (that says something) and more than 40 hours main quest.

I haven't tried it yet, but will download it over the weekend.



> Enderal is a total conversion for TES V: Skyrim: a game modification that is set in its own world with its own landscape, lore and story. It offers an immersive open world, all for the player to explore, overhauled skill systems and gameplay mechanics and a dark, psychological storyline with believable characters.
> 
> Enderal is free and can be played by anyone owning a legal copy of TES V: Skyrim. (No DLCs are necessary.) It is developed non-commercially by SureAI, the team behind the renowned Oblivion mod "Nehrim: At Fate´s Edge" (and various other projects).
> Features:
> ...



Homepage: dl.enderal.com

Review: The Skyrim mod to Enderal &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 26, 2016)

If only we all had the time, I am currently in Dragon Age 3 and it is absolutely massive. Stil have a bit left to finish from tw3 blood and wine and Arkham Knight. Just can't find the time.

I was only able to play skyrim to completion once and that too just the main quest line.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2016)

I have like three characters in Skyrim, the first is a main one where I am a Nord spellsword, second I am a Breton mage and third I am a Redguard warrior.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 26, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> I have like three characters in Skyrim, the first is a main one where I am a Nord spellsword, second I am a Breton mage and third I am a Redguard warrior.


The one play through I was a nord battlemage. One handed sword and spell on the other, mainly necromancy and summoning.

Stil have to play all the expansions though. Are they good?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2016)

Yes.

Dawnguard and Dragonborn have a main quest of their own. Also new locations.

In Dawnguard you have to fight vampires or choose to become a vampire lord. New locations include a new building called Castle Dawnguard south east of Riften and Castle Volkihaar near the north west corner of the map. There is also a new Oblivion plane called Soul Cairne. Other than that, most of the quest takes place on the Skyrim mainland. Also has new story and characters.

In Dragonborn the main quest takes place over an entirely new location separate from the Skyrim mainland called Solstheim. Solstheim is mostly covered with ash and has different architecture reminiscent of Morrowind. As usual, new story and characters exist. You also get to travel to daedric lord Hermaeus Mora's oblivion realm called Apocrypha.

Haven't tried Hearthfire but its mostly a building sim with an added option of adopting children.


----------



## anky (Aug 26, 2016)

I liked the vampire storyline interesting. the way we could hover on the land and people used to get scared of me. So fun!


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> You guys tried Enderal?
> 
> People say that it is much better than vanilla Skyrim, completely different (non-Elder Scrolls) story, better voice acting than most AAA games and *better story than Witcher 3 *(that says something) and more than 40 hours main quest.
> 
> ...



Well well well. 

that is a high claim. 
update after you play. 

Also, update your effin signature with the 1070


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Also, update your effin signature with the 1070



Thanks for reminding. 

Also I will download it over the weekend.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 10, 2016)

*Skyrim Special Edition Requirements*

PC System Specs

Minimum
Windows 7/8.1/10 (64-bit Version)
Intel i5-750/AMD Phenom II X4-945.
8GB of ram.
12 GB free HDD space
NVIDIA GTX 470 1GB /AMD HD 7870 2GB

Recommended
Windows 7/8.1/10 (64-bit Version)
Intel i5-2400/AMD FX-8320.
8GB of ram.
12 GB free HDD space
NVIDIA GTX 780 3GB /AMD R9 290 4GB

Source: Bethseda


----------



## arpit6199 (Oct 15, 2016)

GPU Requirements are high in my opinion for remaster it is on par with fallout 4 and remaster doesn't even come close to fallout 4 visuals and level of detail.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2016)

Skyblivion teaser



- - - Updated - - -

I should probably bump the Oblivion thread.


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2016)

Skyrim Special Edition has been added to eligible users' Steam library and is available for pre-load now. Download size 9.8GB

- - - Updated - - -

Base prices comparison:

Skyrim      -   ₹565
Skyrim SE -   ₹2670

Even if they offer 75% offer during sales, it would still cost you ₹660+ to get the SE. Hope everyone made use of the free upgrade offer!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 28, 2016)

007 said:


> Skyrim Special Edition has been added to eligible users' Steam library and is available for pre-load now. Download size 9.8GB
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Well I would expect everyone to already own skyrim legendary regardless of this upgrade offer , because of  just how epic the game was at launch. I remember being super excited about it and downloading it over-night (Was a student at the time and broke, get the flow ) Later on bought it at first chance when I could (when steam was still in $) and ironically haven't played my legit version yet 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2016)

So, I preloaded Skyrim Special Edition. [strike]Any one knows the exact time of release?[/strike]

From Steam store page: "Skyrim Special Edition will be available for purchase at its global release time of 12am UTC on Friday, October 28"

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Oct 28, 2016)

Same here, played using ahem version (I was full time in pirate mode that time) and then bought it when steam was still in $$ just to throw my money at them for giving us a masterpiece. I bought the legendary edition code from game.co.uk for 10 GBP and that was the best deal at that time. I couldn't believe my eyes when Steam sales offered the legendary for ₹212 because the number of hours this game offers is just massive. Sadly many of my friends don't have the game on Steam yet. Some still have the ahem version 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2016)

It was released at 12 AM UTC, that is 5 AM IST. Has anyone tried playing it yet?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 28, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> It was released at 12 AM UTC, that is 5 AM IST. Has anyone tried playing it yet?


No space,  Van Helsing was a whopping 50gb! Star Citizen too!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 28, 2016)

Its only 9.8 GB download

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 28, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Its only 9.8 GB download
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I have 50gb left in my 500gb ssd and it has turned into a turtle.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks pretty almost exactly the same as original Skyrim with some added ambient effects that you won't really be aware of for most of the game. Having seen a lot of ENB effects, it just feels like they haven't changed anything. But it's also 64-bit, so I guess Special Edition could become the de facto modding platform for Skyrim over the original. Depends on whether the SKSE team decides to create a version for this one.

Comparison:


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I have 50gb left in my 500gb ssd and it has turned into a turtle.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Its a fact or not but they say atleast 25% of the free space must be there for a prolonged life of SSD.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 1, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Its a fact or not but they say atleast 25% of the free space must be there for a prolonged life of SSD.


Exactly. There is another 40 from over provisioning. So that is around a 100 gb free, I can't install any more stuff.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 10, 2016)

Skyblivion Teaser Trailer - Return To Cyrodiil


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2016)

Yet another teaser?

Is this based on SSE or Vanilla Skyrim?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 10, 2016)

007 said:


> Skyblivion Teaser Trailer - Return To Cyrodiil



Trailer me hi reh jaega, bhai.. no hopes for it


----------



## gameranand (Dec 11, 2016)

If these come then I'll skip the purchase for Oblivion and Morrowind.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2016)

gameranand said:


> If these come then I'll skip the purchase for Oblivion and Morrowind.



Dude, you might as well buy them because there is no hard ETA on these. 

This project is a community effort and everyone volunteers to work on this. Therefore, there is no deadlines or any tight schedules like in a proper game development studio. 

Plus, porting this is a gigantic task. You cannot directly port every object and character model from Oblivion into the CreationKit. That means that they have to create most of the assets, locations, enemy AI and quests from scratch. And at the same time, maintain parity with the original Oblivion. This is a lot of work for a community driven project.

However, even if this comes out, it still won't be on par with the originals, therefore it makes sense to purchase them anyway.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2016)

I would had if Bethesda weren't acting like a bunch of assbags and selling 10 year old stuff at 50% discounts.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2017)

Beyond Skyrim: Bruma


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2017)

Beyond Skyrim: Bruma released.

1.5x the size of Dragonborn.

Beyond Skyrim - Bruma at Skyrim Nexus - mods and community


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2017)

Bruma, thats where men are women


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2017)

Perhaps you should rethink installing that mod


----------



## Desmond (Jul 2, 2017)

Kek. I've seen all of this guy's videos.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyush (Jul 2, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Perhaps you should rethink installing that mod


I think I had enough of the internet for today...


----------



## sohan_92 (Jul 2, 2017)

Skyrim Special Edition and My PC. 

And I think Mods are not free for SE.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2017)

Some might be paid due to recent changes in Modding, but most of them are free.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2017)

Don't know if you guys are up to date with the news....but CBBE has been released for Skyrim Special Edition.
In other news, SKSE64 is in alpha.


----------



## 007 (Oct 9, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Don't know if you guys are up to date with the news....but CBBE has been released for Skyrim Special Edition.
> In other news, SKSE64 is in alpha.


That is great news. Hope the famous and top mods get ported soon. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 9, 2017)

Just let it die, Bethesda, y u do this


----------



## sohan_92 (Oct 9, 2017)

Membership Fee !!!


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2017)

sohan_92 said:


> Membership Fee !!!


Wut?
If you are talking about the Creation Club, you don't have to use it. The Nexus is still around. Besides, most of the content on the Creation Club right now is either crap or crappy versions of the ones that are on the Nexus.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 10, 2017)

007 said:


> That is great news. Hope the famous and top mods get ported soon.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


It's still very buggy, so it's recommended only for mod authors right now. I think beta will be released in few months.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2017)

Let the game die.... Else Bethesda will keep on releasing Skyrim for all platforms available in Milky Way galaxy


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2017)

We need next installment. Cynodil or whatever it is


----------



## 007 (Oct 11, 2017)

Piyush said:


> We need next installment. Cynodil or whatever it is


Bethesda has to really bring on their A-game for TES 6. Witcher 3 has set forth the benchmarks and expectations for any RPG and open world game.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2017)

007 said:


> Bethesda has to really bring on their A-game for TES 6. Witcher 3 has set forth the benchmarks and expectations for any RPG and open world game.


True that


----------



## Desmond (Oct 11, 2017)

Piyush said:


> We need next installment. Cynodil or whatever it is


Cyrodiil was already in Oblivion. 
I don't think any new one will come out anytime soon since Elder Scrolls Online is basically a sequel to Skyrim.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2017)

I want elder scrolls valenwood or akavir, plz Bethesda, tell us what happened to nerevarine


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 7, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> I want elder scrolls valenwood or akavir, plz Bethesda, tell us what happened to nerevarine


Now I know the significance of your username.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 9, 2017)

The 4GB VRAM limit is now gone on Windows 10 with the  Windows 10 Fall creators update.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 18, 2017)

A coop multiplayer mod for Skyrim.






Looks like Skyrim indeed is the cockroach of gaming, it just won't die.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2018)

Beyond Skyrim mod shows off its recreated Morrowind in new trailer | PC Gamer


----------



## Desmond (Mar 5, 2018)

I am yet to even try Bruma.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2018)

The Elders Scrolls V: Skyrim VR is coming to PC


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## 007 (Jul 31, 2018)

A successful award-winning Skyrim mod *The Forgotten City* is now being made into a separate game by the mod author.






The Forgotten City on Steam  (2019 release)


----------



## Desmond (Jul 31, 2018)

But set in the Elder Scrolls universe or is it going to be a completely separate IP?

Nvm, looks like a completely new game.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 27, 2018)

First Beyond Skyrim Developer Diary Provides Meaty Progress Update


----------



## 007 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (Jan 2, 2019)

007 said:


>


Time to become n'wahs again.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2019)

This is different from Skywind ?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> This is different from Skywind ?


Skywind is a project to remake The Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind in the Skyrim engine. This is just trying to create a new map with it's own quests but in the same timeline as Skyrim. Similar to Beyond Skyrim: Bruma.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 10, 2019)

OFF TOPIC:A Skyrim pillow seems like a nice present | PC Gamer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2019)

This Amazing Skyrim HD Texture Pack Includes 10GB of 1K to 4K Textures; Replaces Thousands of Textures in the Game


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2019)

Elder Scrolls Online Is Headed to Skyrim Next Year


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 14, 2019)

Todd, you sonofabitch, you did it again !


----------



## 007 (Dec 14, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Todd, you sonofabitch, you did it again !


Just release TES6 already


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2020)

This Skyrim mod makes 120Hz+ gameplay easier than ever before


----------



## 007 (Sep 14, 2020)

#JustForKicks


----------

